# CLOMID GIRLS DIET CLUB PART 7..



## Suzie

Happy chatting

xx


----------



## KerryB

Thanks Suzie  

Just had horrid Met  ! Feel quite sick also. Not good.....


----------



## janie77

Kerry  , hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## KerryB

Thanks hun, probably the pasta I had at lunch.  Just topped your bubbles up


----------



## scratch

Still being good enough though I dont offically have to now. but nothing is moving at the minute. I think it is pre af bloat. Great just what I needed


----------



## KerryB

Stay   Sal. You are still doing well, and remember your fitter and healthier and thats definitely a bonus.

I had awful, awful Met   last night, within 10 mins of finishing my lovely tea, cooked by DH! felt sick as well so I was in bed by 9.30!   Ended up having fish cake, JP and pea's, whether it was the JP or not I don't know. Anyway, will try and be more careful today.


----------



## scratch

dd calls peas blanket lifters and tells everyone peas make you trump!!


----------



## KerryB

I like it!


----------



## scratch

Brekkie  Healthy balance semi skim
Lunch    Green Salad
Dinner    King prawn and veg risotto

and me thinks a water tablet to shift some of this bloat then maybe a swift 15 mile cycle if I can be [email protected]


----------



## KerryB

I don't know where you get the energy from! I felt like lead at body combat last night! I'm so darn tired all the time.

Do you think I should change my ticker to cover what I lose at WW as well?


----------



## scratch

yeah change your ticker. a loss is a loss.

I dont mind cycling. after spending the afternoon listening to dd waffle it is quite nice to just get out and chill


----------



## KerryB

Done! Will change again hopefulyl tomorrow when I weigh myself!


----------



## janie77

Morning Girls

Got weighed this morning and stayed the same.  I'm not really surprised though as I've eaten a lot of bad things over the past few days.

brekkie: branflakes and skimmed milk
Lunch: low fat carrot soup
tea: don't know, am going to Mums yum!

Will catch up later xxx


----------



## KerryB

Well done hun, better than putting on. Mmm...love mum tea's. DH is out tonight so I might go to my mum's too.


----------



## flowerpot

hi girls

I went to pot last night, had a healthy tea (chicken, potatoes and veg) but then had a few choccie biccies and a glass of wine, too stressed at the moment 
still going to weigh in tonight.  just had a tea-cake in work too as we've had an office get together, will prob miss lunch.
i'll have to update you on tuesday how i got on in weigh in tonight


----------



## KerryB

Flower...perfectly understandable hun at the moment. You take it easy, don't beat yourself up about it


----------



## janie77

Flower, Kerry is right, try not to stress yourself about the biccies and wine - you have been so good lately and everyone is allowed to have a treat sometimes.  Hope you are ok xx


----------



## scratch

[fly]Starving Starving Starving [/fly]


----------



## KerryB

[fly]ME TOO!!!!!!! [/fly]


----------



## scratch

nice piccie you sexy diva you


----------



## janie77

Kerry - which one are you?  The one on the left??  

I am so hungry and I just noticed the time, so its not surprising.  

Have got a banging headache, but have been a bit upset today, my goddaughter is having an operation tomorrow, she is only 18 months old and I just cant stop thinking about her


----------



## flowerpot

aww the poor thing Janie 

ive had a crumpet and a bagel for lunch, dont care today.  my scales this morning say i've lost 2lbs but we'll see at WW, thats probably sitting in tummy now weighing heavy


----------



## janie77

Just starting feeling very strange, I feel very hot and am shaking....could this be the Met?  This hasn't happened before and I don't like it


----------



## flowerpot

I get hot with the clomid, is like a hot flush?  not sure about the shaking, do you mean like shivery or body moving?


----------



## janie77

Not shivery, my hands are shaking and I felt a bit faint, I think I need sugar or something.  I used to get this alot during AF and doc said it was beacuse it was so heavy


----------



## flowerpot

get something sugary down you hun, i feel a bit lightheaded/faint when i've got AF x


----------



## janie77

Thanks flower, I have just scoffed a piece of apple and cinnamon cake, am feeling better already, it must have been that I needed sugar, have had this before with AF but never as bad as just now, it scared me a bit, maybe its worse because of the met.  Plus am very stressed today because I'm worried about my goddaughter.

Anyway, there goes the diet, the cake was delicious, its so long since I had cake!


----------



## flowerpot

i wouldnt worry about it, sometimes our bodies need it. i'm the same with AF, like you because I'm so heavy.  its not surprising really. hope tomorrow goes well x


----------



## janie77

thanks flower, I don't know what I would do without you girls sometimes


----------



## KerryB

You ok Janie? I get that too when I need sugar. Hope it passes. I'm the one on the right, newly highlighted!

Feel sick again, and horrid met  . Had JP for lunch, could be that as I had that last night too!  

Flower...I'm sure you'll have lost honey


----------



## janie77

I'm ok now thanks, well still got headache and want to have a good cry, but thats usual for this time of the month, the shakes have gone, thank goodness, didn't like that AT ALL.  DH said I have to carry choccy biccies with me at all times now in case it happens again  

Kerry, you poor thing it sounds like you are having a bad time with the Met at the moment, hope it gets better soon  .  Love the new hair do - thats why I wasn't sure which one you were.  I have put my piccie back on especially for you  

Flower, I feel sure that you have lost too - you have been so good, fingers crossed for you


----------



## KerryB

Good idea with the choccie biscuits    I wonder if Met can cause the shakes etc, I supoose blood sugar could drop suddenly if you've not had much and take your met. I usually get it late afternoon, or when I'm hungover!


----------



## Rachel~M

Hi ladies 

sorry for intruding im not a clomid girl but am on met and doing slimming world, ive spoke to few of you before and just pop on to see how your weight losses are going...

well just wanted to let you know after reading janie's shakes just letting you know when i first started met i took it on very little to eat and had a "hypo" went to see gp and even though women with pcos normally have normal sugar levels then met can rapidly drop your sugar to low and can induce illness and also you can go into a coma so please always make sure you take straight after food as when i did it my sugar level dropped to 2.2   any lower and id of been in hospital....


like i said sorry for intruding chicks but dont want anyone of you to be ill

take care love
Rachel xxxx


----------



## scratch

If your taking the met and you do get the shakes a digestive biscuit usually works as it is high carb as well as sugar. As long as you keep your intake level you will be ok

Sal,x


----------



## janie77

Hi Rachel, I know you from the PCOS board.  Thanks for your post and the info, thats quite scary so will definitely make sure I eat enough, I'm pertty sure it was the Met.  I had breakfast this morning and then got the shakes at 2pm and realised that I hadn't had lunch.  Now I've eaten I feel ok again.  Glad you ended up being ok and not having to be in the hospital.

Thanks for the info xx

Sal - thanks, will definitely make sure I don't miss lunch again xx

Jane xx (aka super nanny)


----------



## KerryB

Hi Rachel, I remember "speaking" to you about SW. Hope your getting on OK. Thanks for the info, I thought that might be the case. I'll keep something with me just incase. I do usually remember to take it straight after a meal, but sometime a bit later. I feel a bit sick at the moment, awful met bum after lunch maybe its brought my levels down again as I feel very tired and lethargic! Can't win can we!


----------



## Rachel~M

No problem girls!!!  the things we do hey !!! 

well looks like from your tickers your all doing fab in the weight loss stakes....

hoping at my appt in jan to "become" a clomid chick but for those of you who read the pcos thread know all about my gynae from hell and wont treat me anymore as im "to fat to be pg" so im plodding along now on my diet...

feel really bad gatecrashing on here...

all take care 
Rachel xxx


----------



## KerryB

Your not gatecrashing hun. Sorry to hear you've had a horrid experiene with your gynea, I hope you've got sorted hun. 

xx


----------



## Rachel~M

Kerry 

thanks hun no cant sort it as he head gynae at hospital and if want to change hospital will have to wait another 6 months and start again really...

he was so nasty said "im to fat to be pg " and if i was pg the baby would be deformed because of my weight which i think is total poop!!!

i will have to get all girls with pcos on him for a   because he said "i class pcos as normal and i believe it doesnt effect weight..

so i cant win 

well im 20lb lost so far and want to lose another 38lb by jan and dh said he will take same as ive lost in lard and make him eat it lol  

love 
Rachel xxx


----------



## KerryB

What a horrid man! How dare he say that too you. He doens't know much being the head gynea if he thinks PCOS is normal and it doens't affect weight!    Good on DH for the lard thing, I'm sure w'd all be willing to give him a hand!   Your doing really well though hun, stick with it. How do you find the Met?


----------



## janie77

Rachel - You are not gatecrashing. I cant believe your gynae said that to you - what a nasty thing to say! Well done with the weight loss so far.[br]: 23/08/06, 16:35I'm off now girls - catch up with you all tomorrow.

Flower good luck with weigh in 

Jane xx


----------



## Rachel~M

hiya

kerry : i think met helps me maintain my weight but not lose it... but think it doing me good.. had first unmedicated af in 2 years last month   still makes me smile.. and just had my hsg results and they "clear and normal" so im well chuffed so now i know it the pcos stopping all the ttc...

janie: hope you feeling better hun...   hun have nice evening...

Rachel xxxx


----------



## bbmonster

Hi all

Not been on for a couple of days, doing stupid shift at work, have to get up at 4.30am so i when i et home, i just want to chill. 
Well i got weighed yesterday and i have lost another 1.5 lb so thats 5.5 altogether..How do i change my ticker?

Rachel - I cant believe your cons said that. I hope you are putting in a complaint? The cheek!! Too many people blame being big on too many illnesses etc. I would rather be big than obnoxious like that anyday of the week. 

Flower - good luck with the weigh in chick

Sallystar, well done with the weight loss, when i did it the first time i lost a stone in a month by cycling and doing WW

Hello to anybody esle i may have missed xxxxxx

Clur xx


----------



## scratch

I was good yesterday. But nothing seems to be moving. I think it is because of af. So I will have a decent loss next week. Well i better had anyway.
I didnt go cycling last night I dont like thunder so there was no way I was going out!1 But I am going tonight and tomorrow and sat night so that should make up for it.

sal x


----------



## KerryB

I was bad and had fish cake and chips from the chippy!  I wasn't even hungry but after an afternoon and evening of feeling sick [email protected] I wanted something nice. And DH was out so couldn't be bothered to cook.

Will be good today...
Honey Nut SHredded Wheat
Salad with Quorn steak
Roasted Veg with pasta and pesto


----------



## scratch

Never mind you deserved a treat after feeling so poo all day

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

I'm just having a bad week I think, Clomid making me      ....


----------



## janie77

Morning Girls

Wasn't too bad last night, went to my Mums and had a pork steak, cauli, carrots and a few potatoes.

Today:
Brekkie - branflakes and skimmed milk
Lunch - tuna & salad sarnie with WW bread
Tea - chilli & rice

Kerry hope you are ok xx

Hi Sal

Is flower off today?  Wonder how she got on with the weigh in?

Jane xx


----------



## Beathag

In a fantastic mood today!  2 weeks ago i weighed 11 stone 4 pounds, on scales today and I'm ten and a half stone     Feeling really good about myself and hopefully it will increase my fertility again. Bxx


----------



## janie77

Bethbag - thats great news, not surprised you feel in such a fab  mood, you have done so well to shift the weight in 2 weeks, whats your secret??  Well done!!


----------



## KerryB

WOW! How have you done that??


----------



## Beathag

I've cut out all the chocolate, cakes and anything else I used to love! I have been drinking meal relplacement drinks for 2 meals, then an evening meal (sometimes 1 mr drink as my appetite has vanished!) Also I was on Clomid for a year and this month it has stopped for good ~ no longer allowed it in case it causes problems later on in life.... I'm taking Agnus Castus instead and feeling a whole lot more relaxed about things eg: my fertility (or lack of it) Bx


----------



## KerryB

Fantastic Beathag, well done. So SF is ok whilst TTC?


----------



## Beathag

Not sure, but we're not really ttc at the moment. I want to try and level my hormones and weight out first then stop sf and ttc again. Bxx


----------



## KerryB

If its working then thats fab! I tried it once, did about a week then got bored!


----------



## janie77

I am having a totally bad day as far as the diet is concerned - I am just craving sweet and sugary things, have already had maltesers and have just found myself in costa coffee ordering a slice of cake - not eaten it yet, but feel better knowing its here on my desk   

I just cant do this when I have AF - I don't want to eat anything except for sweet sticky stuff.


----------



## KerryB

I'm the same Janie, it really hard when AF is around.


----------



## strawbs

I can't stop eating


----------



## KerryB

Must be something in the water! I had a a little bakewell tart before


----------



## scratch

I have lost 1 lb this week. I knew it wasnt going to be a great loss as I have terrible AF bloat. I just wish she would arrive now as my back is killing to

And like you lot a crave stodge when af is due. I had a slice of garlic bread last night then my stomach was rumbling and I wanted fish and chips. So I went to bed


----------



## KerryB

I went to Body Combat and worked hard   then had a very small pizza for tea, wasn't very hungry. Did have a slice of toast a bit later though, better than chocolate though!
Don't think I've lost anything this week. WIll try and be better.

xx


----------



## janie77

Morning

Sal - well done on the loss.  

Kerry - how are you today?  You never know you may have lost - fingers crossed.

I didn't have any tea last night, I felt pretty rough and left work early and went straight to bed, I slept like a log, woke up and had some toast at about 9pm and then went back to bed.  

Do any of you suffer with very bad headaches since starting Clomid?  I have had a banging head now for 2 days and nothing will shift it except being in bed.

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB

I've had that a few times hun. Another lovely side effect unfortunately! I don't think working at PC's helps either.  Hope it shifts over the weekend. 

Sal....well done on your loss. Have you changed your ticker?


----------



## janie77

thought it was probably another lovely side effect of the   pills.

I bought a hypnotherapy CD last week, I have no idea if it will help, but I put it on the bedroom yesterday when I went for a lie down and it was very relaxing.  DH, thinks I am slowly going insane


----------



## KerryB

Anything is worth a try. Get him to do it too !!


----------



## janie77

Yes, I'm going to.  I'll try anything!!

Just been very bad, met DH for lunch, had a massive club sandwich, some cake and a big cappuccino - the diet this week has well and truly gone to pot, I wouldn't be surprised if I've gained at least 2lbs.  Oh well never mind will have to get back on the wagon asap, only 6 weeks till holidays and the thought of wearing a bikini is a bit scary


----------



## KerryB

Nice lunch! I feel sick again, thrid time this week! Had tuna pasta and a bakewell tart! Where you going on hols?


----------



## scratch

ooooo bakewell tart my favourite

I havent had any lunch yet. I might have an early dinner instead. DOnt really feel that hungry at the minute. I did take a water tablet and peeded for britain. So hopefully I have shifted some AF bloat. I did try some jeansd on in ASda and before the diet I would of needed a size 24 but I got a pair of size 18 that fitted nicely with af on its way. So I am quite chuffed. 

Fish in parsley sauce and green beans,sweetcorn for tea


----------



## janie77

Sal, great news about the jeans - I bet you were really chuffed!  I love parsley sauce!

Kerry, sorry your feeling sick, could it be the Met?  I hope you feel better soon    We are going to Antigua at the beginning of Oct, I cant wait, we have been putting off having a holiday for ages because we were originally going to start IVF in July/August, but as thats now not happening we can have a holiday.


----------



## scratch

Antigua you lucky thing. We are going to Egypt at the end of November. I love going away in  the winter. I cant wait though. DD isnt coming so it is going to be a serious ttc week I have already warned dh. I will start taking my Clomid the cycle before we go. and if it doesnt work then we will have our IUI when we come home


----------



## KerryB

Sal..well done with the jeans hun, thats fab news!


----------



## janie77

Good plan Sal, thats just what I thought too, a week a way from all of the usual stress with lots of BMS just might do the trick.  We are going for IUI too if nothings happened by the end of Oct.

I really want to go to Egypt, never been, you'll have to let me know what its like.


----------



## scratch

this is our 3rd time. been to sharm and El gouna. El gouna is nice and upmarket but no diving/snorkelling. Sharm is fab. The swimming and sea life is as good as the maldives(so I am told) and the nightlife is good. there are so many bars and casinos i love it


----------



## janie77

It sounds fab - how long is the flight??


----------



## scratch

5 1/2 hours. My Mum,DD and Dad are going in February as well.  It gets really really hot in the summer so Nov,Dec,Jan and Feb is nice.


----------



## janie77

Right its definitely on my list of places to go to now.....the list is getting bigger all the time


----------



## scratch

Janie have a look at this link and click on the candid traveller photos at the top. this is where we are staying this time

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g297555-d316502-Reviews-Laguna_Vista-Sharm_el_Sheikh_South_Sinai_Red_Sea_and_Sinai.html


----------



## janie77

Cant seem to be able to open the photo bit


----------



## scratch

story of my life.

Try this one

http://www.a-1hotels.com/eg/SHARM-ELSHEIKH/html/sharm_-_laguna_vista_resort.html


----------



## janie77

WOW, it looks gorgeous and definatley my kinda place.


----------



## scratch

that is my 30th birthday pressie


----------



## janie77

Great Pressie


----------



## scratch

How have we all been?

I have been quite naughty. Nothing to bad but a few big dineers and one at my mums yesterday which was lovely. So then I went out and cycled 20 miles. I was knackered. 
I am well and truly back into it today though. DH is on lates so I can be extra good. But at the minute nothing seems to be shifting. Still waiting for af so we will have to wait and see. Why is it the last 5lbs is the hardest to shift??


----------



## flowerpot

morning diet buddies, i'm back. hows everyone been. I need to change my ticker to 25lbs lost - lost another 1½lbs at last weds weigh in, although trust me it will be back on at tomorrows weigh in.  Celebrated dh getting a job by drinking and eating loads. had a 7 hour drinking session on thurs including a veggie burger and wedges, meal out sunday with family and pizza last night (although I have been sick twice so hopefully some of it went  )  my scales at home say i've put 1lb on and i'll be very happy with that!!!

brekkie - 3 ww toast
lunch - chicken soup, muller light
tea - quorn cottage pie and veg


----------



## scratch

well done Flower

Since coming off the Reductil nothing seems to be shifting for me. Even with being good and all the cycling I still cant shift my last 5 lbs. I am hoping that when af arrives I will loose my usually 1/2 stone


----------



## flowerpot

you'll get there hun i'm sure.  my weight loss has definitely slowed down since stopping the metformin.  pre-af bloat is evil, your probably holding a few pounds x


----------



## scratch

just had some plums but dont feel very full!!


----------



## flowerpot

i've just had some soup, ww bread and a muller light yogurt.  i've written off this week trying to be good, will start again after weigh in tomorrow, although off work next monday which usually means something


----------



## scratch

I had chicken nuggets yeterday from McDonalds. They were nice then my Mum and Dad made beef stew and dumplings. But I had extra veggies so I wasnt to bad. Then had no pudding and went on an extra long cycle ride


----------



## flowerpot

at least you evened up the food with the exercise. once dh gets his first wage packet i'm renewing my gym membership thank god.

one of the girls brought in cakes for her birthday, mandarin cake, choc indulgent and a WW one.  i had the WW one, how good am I !!!!


----------



## janie77

Well done with the loss Flower xx


----------



## flowerpot

need to get weighed tonight and get it over and done with (scales at home say 2lb on) then start afresh Thursday morning!

brekkie - ww toast
lunch - carrot and butterbean soup
tea - ?


----------



## scratch

some of the bloat has shifted and 1 lb off so lets home it carries on!!

Brekkie  Wheataflakes with dried cranberries semi skim

Lunch    Yoghurt special K cereal bar plums and grapes

Dinner    Veggie risotto

Cycling to my mates house 9 miles away and then back home


----------



## flowerpot

well done Sal!
does that lunch keep you going till tea-time?


----------



## scratch

yep. I havent got much of an appetite at the minute so thats all i fancy. sometimes it is a struggle to get that down.


----------



## KerryB

I've been awful! Eaten lots of rubbish and then some! Plus now got a stinking cold and sore throat so feel very  

Well done Flower on your loss.

Sal...keep up the good work  

Janie....how you doing hun?


----------



## janie77

Well Done Sal!

Flower, Good luck for tonight's weigh in

Hello to Kerry, sorry about your cold, hope your not feeling too   

I didn't weigh myself this morning and I usually do on Wednesdays.  Think I may have gained as have eaten badly over the weekend.  Need to get back on the wagon as of today.


----------



## flowerpot

might miss WW tonight, got terrible aches and pains (ovulating) just want a bath and bed. will see how i feel later.   do i need to ring the leader or can i just not turn up? x


----------



## KerryB

I would ring then you probably won't have to pay for missing a week. Sorry you feel so horrid honey


----------



## flowerpot

good idea, with any luck i'll get her answerphone x


----------



## KerryB

Not hungry at all today, must be ill


----------



## flowerpot

ahhhh bless 

I feel a bit like that, i'm hungry as in a bit spaced out so need food, but my stomach feels so bloated and sore i'm not sure i can get anything down, but i'll have to so i can take my PK's.  at least its only soup so not too heavy x


----------



## janie77

I'm not hungry either today - just feel totally bloated.  OV pains are about to start for me, its day 9 and I usually get them from about now.    

Flower, I just read back through the posts and it only just registered with me that your DH got the job.  Am very pleased for you.  I bet you are both over the moon.  

Kerry - you still feeling ill?  Can you go home?


----------



## KerryB

No hun, my colleague phoned in sick and I have to cover the phones. I was going to ring in sick but thought I'd better come in as I want to leave early on Friday.


----------



## janie77

There's nonthing worse than being stuck at work when youa re feeling poo and all you want to do is crawl under the duvet.  Hope you feel a bit brighter soon.


----------



## KerryB

Thank you


----------



## flowerpot

i agree, being in work feeling pants is horrible.

yeah Janie he got the job   starts week after next.  i've got the same bloatedness like you as am ov'ing at the mo, with this horrible back/tummy ache.  going to see consultant in 3 weeks, hoping he will get this cyst out x


----------



## janie77

Flower that is great news for you and DH.

I never used to suffer with this bloatedness before Clomid - I guess its just another s/e.  How big is your cyst - do you know?  I have cysts in the past so I really feel for you.  I had an 8cm one a couple of years ago and I had a real fight on my hands to get it drained.  Eventually they did a lap and drained it.  I hope your cons can sort it out for you.


----------



## flowerpot

another s/e to the long list eh!

the cyst 2 months ago was 4cm, up from 1cm in a month so its growing fast.  I had one that was about 10cm (endo) which resulted in an emergency laparotomy, something I do not want to end up with again. major surgery cut open right across bikini line with 2 months off work. horrible experience


----------



## janie77

Flower, I really hope you don't have to go through the emergency laparotomy again, Sounds like a dreadful experience and very painful.  Fingers crossed that they can sort it out in a much less invasive way this time xx


----------



## flowerpot

thanks hun 

i've rung my WW leader and told her i wont be coming tonight. gonna go home and have a big bubble bath and try and get rid of some of these aches and pains, hopefully to try and get some BMS in, at the moment I can think of nothing worse! Amazing what a nice bath can do tho plus when my PK's kick in x[br]: 30/08/06, 13:32have a look at www.bbc.co.uk/news, there is talk of banning treatment for "obese" people[br]: 30/08/06, 13:38

another interesting one
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5296202.stm
[br]: 30/08/06, 13:40Grrrrrrrr http://newsforums.bbc.co.uk/nol/thread.jspa?threadID=3501&&&edition=1&ttl=20060830134532


----------



## janie77

OMG - have you read some of the comments??


----------



## flowerpot

yep! i've just mailed a reply, see if they publish it.


----------



## janie77

Good for you!  Some of the comments were pretty outrageous.


----------



## flowerpot

all these people who look down their noses at us having IVF etc, they have no idea the pain we go through. they probably all got pregnant at the first point of trying!


----------



## KerryB

I've just added my comments [email protected]! I'm so   right now!


----------



## flowerpot

makes my blood boil grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## scratch

had a sneaky weigh this morning and 2lb off. Thats some of my af bloat 

Only 3 more to go

sal xx


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Sal, keep up the good work, nearly there xxx

Didnt go to WW as I said, so starting afresh again today.  Planned my weekend meals except tomorrow as at a funeral so not sure whats happening so will just have a WW ready meal in just in case.  gonna get stuff for prawn stirfry for sat, quorn cottage pie sun.

brekkie - ww toast (not ate yet, starving!!!)
lunch - quorn ham salad on medium white bread (no mayo), strawberries
tea - quorn peppered steak, JP, peas and corn


----------



## janie77

Well done Sal, you have done really well.

Just jumped on the scales and I have stayed the same again 

Will have to dash girls am I'm late for work, will catch up with you all later. Hope you are all ok and that Flower and Kerry are feeling better.

Jane [br]: 31/08/06, 09:36Very quiet here today


----------



## flowerpot

just off to asda to stock up on good stuff, off line till tuesday so BE GOOD ALL OF YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See you tuesday   xxx


----------



## janie77

Bye Flower.  Have a nice time off work xx


----------



## scratch

was naughty last night!!!

Went to the oub for tea and had steak and chips and then a couple of chocolates in the theatre. So being extra good now until weih in with nurse on thursday. i must get out on my bike


----------



## Tiggy

Hi ladies

I hope there's been lots of weight loss around here since I've been away!  I managed to put on 4 lbs when I was on holiday.  Basically, I've put on what I lost over the 2 weeks I'd been posting on this board.  I'm such a greedy cow ... I ate for Scotland whilst I was away!  I'm trying to get my head back into diet mode, but I'm struggling.  I'm wondering what the bloody point is of losing weight when it just piles back on as soon as I stop dieting.  

Tx


----------



## scratch

tiggy

just write it off and get back to what you were doing before you went away. We are all allowed a little indulgance while we are away. I am dreading my hols in November 7 days all inclusive !!!! I will be charged excess baggage on my way home


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi Girls

Well just to update you on my thread yesterday, today is the start of week 2 on Slim Fast and I managed to lose 5.2lbs last week    Am very happy!  another 6lbs off will see me back to where I left off 2 months ago before I regained some weight back.

Keep up the good work girls - remember, Keep Your Eyes on the Prize    

Hugs Witchie Poo Cat xx


----------



## scratch

well done witchie keep it up chick


----------



## honeypot31

Hi Everyone

Just thought id pop in and say hi as ive not been around since before my holiday, only went to spain for a week was exspecting to come home and have put at least 5 lb on but i didnt i actually lost half a pound!! Ive lost 41 lb in total now 

Hope everyone is doing well-

L.xx


----------



## scratch

hiya chicks

Have we been good?


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

I've been OK, not on booze though! Had alot on Saturday, and Friday night! Oops! Think I've lost some bloat with AF arriving, but this weekend away made me realise just house big I really am. The friend we stayed with is so slim, and glam, I felt like a right heifer! So DH is going to help me stick to a diet like ther's no tomorrow. I might go to SW and try that for a while, not sure yet. Was hoping to start back at the gym tonight but still feeling poo so not going to push it.

Sal....well done hun, 3lbs will be off in no time.

Tiggy...I think 4lbs on for holiday is perfectly acceptable, a lot less than I usually gain!

Babycakes....well done on losing whilst away hun! And for your total loss!

Witchie...glad SF is working for you hun, good news.

Janie....how you doing hun?

Sorry if I've missed anyone!

K
xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

morning diet buddies, how are we all doing.

I have been bad, with being off work since thurs, funeral fri (including buffet) etc had loads of booze and full fat crisps and nibbles etc.  My scales on sunday night said I'd put 3lbs on so i thought right, enough is enough, so dragged dh on a 7 mile ramble yesterday up and down hills etc. it was knackering but invigorating.  can't walk today ;-D but feel great for doing it. just shows how much I've missed the gym.

brekkie - 2 slices toast
lunch - pasta, tuna, corn, EL salad cream.  Muller light yog
tea - not sure something out of freezer, WW meal or something


----------



## janie77

Morning ladies

Flower, isn't awful being back at work after a couple of days off?  I was off Friday and yesterday and I cant get myself going this morning! 

You may have shifted some of the crisps and nibbles on your 7 mile hike.

I got weighed this morning and haven't lost anything AGAIN - whats going on?

Hello to everyone, hope your all doing ok.

Jane xx


----------



## scratch

morning

Had a sneaky weigh thois morning and another 1 lb off.  2 more to go then i have hit my target. I have the nurse on Thursday so have to be good until then


----------



## KerryB

Well done Sal.

flower..as long as you enjoyed yourself it doens't matter. You'll soon get back on track.

Janie..are you still on Met hun?


----------



## janie77

Well Done Sal!!

Hi Kerry, yes I'm still on Met but have gone back down to 1000mgs - I just could cope with the higher dose, it was making me too ill.


----------



## flowerpot

well done sal 

I think once dh gets back to his job on monday we can get things a bit back to normal i guess. I'm still going to weigh in tomorrow tho and taking it on the chin!!      Seeing gynae next weds so after that might restart the Met depending on what he has to say, must say tho I havent missed it one bit.  and the weight is still coming off, just not as easy.

Kerry, you back on SW?  just trying to catch up xxx


----------



## KerryB

Still in limbo really, being very lazy at far as food planning is concerned, although I ahve bought fairly healthy stuff this week.  But did pick up some apple doughnuts


----------



## flowerpot

Mmmmm


----------



## scratch

food in general at the minute. I could eat a buttered monkey


----------



## janie77

I'm stuffed, just scoffed an enormous baked spud and then had 2 ww chocolate biscuits - big mistake am so full, I don't want to do any work, could do with a little nap!

Kerry - the apple doughnuts sound yummy!


----------



## flowerpot

I've just had some left over pasta that we had last night which i let go cold and added some EL salad cream, tuna and sweetcorn so i'm comfortably full. just gonna have a WW coconut bar!!


----------



## scratch

stop it stop it sto it I cant stand all this talk of food.


----------



## flowerpot

Sal, its not like you wots up?


----------



## scratch

just got the real munchies. I have had some fruit but they just dont seem to want to go. and I am bored which makes it worse.


----------



## flowerpot

boredom is what makes me eat too


----------



## scratch

and I have had a head ache for 2 days now and it is so cold in here. Plus all the labs and academics are moving so there is loads of banging about. And I cant leave until 2.30pm as I came in late


----------



## flowerpot

awww chick   can you not have a low fat bar or something like that


----------



## scratch

got nothing else with me and the vending machines are in the common room which is closed and full of removal boxes. Good job really or I would of emptied the machine by now. Just had a big drink of water and I dont feel tobad now. not long to go. Chicken and oyster mushroom risotto for tea


----------



## janie77

Sal,  your tea sounds good - you'll have to give us the recipe.


----------



## scratch

1 chicken breast 
loads of mushrooms whatever you fancy
1 pepper
1 onion
garlic
french beans
cherry toms
risotto rice 75g
1 pint chicken stock

brown the onion with the garlic,pepper and french beans. Brown the chopped chicken and the mushrooms. throw the rice in and stir. When warm pour over the stock a little at a time and keep stirring. when the stock is absorbed and the rice cooked add the cherry tomatoes for about 3 mins then serve. 

I must eat this about 3 times aweek just change the chicken for prawn or just have loads of veggies.


----------



## janie77

Thanks hun, this sounds delicious and pertty easy to do.


----------



## scratch

It has to be for me. i usually chuck some chilli flakes in as I like it spicy. I make it when dh is on lates as it is quite filling and dead esy for one


----------



## flowerpot

i've just eaten a full packet of WW fruities, i'll be farting like a trooper soon 



risotto sounds fab. i couldnt have it on Met (met bum!) so might give it a go now!!


----------



## janie77

Flower - you'll be getting some funny looks at work if you've got a trumpet bum!!  No way did I know fruities can make you a bit windy.


----------



## b3ndy

OMG - Flower - that brought back memories for me - i had a WW fruities and Met bum 'moment' last year........thank god I was near home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

well - I'm back with you girls on the diet thread come Monday....like the words of that rock song....'here I go again........."


----------



## KerryB

Fruities make me "parp" too!   

I've not been too bad today. Bought some yum oat cereal in Tesco last night, had that for brekie. Tuna 7 sweetcorn Jp for lunch with a slither of quiche type thing (DBB ate most of it!) and a kit kat 2 finger! Not sure whats for tea yet.


----------



## b3ndy

just scoffed some smoked mackerel and a salad i had left over from last night....just hanging onto bad habits til the v.last though coz i finished it all off with a crunchie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Mmmmmm...Crunchie!


----------



## Tiggy

Hi everyone

I'm not doing too well on my diet.  I can't seem to motivate myself.  I was off work Friday and Monday which is bad for me cos I eat more when I'm out of my routine!  I figured I'd get back into healthy eating today now I'm back at work.  No chance!  I sat and ate all day.  Not only that but I'm not gonna go to my exercise class tonight.  It must be the crap rainy cold weather that's making me like this.  My body is telling me I need extra fat to keep warm.  That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!

Tx


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Tiggy, snap, i was off friday and monday and I am all out of a routine. dh starts his new job on monday so its like a holiday this week. ended up having a good tea last night then settled down to watch a film, out came the red wine, sarnie, cheese and biccies. i never drink or eat nibbles in the week normally!  I think I'll be ok when he gets back to work and back to normality. 

Still going to weigh in tonight, my scales say I've put 2lbs on, not surprising!!

brekkie - Alpen with skimmed milk
lunch - rye crispbread, EL philli and quorn harm
tea - dont know yet, normally naughty night (weigh in) but every night is naughty night at the mo


----------



## KerryB

I'm crap and there's no hope for me.....ate 2 doughnuts last night, followed by big bowl of pasta. I'm going to be fat forever.....

As you can tell I'm not   today!


----------



## scratch

Kerry your not fat to start off with missy. You will get back into it. Take Max out for a nice long walk tonight

[br]: 6/09/06, 09:34I was good because I wernt to bed so early with a head ache. If i had stayed up i am retty sure dd's dairy milk would of disappeared


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry - YOU ARE NOT FAT!!!!! and dont say that again.  you will get back into it, your just having a crap clomid time at the moment.  Take Max out and plan a day to start again next week or something, plan your food and remember why you are doing it. sometimes we have to go off the rails, we've all done it xxx


----------



## scratch

i second that. My rails seem to be getting a little bendy at the minute!!


----------



## flowerpot

mine too!

shall we agree a start date when we MUST get back to it.


----------



## scratch

I think that is a good idea. the hardest for me is that I only have 2lb until I reach my 4 stone goal. I dont know whether to go for another 7 lbs after that.


----------



## janie77

I am having a bad time on this diet too.  I was being extra careful but have not lost anything now for two weeks, so have got really fed up with it all.  Last night had a Chinese take away and then ate a huge bar of Galaxy, was so fed up with myself afterwards.


----------



## flowerpot

i've just made 2 slices of thick wholegrain toast, one with marg one with jam 
was going to resist until they started toasting it and it smelt devine


----------



## scratch

I love the smell of toast


----------



## flowerpot

me too, its the one food smell that makes me hungry, that and chippy chips (which i havent had for about 2 years!)


----------



## b3ndy

and bacon butties!!!!!!!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## janie77

Stop it, your making me so hungry   , am now sitting at my desk fantasising about a bacon buttie


----------



## KerryB

Just had a it kat and a penguin.....


----------



## b3ndy

i've got three boxes full of white chocolate waiting for me at home to do this wedding cake tonight...me thinks a few may go astray on the way!    ..and then i'll be an   come MOnday


----------



## flowerpot

i've just had lunch with dh, half each of 2 baguettes, chicken mayo and egg mayo and a bit of his danish pastry   thats gonna sit heavy for weigh in tonight. never mind!  I will be good from tomorrow girls, i have to be x


----------



## KerryB

Just had awful Met  , great at work!


----------



## flowerpot

oh no, what you eaten?


----------



## janie77

OH NO Kerry, you really seem to be suffering with the Met.  I have reduced my dose back down to 1000mgs as I just couldn't cope with being ill so much.


----------



## KerryB

I had quiche and salad forlunch, doesn't usually affect me. Can win today!


----------



## janie77

Sounds like your having a bad day


----------



## KerryB

Yup, so having a Chupa Chup to cheer me up!


----------



## janie77

I'm off now, early finish today.  Going to see Colin Fry at the Opera House tonight.  Hope you feel better Kerry.

Bye everyone xxx


----------



## KerryB

Oh have a fab time hun. Let me know what he's like!

xx


----------



## Tiggy

Hi Everyone

I suspect I've put on weight this week.  I can't stop eating.  I'm sitting here scoffing a Galaxy Ripple as I type.  Naughty Tiggy    I also ate loadsa bombay mix at lunchtime today cos a guy in my office bought some for me (it would've been rude to refuse, and obviously rude to just eat a tiny bit and save the rest for another day!).  Then there was that roll and bacon which I ate for breakfast when I first got into work (not good considering I'd already eaten a big bowl of cereal for my brekky at home!).  I'm going out for a meal with my friend tonight, so there's no chance of me being good this evening.  I must must must start my diet tomorrow.  My clothes are getting tighter by the second! I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror this morning and from side on I looked pregnant.  Not a good look when you're desperate to get pregnant but can't!  It made me feel sad seeing my big belly!

Tomorrow is the start of a new, good me.  And if I'm on here tomorrow telling you all about how bad I've been make sure you all give me a good telling off!!

Flowerpot - routine is definitely good for dieting.  Not that it's doing me any good just now!

Kerry - you sound as bad as me just now.  But you'll get your head back into it, I know you will.  

Sally - I reckon  you should have a wee rest from dieting when you get to your target weight.  Enjoy not having to diet and get used to your new figure before deciding to lose more.  I keep getting told that it's best not to be too skinny when TTC, a bit of extra weight is good!

Bendy - how on the earth do you manage to make wedding cakes and diet at the same time?  You must have loadsa willpower!

Janie - don't get down about not losing weight.  Have you been exercising?  If so, you've maybe lost fat but gained muscle which weighs heavier than fat so you won't notice the difference on the scales.  Don't get discouraged by having a night off from dieting.  Everyone has the odd off day!


Tx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

HI Girls

Ive just popped on to catch up with you all and I see that the diets are not going too well.  Im so sorry that you girls are having such a hard time sticking to it.  Ive been reading your posts and I so know where you are coming from.  It took me from the end of June when I strayed off plan to 12 days ago to get back on track - and gained 12lbs in the process!  Dont be like me, dont undo all the hard work, its horrible having to lose those same pounds over and over again  

Im still on Slim Fast and, although I never thought I would ever hear myself say this, it has been an absolute godsend.  My trouble is that when Im weak and lacking will power the constant thinking of food, planning meals, wondering what Im allowed to eat between meals and not go over etc is all too much and I end up eating what Im not supposed to with the notion of starting again and being good tomorrow.  Thats all well and good under normal circumstances, but it doesnt get the weight off quick enough!  We've all been there and bought the T-shirt havent we?  I decided that I had to remove food from the equation as much as possible so that I wasnt thinking about food at all and knew exactly what I was eating and when and didnt have to even touch food or prepare meals.  So what I am doing is having a slim fast shake for breakfast and lunch (I know they do soups and bars etc but again, thats thinking about food choices so Im sticking with the shake then I dont need to think of anything to do with food).  Then at tea time I have a low fat healthy ready meal of 500 calories or less with a bag of single portion frozen veg (birds eye have started doing them they steam in their own bag in the micro in 3 mins!).  If I get hungry in between meals I only eat fruit, any type of fruit any quantity I think I need, but only fruit.  This way I reckon Im eating between 1000 - 1200 or so calories a day without even thinking about food.  It has been fantastic.  Its actually EASY, yep, and Im not even on Reductil any more!

Ive done SF in the past and its never worked for me for more than 3 or 4 days as I cant usually stick it.  I swore I would never do it again.  However, I think because food was the actual problem this time (rather than just greed or cravings ) it has really helped.

I have set myself a limit of 3 weeks - the time between my last infertility consultation and starting the injections - to do slim fast as it wouldnt be wise to follow it long term.  I lost 5lbs last week and hoping for a good weight loss this week too.  If I can get the 12lbs off that I gained while i was off plan before starting the injections then that will motivate me to stick to the plan when I switch back to eating food again and preparing my own meals.

Its so hard to stick to a diet, and you would think losing weight to get pregnant or to have infertility treatment would be all the motivation in the world we girls need to stick rigidly to the plan but it just doesnt work like that does it?  I feel for you girls on long waiting lists just kicking around waiting and waiting trying to lose weight until your name comes up.  I know thats what drove me to ask for the injections, since I dont O unmedicated I was dieting but unable to conceive in the meantime so had totally lost my focus.  Ive not been on regularly for ages so Ive lost track where some of you girls are up to with treatment but for those of you off clomid and waiting for IUI/IVF then it might be worth asking for the injectables in the meantime?  Do what I did and beg!  seriously!  I said "ive lost my weight loss focus since I dont O. If you give me the injections i can be trying to get PG while dieting and it will keep me on track, and if they dont work well at least I will be at the right weight for IUI when I finish them".  He could tell I was serious and said yes but if I hadnt asked I wouldnt have got them.

I know we are all different and what suits and works for one doesnt work for another.  However, Im wondering if maybe you girls should have a rethink about your approach to your diet.  Maybe your chosen diet just isnt right for your lifestyle, or your preferences in terms of food choices etc.  It took me years to find a diet like No Count on WWs which has worked for me twice now.  But before that I was on every diet under the sun but couldnt stick it as it just wasnt 100% me, if you see what I mean, and I think no count does that.  If you girls could find the plan that is 100% YOU then I bet you would find your motivation comes flooding back.

I hope you dont mind me waffling for so long.  I just know what it feels like to lose a serious amount of weight only to gain it all back again, and lose it, and gain it - several times.  Its so disheartening.  We girls can do this, we cant let the goodies win!  Be strong girls!


----------



## flowerpot

Thank you Witchie, you never fail to inspire me with your words of wisdom.   Best of luck for this week's weight loss 

Well i put 3lbs on, was totally expecting it as havent really been good for 2 weeks (missed last weeks weigh in). Got on the scales and said to her "i know i have put on, i just dont know by how much" !!  Stayed for the meeting and have got my mind set again that I will do this.  Given dh a list to get the shopping today, planned my teas as far as Monday.  There is no way i am spoiling all my hard work!!

brekkie - cornflakes with skim milk, low fat probiotic drink
lunch - rye crackers, EL philly, quorn ham.  WW rich toffee bar(they were new in the meeting last night, not tried one yet!)
tea - going to be home late tonight so quick WW ready meal, probably chicken and mushroom casserole.  Going to see my friend after work for a couple of ours so taking a WW bar to have with my cuppa there 

Anyone know what points i should put a low fat probiotic drink down as? 1 point?


----------



## scratch

well weigh day with the nurse and according to my scales 2 lbs off. So that means I have hit my 4 stone target. Lets hope the nurses are the same

flower  Cant really help with points I am totally useless with them

witchie  So nice to hear from you hun. Keep up the good work


----------



## flowerpot

HUGE CONGRATS SAL  

I am very happy for you   4 stone - WOW!

Can anyone confirm what we decided about EL philly, i've got the big tub, not the individual tubs of 4, how many points is say a quarter of the tub? any ideas?

Just resisted a potato cake, how good am I !!!  Ready for my lunch now, not long ....


----------



## scratch

I just loveeeee potato cakes. Flower your so good


----------



## KerryB

I love them too. Are they really bad?

EL Philly 1/4 tub I would say 1/2 -1point? Not got books with me.


----------



## scratch

I like grilled tomato and bacon with my potato cakes with loads of butter


----------



## KerryB

Fried egg and mushrooms for me! Oh and a quorn sausage or two!


----------



## scratch

how is it we always end up talking about food


----------



## KerryB

Cos its better than sex! No just kidding!


----------



## janie77

Morning Girls

Only just found time to get on here.  Having a hectic morning.  Well done Sal - you have done so well to lose 4 stones    

Didn't any tea last night because I was still feeling really bloated and then this morning I was starving so ended up having weetabix and toast and a banana!!!

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry - will put it down as 1 for 1/4 tub tar hun. Potato cakes vary so much so be careful, she had some tesco ones i think they were last week and we worked them out as 1 point each, however these ones (warburtons) are 2 points each plus you then have the butter. I'd sooner have a glass of wine tomorrow [br]: 7/09/06, 12:10
Just worked EL philli out with my WW wheel - half a tub is 2½. the rye crispbread i'm having are 2 for one point, quorn ham half a packet is 1

sorted!


----------



## KerryB

Excellent, well done.

I also love english muffins, yum!


----------



## scratch

hot with loads of butter and jam

We are still on food i am starving!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Just had 2 pieces of cheese, yum!


----------



## scratch

I havent had cheese since I went on this diet. Not proper cheese anyway. I cant wait until I see the nurse. If she says my weight is ok I am gonna have a treat weekend as dh is off


----------



## flowerpot

i only have proper cheese on weds after weigh in! otherwise its low fat spread, not quite the same eh!


----------



## scratch

no I like very strong cheddar on butter puffs with some nice chutney and a v large glass of red


----------



## flowerpot

ohhhhhhh stopppppppppppppppppppp

cheese and red wine Mmmmm


----------



## janie77

Cheese is one thing that I just cannot give up - I only have a bit now and again though


----------



## scratch

I hope you mean cheese Janie

I usually go to Bury market and get about 6 different cheeses and we have it for tea with crakers chutneys and pickled onions and lots of red


----------



## janie77

Am sooo tired....I want to go home and hide under the duvet and have a big sleep


----------



## flowerpot

Mmmm Sal - my market is so good isnt it. never tried the cheese, good idea, is it from the counter on the outside market?  we sometimes do that on a weds after weigh in, french stick, pate and cheeses and of course a bottle or two of red!

Janie - you doing anything tonight or can you go home and chill?  try and warm bath before bed and dont eat too late, hopefully you wont have nightmares again.

i've just had a piece of toast but i have written it down on my tracker, i've realised i wont have tea till late and i'd end up eating something i shouldnt at my friends so i've had the toast. how organised!


----------



## janie77

I have heard that Bury market is really good - my Mum's friends swears by it and goes there a lot - will have to make an effort and go check it out.

Flower, not got any plans tonight - was hoping I could go and have a little snooze after work, but have got to collect DH from the train station as he's been in London.  He thought he would be back by about 4 but is now now arriving until almost 6, so will probably just stay on at work and go and collect him from here.  Then I think your plan is a good one, eat, nice bath and bed.

You are very organised, thinking ahead about being hungry later at your friends.


----------



## KerryB

I got a salad from Sainsbury's at lunch, not had anything else though! Thats very good for me, usually I've had chooclate by now!


----------



## janie77

I could just eat some chocolate. Am feeling fed up now, I think its just because I'm over tired


----------



## flowerpot

well done kerry, especially with all the worry, would have been easy to have something bad

Its really good janie, the fish market is great but everything sells so quickly, they sell off all the fish and chicken at the end of the day though so you get some good bargains! The tuna steaks are enormous, i get one between me and dh![br]: 7/09/06, 15:20a good tip is to have options hot chocolate drinks in, tho not as good as a slab of galaxy!


----------



## KerryB

They do help though, I've done that many times to stave off cravings!


----------



## janie77

Sorry girls I have caved into the cravings......am having a skinny hot chocolate from Costa Coffee, one of the girls at work has just got me one and has given me half of her brownie which is now sitting my desk shouting EAT ME, oh to hell with it, am having a bad day, I'm going to eat it.  Sorry I know I'm rubbish


----------



## flowerpot

Just make sure you enjoy it!!!  savour every mouthful!!

Whats happened to BBmonster - not seen her on here for a while?


----------



## janie77

No me neither....don't know whats happened to her.


----------



## KerryB

Mmmm.....brownies are my fave! I've been good so far!


----------



## flowerpot

How we doing girls?  I've been very good so far!   Resisted cookies at friends last night and then had a WW ready meal with veg for tea when I got in.  dh had a beer and I had soda water with ice !!  

planned my weekends teas, pasta tomorrow (WW have brought out stuffed tortillini pasta so i got spinach and ricotta) and chilli Sunday.

brekie - Alpen with skimmed milk
lunch - wafer thin chicken salad on WW bread, EL salad cream
tea - WW ready meal, couple of glasses of wine


----------



## KerryB

We were naughty last night, purely because of the day we'd hd! Had chips, fried rice and a bit of s&s chicken....oh and a kitkat chunky! But back on the wagon today I promise.

Brekkie.....Oat cereal with semi skim, 2 thin toast with marmalade.
Lunch...JP with low fat pineapple cottage cheese
Tea.....chinese (sister b'day) and wine.

Will try and be good this weekend and I'm gonna walk Max lots too. I'll go back to classes at the gym next week which will help. 5 weeks will St Mary's appt, could maybe lose half a stone by then which would be good.

xxx


----------



## janie77

Morning girls

I was really bad yesterday but am going to just write it off as a bad and try to start again.

brekkie - weetabix with skimmed milk
lunch - JP with reduced fat coleslaw and salad
tea - not sure yet

Will try and be good over the weekend but we are going out with some friends.

Got loads of work to do today.  Am so glad its Friday.

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot

Keep it up girls.

My WW leader said its 15 weeks till Xmas, a pound a week would mean a stone.  So I'm aiming to get as close as possible to a 3 stone weight loss by Xmas.  

Least I can see my consultant on Weds and tell him I've lost nearly 2 stone since I last saw him


----------



## scratch

The nurse confirmed my weight and it was the same as my scales so that was my 2lb off. So I have defo made it to 4 stone lost. I think another 7 lbs then that is it for me.  It is going to be a treat weekend though. dh is off and it will be out forlunch tomorrow then pub in the afternoon without dd. So quite a few vodka's and tonic will be drunk!! But after that Monday back on the wagon and out on my bike. Got some new lights so no excuses


----------



## flowerpot

enjoy your treats Sal, you deserve it. You are amazing


----------



## janie77

Sal that is great news - well done to you and like flower says you certainly do deserve those treats - enjoy!!


----------



## scratch

cheers chick I couldnt of done it without all the support from you lovely ladies. As I am the spineless snickers queen!!!


----------



## flowerpot

i can't believe you are the same person who used to talk of snickers so much  !!!


----------



## scratch

I still talk about them I just try v v hard not to have them!!


----------



## KerryB

Sal your amazing hun -     I wish I had your resolve.

Flower....15 weeks, right I'll try too! 15lbs would take me to 12st and that would be great!

Janie...We'll start together again today hun.


----------



## flowerpot

right girls, lets aim for a stone for Xmas .....15 weeks to do it in


----------



## scratch

can i  be a cheat and go for 1/2 stone??


----------



## flowerpot

yes, i think you will disappear if you go for a stone!!


----------



## scratch

and I will have to buy more clothes!!


----------



## KerryB

Yep sounds good to me. So from today I vow to be s good as I can. I'm going to get my PCOS diet book out this weekend and make a list of "good" foods for me. then I can plan menu's and stuff. Oh all excited now.  Shall we do weigh in on Weds night/Thurs am? Then Flower has been to WW and we cna all hop on thescales at home.


----------



## flowerpot

Absolutely!!! Lets do that, Kerry you are weighing in Weds night/thurs morning now and yes do that get your book out.

WE WILL DO THIS!!!!


----------



## janie77

Sounds like we have a plan girls!!


----------



## scratch

defo  I always weigh Thursday morning so lets do it. 

Chant this ladies when you feel the urge for chocolate

WE WILL BE THIN FOR CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS! 

WE WILL BE THIN FOR XMAS!


----------



## scratch

Kerry  Have you got the urge?

I had to carry dd's chippy chips all the way home last night while she was eating them and they smelt lovely. I managed not to pinch one and that was murder


----------



## flowerpot

oh god i couldnt do it sal, thank god we never go near a chippie that would kill me

just had my sarnies and still hungry but i'm not having anything else, going to see if its true that drinking water and waiting for the food to hit your stomach makes you fuller[br]: 8/09/06, 11:58for those of you not going to a class like me, mark down on a piece of paper what your weight is currently so by december we can count back


----------



## janie77

I think the water works - I try to drink at least 2 litres every day and it does tend to help with hunger.

Cant wait for Christmas now because we will all be slinky!!


----------



## flowerpot

bring on that new black dress!!


----------



## scratch

Flower I find water does help. and just give it a few minutes. 
I have been stocking up on option drinks and the new flyte ones. They are quite nice[br]: 8/09/06, 12:02never mind black. After all my hard work I want a pillar box red one


----------



## flowerpot

oooh yes!

just had a WW bar and thats done the trick.  Actually these are gorgeous they are new, toffee and choc.  yummy!


----------



## KerryB

Ooh they sounds nice. Might have to try and get some of them.

I want a slinky dress too!


----------



## flowerpot

i think you can get them on line hun, i got them in the meeting, purple wrapper, gorgeous!  they feel naughty


----------



## KerryB

Thought you meant slinky dresses then!


----------



## scratch

i am starving  again!!!! 

the things we do for a slinky dress and a smaller [email protected]


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## scratch

Hometime for me ladies

Be good and just keep thinking 15 weeks to xmas!!!!!


----------



## janie77

By Sal   Be good.  Have a nice weekend.


----------



## flowerpot

Enjoy your treats Sal 

I'm just going to have another WW bar as meeting dh for a drink in the pub and otherwise i'll end up eating crisps.  I will write it on my tracker so its fine

What does anyone have for their breakfasts at weekend?  I always feel like I want something a bit more interesting that cereal or toas as I have that all week


----------



## janie77

I always look forward to breakfast at the weekend.  We sometimes have poached eggs on toast or scrambled eggs on toasted bagels and I love boiled eggs.  DH loves a full breakfast on a Sunday, but I try to avoid the full thing if possible.  We went mad a few weeks ago and had buttermilk pancakes with maple syrup but thats not so good on a diet


----------



## flowerpot

Mmmm. yeah we sometimes have a waffle and I do an egg with fry light, tinned toms, mushrooms etc. its low points too. Might try egg with bagel, that sounds nice for a change. I like crumpets too, only 1 or 1½ points each. Its good at the weekend as you can have a joint brekkie/lunch and therefore eat more! [br]: 8/09/06, 14:16
Actually, before I started WW in January, we sometimes had a cooked brekkie on a sunday with bucksfizz (cava and orange juice) and then a lazy day with the papers. BLISS!!!!


----------



## janie77

Sundays are just the best - we always try to have a chilling out day on a Sunday.  I like the sound of your bucks fizz brekkie, DH would love that, he would think I was after something though  

We were bought a waffle iron for Christmas and I haven;t used it yet as I have no idea what to do with it


----------



## KerryB

I love waffles! With maple syrup yum


----------



## flowerpot

they had them in the breakfast room in barbados, the pancake type mixture was already mixed up and you just poored it in, shut it, and heypresto. god knows what the mixture is though!

I'm going soon girlies, BE GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janie77

Its probably a bad idea to start making waffles anyway - they are probably way to fattening.

Flower   Have a great weekend.


----------



## KerryB

Just eating some fruit and nuts, no not the chocolate variety just normal ones! No chcoclate yet!


----------



## janie77

Good girl.  Could just eat a big slab of fruit & nut though


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi Girls

Just been catching up and sounds like you have all found your motivation again - well done!  You seem to have a good plan there to lose a stone by xmas.

Ive got to lose a stone and a half in 12 weeks for my IUI which I promised my consultant, assuming that these injections dont work.  

I lost 2lbs this week, was a bit gutted doing slim fast but then again im super-congested if you catch my drift, plus am due on this week so maybe thats not helping.  Anyway, thats still a half stone in 2 weeks so am pleased with that.  One more week of slim fast then back to food again - yay!

Keep up the good work girls


----------



## scratch

Well done witchie. I have been terrible this weekend. We went for lunch yesterday and I had melted cheese bacon and tomato baguette with a couple of chips then 2 vodkas and tonic then pizza and a chocolate brownie. I did have the most horrendous tunmmy ache and met bum after(if you catch my drift). So today I have to be good. thats my 4 stone milestone treat over so back out on my bike later and I am going to be good.

hope your all doing better than me


----------



## flowerpot

Morning diet buddies

Mmmm Sal sounds like a great weekend to me!  I'm sure it wont do you any harm you really deserved it 

I've been mostly good.  kept to my food plan, WW meal friday, chilli sat, pasta yesterday.  My only downfall could be the alcohol, we have had LOTS!   And we ate our tea very early on Saturday so was hungry Sat night and ended up having egg mayo (full fat mayo) butties, although it was on WW bread     I cleaned my car of the weekend to burn off some calories!

I'll have pre-AF bloat for weigh on Weds thats the only worry.

Brekkie - cornflakes with skimmed milk
lunch - quorn bolagnaise spaghetti left overs that I'd frozen about 2 weeks ago!
tea - WW chicken and potato wedges ready meal with veg


----------



## scratch

Just typed a long post and lost it. I hate it when that happens!!

Well to cut a long story short I was good yesterday untildh got homew from work then it all went pear shaped. chicken salad for tea which was good but then i had a chocolate cornflake cake and 10 aero mint bubbles and a glass of wine. Thank god I went out on my bike first.

Brekkie   Wheat flakes with dried cranberries and semi milk
Lunch    fruit yoghurt
Dinner   Sausage mash and veggies(not so good but dh is dying for a proper sausage)


----------



## KerryB

I've not been great.....started with chinese banquet on friday for sisters birthday. Saturday had Subway, only VEggie Delite which isn't bad anyway. Had a bar of dairy milk mid clenaing. DH and I ahd chicken and chips (homemade) sat night followed by a bag of Butterkist. Yesterday we had lunch out (brie and cranberry ciabatta for me, then half a wafffle with choc sauce), tea out (veggie lasagne with chips and garlic bread, then a Magnum! So all in all I've been [email protected]!!!

Am starting again today though!

Breakfast...Oatie museli & semi skim
Lunch....JP and cottage cheese and sweetcorn
Tea.....no sure yet

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry my mouth is watering....


----------



## scratch

so glad it wasnt just me then!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Cant stop thinking about the brie and cranberry ciabatta!  yum yum

not long now and i can warm through my bolagnaise


----------



## scratch

I must admit our pizza was lovely!!! And I did have pineapple on it so at least that was healthy


----------



## KerryB

I'm sorry....  but I am being good from today, I have to be.


----------



## scratch

me too. after my sausages!! but I will have lots of veggies to compensate


----------



## flowerpot

Just remember girls - ONE STONE FOR XMAS !!!!!! (except you sal!)


----------



## KerryB

I'll do it I promise!


----------



## scratch

I still have 1/2 stone to loose and the way I am going I will have to shift the weight I seem to be putting back on with all the [email protected] I am eating


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Come on now girls, we need to get our butts in gear if we want to be mummys!  

Lets take control - is that bar of chocolate, piece of garlic bread, bag of crisps, chinese meal - really worth it?  REALLY worth it?  We girls have a combination of factors leading to our infertility and we all know that although weight is not the sole cause its a contributing factor.  Its the ONLY thing we can control right?  So, next time you think about eating something "naughty" ask yourself, is it worth delaying getting pregnant just so you can enjoy that one or two mouthfuls now?  I bet its not.

Im having to take a "Get Tough and Grow Up" approach to my dieting now.  Ive been up and down like a yo-yo for the past 3 years, losing and gaining the same 3 1/2 stones.  I can now see the light at the end of the tunnel, IUI is just a 2 stone weight loss away now and I MUST keep going.  and so must you girls.  Imagine how you would feel if something changed in your circumstances, or the hospital rang you up suddenly and said "right, we're ready for you" how would you feel knowing you've faffed about with the one factor that you CAN control?  You would be gutted, disappointed in yourself, really annoyed wouldnt you?  Well it CAN happen.  Look at me, I was told 2 years in January but now Im on injection with IUI in December/January.

So, come on girls, we need to have a mature approach to our food.  We dont NEED all that we eat, we just LIKE it and WANT it, and thats not the same thing at all is it?

Think of being a mum, of your DP being a dad, and keep that focus.  I know its extra hard when you are on a long waiting list but you really dont know what might happen between now and then, Im proof of that.

Lets get back on the wagon, lose that weight once and for all.  I dont know about you but Im sick to death of counting points/calories/fat grams and the day cant come soon enough when Im slim enough to not worry about what I eat that much.  The longer we faff about the longer it will take for that day to come.  We dont want to be on a diet any longer than is absolutely necessary, just like we dont want to delay being a mummy any longer than necessary which is what we are inadvertantly doing by not losing the weight.

So lets make a pact, no more goodies, no more cheats, no more "it was just there and I had to have it".  Lets grow up and get serious and get that weight off for good.

Can you hear that whip cracking?  watch out girls, Im ready to use it


----------



## KerryB

I'm  !! I promise Witchie I will start taking this seriously now. I ahve 5 weeks till next appt at St Marys and I want to be under 13st for it, thats only 7lbs. I can do it I know I can. And your right, would I rather have a waffle or a beautiful baby! I know which I'd choose any day of the week!

xx


----------



## scratch

My god witchie your scary when you want to be!!!!!

ANd I promnise to behave agaion and get back to it and loose my last 1/2 stone


----------



## flowerpot

your scaring me Witchie 
Only joking, your words are so true, you must keep us in line! 
I've been good so not too bad at the moment.  I'm aiming for 3 stone for xmas.  Seeing consultant Weds, will be nice to tell him I've lost nearly 2 stone xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Kerry, sometimes it takes someone to just say it like it is for us to wake up and realise that the only person we cheat when we do this is ourselves.  When i saw the consultant a couple of weeks ago I realised that I could have been starting IUI now rather than injections if only I hadnt kept falling off the wagon.  That hit me hard and made me realise that actually its ME who is preventing me from getting treatment by not losing weight.

I know all of us are at a slightly different stage of treatment but if there is any chance any of you can just go to your consultant and beg for the injections to help you regain your diet focus then please do.  Even if they say no at least you will have asked, begged, and know where you stand.  I didnt even know this treatment was available to me until I chatted with a nurse I hadnt met before.

This is what I mean, you just dont know what will happen in the near future.  Do anything that it takes to regain your diet focus and stay motivated.  I sneaked on the scales this morning and am now 9 1/2lbs lighter than when I saw the consultant 2 1/2 weeks ago and thats down to sheer willpower in doing a basic version of slimfast to boost my weight loss and get the motivation back.  Do whatever it takes girls, we only get one chance at this life, we all want to be parents and if losing weight is what it takes to achieve that then we owe it to ourselves to do whatever is necessary to achieve that.

Just keep telling yourself that its your body playing tricks when you feel you want to eat something fattening.  You are in control, not your body, its time we let it know whos the boss!


----------



## scratch

and by the sounds of it I think Witchie is THE BOSS!!!!!

and I am so glad your about


----------



## flowerpot

oh I like it.... "I AM THE BOSS!!!  I will not have that packet of crisps"

I'm going to drum your words into head as you make perfect sense


----------



## scratch

I feel better and more motivated already. I think I might take dh for a game of tennis tonight to work off the sausages


----------



## flowerpot

as soon as AF comes later this week i'm gonna start on my sit up machine thingy again 

I'm gonna go through our recipes on here and in my WW books and find something nice for tea for weekend


----------



## KerryB

I know that as soon as I stop eating chocolate and other sugar, I'll be fine. When I don't eat it I don't crave it. Simple as that. But breaking that cycle is hard. I'm going to try and do a bit of GI diet as that good for PCOS< and it means I won't have to change my eating habits that much, just be more careful and take responsibility for what I'm eating. No more excuses, I'm going to do this.  

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

sal -   I think I need to be around here more often with my whip to keep you all in line    seriously though, its so easy to fall off the wagon, I gained back 12 lbs in just under 2 months so I know how hard it is.  However, seeing my consultant, and having him weigh me (even though I still weighed much less than originally) I felt ashamed.  Ashamed of cheating myself.  When I was moaning about not ovulating he even said "yes but losing weight might restart that while you are waiting on treatment" and its true.  We just dont know the full extent our weight has on our fertility.  So, if there is any chance that losing weight can help, even if only slightly, then its gotta be done.  PS - a massive well done on a 4 stone weight loss, now comes the hardest part of all - keeping it off! good luck!

Flower - you are doing great and good luck with the consultant.  Remember and ask for the injectables, they wont volunteer the treatment so do make sure and ask.  3 stone is a bit high a target hun, dont try and overdo it.  1.5 - 2lbs a week is healthy so 2 stone would definitely be achievable by xmas.

To put things into perspective I have to keep reminding myself that Im only 1lb short of a 3stone weight loss since my heaviest last year.  However, even as good as that is, its STILL not enough.  When youve lost a lot of weight its even harder to keep the motivation going to lose even more as you start to feel slimmer and healthier even though your not quite finished.  Thats why staying on track long term is so [email protected]@dy hard!  Its just not fair  

We have all got it in us to do this.  We just need to find our own way that suits us and well help us keep on track.  I couldnt do slim fast for any length of time but its working well as a short term boost to weight loss and to boost my motivation and morale.  Find what works for you and stick with it.  If a plan is working but you cant stick to it then switch to something else.  No point in depriving yourself and feeling hungry if a different diet might just do the trick and help you stay on track long term.  Believe me Ive done them all, and some weird faddy ones as well, and its taken since my teens to find a combination that works.  Dont be afraid to try different plans.  Losing weight is hard enough without struggling to stick with a diet that is just not cut out for you.

Ok, I will get off my soap box now and put the whip away    Im counting on you girls to show me what your made of.  We need to be strong and stay in control if we are going to do this.  And, further down the line when we are all PG we can meet up and go for a right pig out meal somewhere nice and really splurge! haha  But not before ok?

You know that saying "nothing tastes as good as slim feels" well how about "nothing tastes as good as being pregnant feels"??  eh?  Type that out in big letters and put it in places where you will always see it to keep you focused.  I defy you to pig out while looking at that statement!


----------



## flowerpot

sorry Witchie, didnt explain myself very well 
I've lost nearly 2 stone already, so aiming for a total of 3 stone by xmas, so just over 1 stone to lose in 15 weeks.  hope that makes better sense!  A pound a week for 15 weeks is just over a stone.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Kerry - you hit the nail on the head. If you can avoid foods that spike your blood sugar for 48 hours then it will settle down with the cravings disappearing within a week. Its very hard to do it, but believe me it works. First time I did the No Count plan I went 6 MONTHS without sugar. Yes, I know, me the chocaholic malteser freak went that long without any sugar in any form. Felt good though 

Jenny - hi hun, no i dont mind you popping in, and glad to hear that you feel more motivated. Ive been TTC for almost 8 years now and its killing me now that I realise Ive not done myself any favours by not getting serious about the weight loss. There comes a time when something in you just snaps and you think RIGHT thats it, and suddenly you can see clearly for the first time. Good luck with your own weight loss and TTC journey 

Flower - now thats a plan! Despite my rantings Ive still not made it back to the gym but in my defense Im doing archery 4 or 5 times a week so thats gotta count for something right? 

Sal - wow girl, you really are motivated arent you! good for you![br]: 11/09/06, 13:01edit: Flower - ah, that makes sense now, I was thinking you were going to go all out and live at the gym or something to get 3st off by xmas!! A stone is a great target as more than likely you will achieve more and that will be an added boost to your morale and motivation for after christmas.

Ive been wondering actually, when I get to my BMI goal if I should keep going. hmmm...maybe I will cross that bridge when I come to it. I would still have about 3 more stones to go til I was at a nice weight for my height but in terms of IF treatment losing just under 2st will get me to that goal.

Incidentally, you know whats made it harder for me to lose the weight all these years ive been TTC? My sister has 5 children and was declared Super Fertile as she fell PG always first time trying. She is a big girl like me, but it certainly didnt affect her ovulation or conception chances. I think I kind of used that as my excuse "overweight women CAN get pregnant" type of thing where now I have come to realise that that may be for some, but not for me. Mind you, I guess another thing to consider is how much healthier, and comfortable, your pregnancy will be having lost weight

I have too much time on my hands for thinking, thats my trouble!


----------



## KerryB

I've been good so far today. Just haing some nuts and dried fruit to stop me eating choclate. Even my JP at lunch didn't make me crave sugar, I gues its was because I had lots of VLF cottage cheese, good protein.

Will have a healthy tea then go to Boxercise.

xx


----------



## Tiggy

Wow!  Witchie, everything you say makes so much sense. You're a very good motivator.  I had a lump in my throat and wanted to have a wee cry when I was ready what you said.  I think I'm losing it, dunno why that made me wanna cry!

I feel a bit of a fraud taking part in this thread.  Although I've had weight issues in the past (I lost 2 stone a couple of years ago) I'd managed to keep my weight reasonably stable until I started on clomid.  I gained 10 lbs in the 1st cycle.  I'm now on my 3rd cycle and still trying to lose 7 lbs.  My weight gain doesn't affect my fertility (I ovulate naturally) but it does affect my mental state.  I can get myself quite stressed at the thought of putting weight on and having to lose it again!  I find reporting my progress to this thread helps motivate me.

I've been pretty good over the weekend.  My official weigh in day is Wednesday (although I do sneak on the scales in between times).  Looks like I'm doing OK so far.

Good luck to everyone else.  It's great to see you all feeling so motivated.

Tx

PS.  I forgot to say well done Sally for losing 4 stone.  You've done brilliantly.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Kerry - good for you hun, take it one step at a time.  Hope the evening went well, I know for me the evening is the time I consume the most, and the naughtiest, foods!

Tiggy - aww hun, I dont know where it all came from today.  I think when I read how the girls were struggling it just struck a chord with me as Im very overweight and have been struggling for many years and just seem to end up fatter than before I started!  With every post I read I was nodding my head thinking yep, been there, its happened to me.  I guess I just wanted to help everyone find their motivation again as we all know how demoralising it is when you start to struggle, then you gain a few pounds then, before you know it, you've gained a stone (or if your me, 3 stones!) and that makes you want to eat even MORE!  Dont feel a fraud, keeping weight off is much harder than losing it to begin with, Ive always said that.  Im great at losing weight, it falls off me, but I cant keep it off, it just goes back and more.

Glad this forum helps so many of us girls cope with IF.  If it is helping us with our weight loss efforts as well then that is even better and means a healthier happier pregnancy for us all when our miracle finally happens.

Good luck on Wednesday with your weigh in.  I weigh in on a Friday but like you i sneak on mid week just to check im still on track, i find it helps keep me motivated and keep the will power at 100%! lol

The rest of you girls will read this on Tuesday so hope you have been managing to resist temptation and have had a good brekkie to set you up for the day! xx


----------



## flowerpot

morning diet buddies

Tiggy, please dont feel like a fraud hun, everyone is welcome no matter how little they have to lose 

Well i was good food wise last night, stuck to my WW meal and veg (resisted fish and chips with dh) and had no afters. However, the shock of dh's first day in his new job coupled with having people over for the match resulted in a couple of glasses of wine. I think I was still with my points, just.  I honestly dont know how this week has gone.

Brekkie - cornflakes with skimmed milk
lunch - WW bread with wafer thin chicken salad, EL salad cream
tea - baked beany pasta bolagnaise from the WW cookbook


----------



## scratch

Morning chicks

Witchie what would we do without you your just so strong and supportive

I was good. I grilled the sausages and there no no fat at all come out of them so they must of been quite good ones and were all meat. SO I had 2 sausages and carrots,brocoli and sweetcorn and a little mashed pot. then nothing unti. brekkie today

Brekkie  Wheataflakes  dried cranberries and semi milk
Lunch    Fruit yoghurt and cereal bar
Dinner    mushroom and prawn risotto and maybe a bike ride

Keep it up girls I think we are back on track


----------



## janie77

Morning diet buddies

I was off yesterday and have only just logged on.....you girls chat so much  

I have been pretty bad over the weekend but am now well and truly back on the wagon.  Will catch up with all the posts later, just wanted to pop on and say Hi.

Jane xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Ok girls, if ever you needed an incentive to adopt a healthy way of eating here it is. Check out this news article, it makes for very interesting reading. Even more reason why we need to change our eating habits so that it doesnt affect our babies ...

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/08092006/323/fatty-pregnancy-diet-damage-foetus-expert-warns.html


----------



## scratch

thanks witchie thats a real eye opener


----------



## KerryB

I was good all day yesterday, but DH had bought teacakes and I had one with spread when I got home, thinking I was going to Boxercise. Didn't end up going to Boxercise though. Had pizza for tea, very thin with very small topping on it so wasn't too bad.

Today....
Brekkie...oatie cereal with semi skim, 1 slice toast with spread and marmalade
Lunch...tuna sandwich with cucumber, Ryvita mini's
Tea....not sure yet, maybe sausage and mash.

Also have half a melon if I need something sweet.

Witchie....interesting reading!


----------



## flowerpot

very good Kerry!

sarnie was lovely, could have eaten it again tho, thats the trouble with WW bread!!  now someone has brought birthday cakes in .... I MUST RESIST!!!!!


----------



## scratch

stay strong!!!


----------



## janie77

Witchie - just read that article, it certainly makes you think more before you eat something naughty.

Just had lunch and am still hungry so going to drink loads of water to see if it helps.  Flower, I know what you mean about the WW bread, thats my problem now, its a bit like eating fresh air!!!

Kerry - I am having bangers and mash for tea too (the low fat kind of course).

Did we say we were going to get weighed on Wednesday or Thursday?


----------



## flowerpot

i'm weighing in Wednesday night at WW

I am not having any cake, they keep saying "oh you must" "its her birthday" but Witchies words are in my brain and I keep saying no thankyou 

Janie - sometimes I find having 2 normal bread much more filling in that you feel you have had something, with WW bread i usually have 4 slices so 2 normal bread would be the same equivalent. however, i like quantity so more is more!! [br]: 12/09/06, 13:22I'm listening to Witchies words and have just read them again "do you really want it?" "is it worth 2 mouthfuls if it means delaying your chances of getting pregnant" "think of yourself as a mummy and your dh as a daddy" and its working! I WILL NOT HAVE CAKE!!!!!!!


----------



## janie77

Good Girl Flower NO CAKE!!!!

Should have had a bigger lunch, yep, should have had more bread as it was WW, never mind I have some fruit so will munch on that instead.

Right I will weigh on Weds night too.....not been very good this past week so am not really expecting a loss, but maybe it will spur me on more.


----------



## flowerpot

oh yeah hun, if you have WW bread have 4 slices (2 points)

I have been mostly good but the booze might stop me from losing plus pre-AF retention too although I dont feel bloated yet


----------



## KerryB

I've been so good....you'd be proud of me. I had a tuna roll and a bag of lites for lunch and thats it! Now Usually, due to my irrational fear of being hungry (I think thats why I overeat at lunch and snack all the time!) I would have made another sandwich or had something else, but today I just ate what I had and felt satisfied! Oh also had a diet coke as a treat! Got water and melon incase I get hungry this afternoon.

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Flower - give yourself a big pat on the back, your doing really well.  Its amazing what you can acomplish when you REALLY want it.

I was having a think about the hunger/bread thing.  Bread is notorious for being low bulk/high energy density which means you need more to fill you up but its higher in calories than other foods.  I dont know what facilities you have at work but perhaps a jacket potato or pasta would be better.  It releases its energy more slowly so, in theory, should keep you fuller for longer.  Another tip is to make some home made veggie soup and have some before your meals.  Its free on WWs (if you just use stock cube and veggies, not spuds though) and will really help to tide you over.  Also good to have a bowl between meals if your struggling, or a plate of mixed salad as its very low calorie but fills you up.

Remember too, try not to drink too much fruit juice/smoothies etc.  Although they are technically healthy they have a much higher calorie content compared to how much they fill you up.  For example, it may take 6 oranges to make one glass of orange juice but could you actually eat 6 oranges?  So, if you fancy a fruit juice try eating the fruit instead, less calories, more filling and keeps the hunger at bay 

My rule of thumb is dont eat anything between meals that isnt a fruit.  Its amazing how it fills you up, you feel completely guilt free not to mention easily getting in your 5-a-day.

I'll have a think of any more tips.  Remember, if you must eat bread try and go for wholegrain as it releases its sugars slower than wholemeal or brown. 

Keep up the good work and remember, short term sacrifices equal long term rewards i.e. a baby    xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

edit:  ooops forgot to mention, Tesco are doing packs of 4 Organic Gala apples just now.  Quite pricey but larger than regular apples and deliciously sweet.  Its certainly helping to satisfy the urge for something sweet but, of course, without being naughty   Im addicted to them, even hubby has started eating them and he allegedly doesnt even like apples


----------



## flowerpot

thankyou Witchie!!

Kerry, well done my lovely, I am very proud of you *pat on the back*


----------



## flowerpot

Witchie, i've sent you a p/m but i think my question has been answered. i'm at the gynae tomorrow and the girls suggested i ask about injectables (nearly finished clomid).  is it to make you ov?


----------



## janie77

Thanks for all of the tips witchie, if I get time tonight I might make a big batch of veggie soup.  I usually try not to eat bread at lunch time and normally go for soup or a JP but today I just fancied a sarnie.

Kerry - well done, I am proud of you!


----------



## KerryB

Thanks Witchie, might get some of those. DH loves apples so he'd appreciate that!

Getting munchies now, have to get the melon out!


----------



## flowerpot

yip get the melon out....i've got carrot and choc cake in front of me and haven't even had a sniff!

I'm gonna make up some soup at weekend, I got a recipe out one of my books for spicy butternut thai soup or might just chuck all veggies in a pan with some stock and freeze some

thanks for the p/m Witchie, its very helpful


----------



## janie77

I'm off soon so bye everyone


----------



## KerryB

Janie

Is Pesto really bad?


----------



## Tiggy

Hi everyone

Glad to see everyone's still motivated.  

I've been reasonably good today, but not as good as I could have been.  I always get greedy when AF is due.  I need to try and keep my cravings under control for the next wee while.

Tx


----------



## scratch

morning

Kerry  Well done chick your doing so well keep it up

Witchie thanks for all the tips. Bread is the one thing I have really missed

flower  Well done resisting the cakes

I was good. Had mushroom and veggie risotto and then a big bowl of strawberries. DH ate a box of chocolate fingers and some chocolate chip cookies but I was good and didnt have any.

Brekkie  Wheataflakes dried cranberries and skimmed milk
Lunch    Fruit yoghurt and salad
Dinner    Quorn chilli and brown rice,Strawberries

Might try and quick cycle tonight as I havent really been out htis week. Going out tomorrow on my bike but we are suppose to be going for an eat as much as you can indian on friday(not good)


----------



## KerryB

Ooh that Indian sounds good! I'd love that!

I was pretty good last night. Went to the gym and burnt off 350 cals, not too bad. Made pesto pasta for tea with some reduced fat garlic bread. then I found a WW Milky way and had that, and drank lots of water. Got Diva Fever class tonight, can't wait!

today...
Oat Cereal with semi skim, 1 toast with Vegemite
WW soup and tuna sandwich or ryvita mini's
Fish and something!

Well done Sal on being so good! That 7lbs is going to fly off!

xxx


----------



## scratch

right back at you hun Kerry your doing so well.

My exercise tonight isa a quick run round the TC. need toget my boobs measured again as my bras are way to big


----------



## KerryB

your disappearing!


----------



## scratch

dh said that last night. he was doing my nails and said that my legs actually looked skinny. Me skinny??


----------



## janie77

Morning Girls

I was pretty good too last night.  Had low fat sausages, a small amount of mash and loads of veggies.  Then I made a huge batch of veggie soup, which should keep me going for the next couple of days.

Brekkie: weetabix with skim milk
Lunch: veggie soup and some fruit
Dinner: Chicken casserole with veg

Well done Kerry and Sal, you were both really good.


----------



## scratch

We are all being good at the minute and I think we all deserve a rather large pat on the back


----------



## KerryB

In this months Eve magazine there is an article about "Beating Winter Weight Gain".  There is a website you can go on called www.seeyourselfslimmer.co.uk where you can send them your picture and for £19.99 they'll show you what you'd look look if you lost x amount of weight! When I'm a bit more flush I might try it! Be a great incentive don't you think!


----------



## scratch

You look lovely now and if you want me to keep saying it I will just send me the £19.99


----------



## janie77




----------



## KerryB

thanks Sal, but I still need to lose 3.5st!


----------



## scratch

I can always squint  And I think you look perfect just as you are all the lovely clomid chicks do


----------



## KerryB

What a lovely thing to say   ! You'll have to post a new picture so we can see how wonderful you look!


----------



## scratch

t is weird when I look at myself I still see the same me as before. It is only when like yesterday my eyebrow lady said OMg you have lost so much weight. But I still feel the same


----------



## KerryB

I bet you look amazing!


----------



## scratch

I just cant seem to get my head round it. I still pick up clothes that are my old size and dh and my mum keep saying put them back they look stupid


----------



## scratch

right ladies I am off

Stay away from the [email protected] you will only regret it in the morning!!!!


----------



## janie77

Sal, you must look fantastic after all of your hard work.  Bye xx

I am having a bit of a disaster food wise, I had really good intentions and brought in my home-made soup for lunch, but I don't like it, its seriously missing something and I think it tastes a bit like the plastic container it was in, in the fridge.  So have been out to buy a cheese sandwich.  One of the girls at work is now scoffing the soup and she thinks it delicious, maybe its just me?


----------



## KerryB

He he he   I do that Janie.....never mind cheese sandwich isn't that bad. try the rest of the soup when you get home, maybe needs seasoning or something?

I had egg mayo sandwiches, homemade and some walkers. And lots of water!


----------



## janie77

You have been good.  I have drunk so much water today, I cant stop going to the loo....weigh day tomorrow, I don't think I will have lost as I only got back on the wagon yesterday!!

Wonder how Flower got on with her appointment??


----------



## KerryB

I don't think I'll have lost anything either, but hey ho, only started being good on Monday...well Tuesday!


----------



## janie77




----------



## scratch

hiya hcicks

Well I got my boobs measured and was hoping for a vast reduction but no such luck. i was a 40F and they are now 36F!! I was hoping for a dd cup at least. But hey ho never mind at least dh is happy with them!!

Weigh day tomorrow but I have been quite naughty to this week. So I dont think there will be a loss this week. I must admit though I cant stopi going the loo so maybe thats a good sign


----------



## scratch

Forgot to say I bought some shorts in Debenhams last night from the john Rocha range and I had to get a size 16 and they were big. I was well chuffed!!


----------



## sarahstewart

well done you Sal!!!!!  

I am re-joining you again....although I do read and try and be healthy just keep falling off the wagon!!!

Today

B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - Tuna Sandwich BB
Dinner - not sure prob scrambled eggs on BB toast 

snacks - FRUIT!!!!! and lots of water.....


----------



## scratch

I can be good I can be good I can be good I can be good I can be good


----------



## KerryB

Well according to my scales this morning I'm 3lbs lighter! God knows how, I think they are knackered! So thats 18lbs off now! Am liking this weight loss feeling, going to be extra good from now on. Routed out my GI book last night some lovely recipes in there. Am going to Tesco at lunch for fruit and veg.

Sal....thats still 4'' off your bust and thats great! And well done on the size 16 shorts   

Flower...how did you get on hun?

xx


----------



## scratch

well done you keep it up you can do it hun and just keep in your mind the good feeling you have right now


----------



## janie77

Well done Kerry, thats brilliant.

Sal, 4 inches is excellent!!

Am feeling a bit down today, nit really sure why, probably hormones, AF is due in 3 days!


----------



## KerryB

Janie....  honey


----------



## scratch

awww janie we all have off days. We are here if you want a quick cry or a rant


----------



## b3ndy

Am sort of 'with' you guys this week - have started the healthy eating but not really following a diet as such yet - waiting for dh to get the cross trainer down to the shed tomorrow so I can start using it.
....going to strap on my MP3 later and go for a power walk too.

anyhow - I've got some trout for dinner tonight and have found a recipe for pesto crusted trout - if I used the pesto sparingly and used wholemeal breadcrumbs it would be ok wouldn't it?


----------



## scratch

B3ndy  I would of thought it would be ok the trout is healthy

we are having the left over quorn chilli with jp tonight. DH didnt even notice it wasnt minced beef!!


----------



## janie77

You are all making me hungry  

That trout sounds lovely


----------



## scratch

dont worry about it Janie I am always hungry!!!


----------



## b3ndy

I never used minced beef now - in fact I don't eat red meat as it doesn't like me - so I use turkey mince a fair bit - makes a good spag bol!


----------



## KerryB

I'm still a quorn addict!   Although not had spag bol/shepherds pie/chilli for ages. Might do one of them tonight.


----------



## KerryB

Note to self: Asparagus soup and toast don't mix with Metformin!


----------



## janie77

Kerry, have you been poorly this afternoon after eating that?  Hope you are ok xx


----------



## KerryB

Terrible Met   . Isn't it weird how some things affect you!


----------



## janie77

It certainly is.  I have been much better since I went back down to 1000mgs, but if I eat anything too rich or spicy I'm in big trouble.  Hope your feeling better.


----------



## KerryB

Thanks hun I am. Its usually fatty stuff with me, not soup! Oh well.


----------



## Tiggy

Hi everyone

Sally - Well done getting your size 16 shorts.  Bet you felt good when you tried them on.  

Kerry - You've done really well losing 3 lbs this week.  You're well on your way to losing a stone before Xmas!

I managed to lose 2 lbs this week.  I'm gonna struggle next week though cos AF is due and I'm a greedy git around this time.  

Tx


----------



## janie77

Tiggy well done for loosing 2lbs.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Good Morning girls how are we all today?  Well its my weigh day today and am pleased to report a 4lb weight loss! woohoo!!  That means Ive now lost all the weight I regained since June when I fell off the wagon.  Only 19lbs to go to get to my BMI target, should hopefully be able to shift that by Christmas fingers crossed.

Tiggy - well done on your 2lb weight loss, thats another bag of sugar gone 

Kerry - eeewww, sorry to hear about met side effects yesterday, hope your feeling better.  Well done on being good on the diet though, big pat on the back for you 

Sal - way to go girl, size 16s eh?  I bet you still have that smile on your face even now!  Know what you mean about the boobs, I will be in same boat as you there - no wonder I have backache 

B3ndy - good luck with the healthy eating this week.  

Sarah - hi hun, hows things?  Good luck with the diet this week.  My tip is to fill up on fruit between meals and its certainly working for me right now so hopefully it will help keep the hunger at bay for you.

Flower - how did you get on this week hun?

Janie77 - sorry to hear you were a bit blue yesterday.  How are you feeling today hun?


----------



## scratch

Morning

Well got weighed and god only knows how but 5 lbs lost!!! I really dont know how but I suppose it could be fluid so now bmi is 28.5

Witchie  Well done you your doing so well keep it up chick

Kerry  Hows the met bum?? Sometimes I wish ould have some of that I am always the other way!!

Janie    How did you do last night?

FLower  You about today hun??

Sarah and B3ndy our new members how did you get on? B3ndy how was the trout?


----------



## janie77

Morning Girls

Well Done Witchie and Sal - you have both done so well.

I got weighed - can you believe it I stayed the same again - thats 3 weeks running, don't understand whats happening.  Although AF is due and I do feel pretty bloated so maybe that has something to do with it.

Kerry - how are you feeling today?

Flower - are you back?  Hope your ok.

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## scratch

Janie  Drink loads of water today it works wonders for water retention. I suffer really badly from it and always have. When we went to London in July I gained 9lbs in fluid from walking. and that was just over a day. I have water tablets from the gp but I dont take them as often as I should but when my af is due I always take them every other day as I get so bloated. But my reflexoligist said drink loads it flushes it out


----------



## janie77

Thanks for that Sal, I'll make sure I start drinking more water.


----------



## scratch

I know it sounds wierd but it is suppose to work


----------



## b3ndy

Sal - I ended up delaying trout til tonight as dh didn't get in from work til 9pm last night - so we were  and went to the chippy...I had my usual fish cake and chips ...going to dust down the cross trainer today though








on the 5lbs loss - that's fab news - so only 2 more pounds and you've done your 4 and a half stone then? Are you planning on stopping there?
Janie - (or should I call you Jo Jo?







..try not to feel  about the lack of loss...as Sal says upping the water may help.


----------



## KerryB

I was starving by tea time, after my horrid episode in the afternoon so DH made me fish and chips with pea's. Not too bad I suppose, and that is all I had with 2 pints of water. 

Not feeling great today tummy wise so going to take it easy. Had oat cereal for brekkie but feel a bit sick already. Don't know whats for lunch.

Sal....well done hun on the 5lbs thats fantastic!  

Janie...what a bummer hun. God knows whats going on there. I'd drink lots of water it definite helps water retention. Hope you have more luck next week.

B3ndy... you   you, but I wasn't much better I suppose! Get that cross trainer out!  

xx


----------



## scratch

Kerry  Have whatever you fancy today and whatever helps your tummy. nopoint in being good if it makes you feel pants


----------



## b3ndy

metformin - don't miss them one bit!


----------



## KerryB

I'm persevering! Got to lose this weight! DH called me Slim Jim last night when he hugged me!


----------



## scratch

good for him.

My tummy is rumbling!


----------



## KerryB

I'm not hungry at all, but could eat! Do you know what I mean, like boredom eating!


----------



## scratch

that is dh's problem. He can eat a triple pack of cadburys chocolate fingers in an afternoon at work!! All by himself and thats after his lunch.


----------



## KerryB

I could probably do that too!


----------



## scratch

I am sooo lokking forward to my curry. I never thought I would look forward to being naughty so much. but then I will be outnon my bike every day from tomorrow


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

me too sal, its amazing what i can shovel in, my stomach is like a tardis


----------



## scratch

funny you should say that. I have the most enoormous appetite when I get started I can eat more than DH and thats saying something. But I figure I have been good for over 3 months and havent had a week when I havent lost so I think I deserve my curry


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Sal- you deserve more than just the curry, you deserve all the breads and dessert and wine as well, you have done so well


----------



## KerryB

You certainly do!


----------



## b3ndy

Have a good weekend girls - and if you can't be good don't be too   

S
xx


----------



## scratch

I am so glad you agree as I was planning to have the full hit. So now I have your approval to have a proper treat I am gonna do it.

Ijust want to say thnk you to all of you for all the supprt and advice you have given me over the last few months. We all know how bad I was with my eating and how much I needed to loose weight but just couldnt get my head round it. I always thought I was "fat and happy" but now I know I wasnt

I just wanted you all to know how much it has meant to me


----------



## b3ndy

If only I had your resolve and determination Sal!!

 

S
xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

awww Sal hun your more than welcome.  Im so happy for your that shifting the weight has made you happier in yourself, as well as hopefully having a beneficial effect on your fertility and treatment.

I still have major issues with food and think i will always have to exercise restraint with certain foods.  I dont think i could allow myself to splurge on a fancy meal and dessert as I know that would kick off my cravings for sugary foods and i cant control them.  However, you seem to have overcome your bad food habits so a one-off splurge is unlikely to do you any harm at all.  Besides, if you want it, and dont have it, you will start craving it so may as well treat yourself now and enjoy every mouthful - you so deserve it.


----------



## KerryB

Had an egg sandwich and crisps...and a smoothie. Feel sick now!  

Sal...your an inspiration honey


----------



## scratch

Well I havent been to bad. The curry friday was absolutely yummy. I ate quite alot but it was a treat and it was nice. But I have been extra good for the rest of the weekend. I have been out on my bike both days and I will be out on it everyday this week. Pub for tea tonight so that will be a little naughty but I should work it off later cycling here there and everywhere.

how have the rest of you got on?? Good I hope

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB

I've not been too bad   Haven't really felt like eating much with being ill, and weighed myself on Sat or Sun and was only 13st! I'm sure my scales are broken though! Won't weigh until Thursday now tough promise.

Breakkie....Crunchy nut flakes with semi skim
Lunch...mini quiche and salad
Tea...chicken salad

xxxx


----------



## janie77

I haven't been too bad either this weekend.  Although I did have a curry on Saturday but didint eat very much of it.  I have been really sick this weekend too.  

Brekkie - weetabix with skim milk
Lunch - tuna sandwich
Dinner - not sure yet.

Kerry, hope your scales are right and you have had a good loss this week.

Jane xxx


----------



## scratch

Kerry  Well done you. Like janie says it might be the loss you need to keep you motivated. Keep it up chick your doing fab and you janie


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi girls

I have been OK this weekend apart from a few glasses of vino on Saturday AND a curry last night  

Today
B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - Tuna Salad
Dinner - Roast chicken (OK maybe NOT so good but gonna have 2 roast pots (in spray oil) and loads veggies AND will throw the skin away I promise not to eat it!!!! )


----------



## scratch

I am quite lucky as I cant stand chicken skin yuk yuk

Brekkie  Wheataflakes dried cranberries skimmed milk
Lunch    Fruit yoghurt salad
Tea        Steak and chips probably or a healthy option if they have one!! at the pub

i know then i will go out and do my 14 mile cycle to burn it off


----------



## KerryB

If I can stop coughing I will go to the gym tonight!


----------



## scratch

if that was my lunch roll on my dinner!!!!!


----------



## scratch

flower has just updated me and she lost 2 1/2 lbs last week.

Lets keep up the good work ladies we are doing so o well


----------



## janie77

Well done to flower - how is she??  Hope she is ok.


----------



## scratch

She is fine. Her pc at work is broke so she keeps nipping on her bosses. she cant get away with coming on here but can send emails from her hotmail account so we can keep in touch. She hopes to be back about by the end of the week


----------



## janie77

Glad she is ok - tell her I said Hi


----------



## Tiggy

Hi everyone

Sally - hope you enjoy your pub meal tonight

Kerry - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your scales are right!

Janie - sorry to hear you've not been feeling well this weekend.  Are you feeling better now?

Sarah - your roast chicken sounds nice, I fancy a roast dinner now! 

Flower - well done on your weight loss.  


I was quite good over the weekend, except for the wedding I went to where I drank a few wines and scoffed a huge plateful from the buffet.  DH cooked my dinner for me on Sunday.  I had a Jamie Oliver meal.  That bloke puts way too much olive oil in his receipes, I'm trying to get DH to use the smallest amount to keep the calories down.  I'm also trying to get DH to cook every Sunday.  That one didn't go down too well, but I'll carry on working on it!!

I've abandoned my usual cycle ticker in favour of a weight ticker.  I was driving myself nuts counting days to O, days past O, days past AF due date, blah blah blah.  So now I'm gonna obsess about my weight instead of getting pregnant!!   

Tx


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya girls, just jumped on dh laptop  but going out shortly. just wanted to say hello and hope you are all being good.  sal has prob told you i got another 2 and a half pounds off woo-hoo. weigh in weds, hopefully i can update you then.  hope alls well, sorry for no personals, no time to catch up, loads of love xxxxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Just a quickie from me tonight.  

Glad to hear you are all being fairly good and managing to resist most temptations.  I was reading on the internet over the weekend just how much the extra hormones circulating in the body caused by being overweight can affect your fertility.  Just google Obesity and Fertility and you will get a fair idea.  Even more incentive to stick to those diets (not that you need any more incentives, you all seem to be pretty much back on the wagon now, well done  )

Im still being good.  Today is day 25 of Slim Fast.  I will be switching to "normal" dieting as soon as ovulation is iminent in case I get PG.

Keep up the good work girls, your doing great.  xx


----------



## scratch

I was naughty at the pub and had steak,chips peas tomato and pepper sauce. But  then  i did go out on my bike to compensate

Wild mushroom risotto tonight then strawberries and out on my bike again. 

hope your all being good. I will start with af bloat now as cd21 just what I needed


----------



## sarahstewart

I was naughty last night I had my roast dinner AND a glass of wine  
it was yummy though  

Today is:

Breakfast - Fruit
Lunch - Chicken Salad Sandwich - Brown Bread
Dinner - not sure might just have a JP and B Beans (am having acupuncture and never feel that hungry afterwards  )

Snacks - apples & sunflower seeds


----------



## flowerpot

hiya diet buddies 
I seem to be able to get into pc at work at the moment but it could throw me out again!!

how are you all doing?  things still going to plan?

brekkie - kellogs Optivia cereal with skim milk
lunch - ww bread with chicken salad (plus i just had a peice of ww bread toasted - really hungry today)
tea - ww chicken casserole


----------



## KerryB

Sounds like its all going to plan. I think Met has kicked in with me now and is starting to make me lose weight. Remember last time when I didn't lose anything for the first 2 months, then all of a sudden I started losing weight. Must be the same this time. I will give it my best shot thats for sure!


----------



## scratch

just had an options hot chocloate with mint to keep the sweet cravings away. I am going to sort out a pencil drawing of Hash and dd for my mum for xmas. That should take my mind off food!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hello Girls

Just wanted to pop on and say how proud I am of all of you for sticking to your diets so well despite illness, tempation and boredom (oh, and hunger and cravings too! lol).  Give yourself a huge pat on the back and treat yourself to something non-food like some new gossip mags, a bubble bath, face cream or something - you all deserve it 

Just so you all feel like your eating LOADS, heres what I have in a typical day:

Brekkie - Slimfast Shake (chocolate flavour)
Lunch - ooohh, Slimfast Shake (chocolate flavour)
Dinner - Tesco healthy ready meal of 500 cals or less
snacks - 1 or 2 apples

I know, I know, your all jealous of the wonderful food Im eating every day, all that luxury  

Enjoy every mouthful of every meal and remember girls to eat slowly - your stomach doesnt signal your brain that its had enough until about 20mins after you finish eating (unless your me in which case the signal never makes it  )

Keep up the good work diet buddies.  I feel like we should have one of those thermometer things with the total amount of weight all of us have to lose and the line that shows where we are up to so far, that would make us all feel great and motivate us to keep going


----------



## flowerpot

kerry, did you lose last week hun?  keep up the good work. I'm going back on Met, gonna build up very slowly again, starting on one tablet tonight (meant to do yesterday but tummy was off).  gynae said i could stay on it even after finishing the clomid x


----------



## scratch

managed to do my ticker god knows how to change it though!!


----------



## flowerpot

hey Sal thats a good un!


----------



## KerryB

Love the ticker Sal!  

Flower....I lost 3lbs I think, but weighed again (I know naughty ) on Sat/Sun and had lost more! It could just be my old scales playing with me though! Will wait till this Thursday and see what they say. Good luck woth the Met hun, I'm sure you'll be fine!

Witchie...Your meals actually sounds quite appealing. Like you say its takes away that "What am I going to eat" routine, where we normally ned up eating crap if we cna't decide! I'm tempted to try it again although it probably won't be very good with Met will it!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

flower - i have heard that too about the met if you dont ovulate and have pcos you can stay on after clomid.  at least that will boost your ov as well as help you lose weight so its a win-win situation 

sal - ooh, nice ticker hun!  I hate cutting and pasting the code into my sig every week but its one more thing to keep me out of the kitchen  

kerry - your absolutely right, no food choices to make.  actually, i left out the individual packs of veg i have with a ready meal.  tesco do them, they are frozen in bags you just pop in the micro, 3 mins and they are done.  excellent way to get a variety of veg down you without all the preparation!  as for SF and Met, hmmm...i dont know hun. maybe buy one of the ready made cans and try one portion see how it goes. if you are met-bum-free then might be safe to get the tub?

sarah - hello you! hows things?  your menu plan sounds super healthy, glad your doing good hun 

tiggy - you are doing great.  dont worry too much about last nights olive oil episode, at least the meal was healthy even if not entirely low calorie.  getting hubby trained sounds like a fab idea, wish i could do that with mine but i would go hungry if i left it up to him.   actually....maybe thats a good idea  

janie - not seen you today. how you doing hun?


----------



## KerryB

I might give it a go and see, on a weekend when I can stay close to the loo just in case!


----------



## scratch

i hope you lot were good last night.

i managed to stick to it but I didnt go out on my bike


----------



## flowerpot

I was goodish, had a WW meal with veg (the microwave ones that Witchie mentioned - they are fab! so quick).  I had a bottle of san miguel later as some friends came but I was still within my points for yesterday 

Weigh in tonight   Forgot to have a sneaky weigh in at home so I have no idea how I'll have done

brekkie - optivita cereal with skim milk
lunch - rye crispbread with EL philly
tea - its naughty night!!!!

Didnt take my Met last night, I'm really scared but just need to take the plunge.  will start tomorrow, having a naughty tea tonight (weigh in) so will have tomorrow when not having something so rich.

Well done Kerry, keep it up hun x


----------



## KerryB

I wasn't great. Struggling this week, I think its with this cough dragging me down. Will try my best today though.

xx


----------



## scratch

it is always hard when you have a cold. Try having some warming soup instead of stodge. I always like sponge and custard when I have a cold!!


----------



## KerryB

I'm having tomoato soup and WW bread for lunch x


----------



## janie77

Morning Girls

Sorry I didn't check in yesterday, was feeling a bit blue as the nasty witch arrived.

Am trying to be good but I always struggle at this time in the month, I either don't want anything to eat or I just want to scoff ice cream and chocolate.  Didn't really fancy any tea last night so I had a toasted hot cross bun, will try to be better today.

Brekkie: toast
Lunch: JP
Dinner: no idea, haven't done the shopping!

Jane xx


----------



## scratch

Good choice Kerry

Awww Janie sorry the witch got you hun. and if your feeling a little down I am sure a little treat wont do any harm. Maybe after your af finishes you will have a super weight loss anyway down to the fluid!! Dont worry hun we all have bad days and we are here if you need us

Sal xx

By the way I am starving


----------



## b3ndy

the pesto crumbed trout was a big success btw girls, even dh commented on how scrummy it was (and believe me that's sommit from a man who thinks he's the next 'Nigel Slater'


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, you back with us on the diet thread than hon?  - I've never made trout - is it a "fishy fish" if you get me?  dh can just about manage tuna/salmon.  whats the pesto crust then?

Kerry - soups a good idea 

I was starving too, ended up eating much more EL philly then I wanted to but its better than having crisps which is what I really wanted!


----------



## scratch

i was good I chose a small jp  with beans and had a glass of water. i resisted the choccie sponge and custard and the turkey dinner!!!


----------



## KerryB

Good girl Sal!

I feel sick...and just rememebered that last time I had tomato soup I had really bad Met  ! Hoping it doesn't happen again!


----------



## scratch

take cover she is gonna blow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch

only kidding I hope your ok hun. your really in the wars this week arent you


----------



## KerryB

I am, and I'm pathetic when I'm ill!


----------



## flowerpot

awwwwwww

STAY AWAY MET BUM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Wish me luck for weigh in, I'll need it. are we still weighing in weds/thurs?


----------



## scratch

i am weighing Friday 

good uck


----------



## janie77

Good luck Flower.  I'm weighing in tomorrow.

Only just had my lunch - cant believe its 3pm!!!  Had an enormous JP, so probably wont be hungry tonight again.


----------



## KerryB

I'm weighing in the morning.

Good luck Flower  

Janie...Mmm JP. do you sometimes get Met   from JP's? I do! Especially with tuna.


----------



## janie77

Kerry, I have been lucky with JP's - no met bum with them so far.

Good luck for weigh in


----------



## KerryB

Must just be my weird system!  

Thanks


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

Another 1lb off 

13 more to go to get my next stone off for xmas 

brekkie:  optivita and skim milk
lunch:  granary bread with tuna, EL salad cream, toms and onion
tea - pasta with tomato and roast veg sauce


----------



## scratch

Well done you. I am not so optimistic about weigh in tomorrow. I have terrible af bloat and I feel pants. But you never know. I have taken a water tablet and hopefully it will shift some of it. I look about 5 months gone now!!

I did go oout on my bike last night and the wind was horrendous. But it was good exercise it made cycling twice as hard wo hopefully it will have the desired effect

Brekkie  Wheataflakes dried cranberries skim milk
Lunch    Yoghurt friut cereal bar
Dinner    ww veggie chilli and small jp

No cycling tonight I am having an early night as I am soooo tired.


----------



## flowerpot

I'm sure you will have done just fine Sal, all that cycling has to pay off hun.  I'm off work mon-weds next week so am gonna have to try and be good, as i'm worse when at home wanting to eat more x


----------



## KerryB

I stayed the same, which I'm not surprised about. Got DH's birthay this weekend and a meal out on sunday for FIL/MIL's retirement, so won't be good! Will try though!

xx


----------



## scratch

weigh in tomorrow morning keep your fingers crossed for me girls!!


----------



## flowerpot

Sal

Kerry, get back on it after your celebrations - is it one year already since your dh's birthday party? 

dh made my butties and did me 4 slices of bread  they were lovely though and I have counted them as 1½ per slice as they were medium sliced but with seeds etc.   I'll have a small pasta tonight


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi Girls

how are we all doing today?  Im feeling a bit under the weather today.  Woke up with a sore throat and it seems ive pulled a muscle in my neck which is REALLY sore  

Anyway, diet is still going well.  Couldnt even finish my tesco H/L chicken pasta last night - whats all that about?  Who ever heard of a ready meal that actually fills you up?     Must be those frozen veggies!

Flower - Well done on your pound off this week, thats a great start towards your goal for christmas.  Glad you tried and liked the veggies.  Makes eating your 5-a-day a bit easier when its all measured out for you!  I love the baby veg one the best 

Sal - good luck for tomorrow hun.  I weigh in tomorrow as well.  Got a scan early morning though so not sure if I will weigh first thing or wait til I come back.  Maybe I will do both and go with the one thats lighter?    Sorry to hear your feeling bloated.  Ive been feeling a little bloated with these injections but it doesnt seem to be affecting my weight - I dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing as I have nothing to blame it on! lol

Kerry - STS is harder than losing hun so dont be too hard on yourself, think of it as practising for getting to goal    Dont deprive yourself over the weekend but just try not to splurge too much!  I always use a celebration as licence to eat like a horse, which probably explains a lot since i use any excuse for a celebration!  

Janie - how did weigh in go?  Fingers crossed you didnt get any nasty suprises at the evil scales  

Keep up the good work girls, you are all doing amazingly well.  Look how far youve come in just a week.  Last week everyones morale was really low, this week we are all upbeat and motivated - well mostly, but thats still an improvement


----------



## flowerpot

well said Witchie!
sorry you feel a bit rubbish today, there is a virus going around, all my glands are up and sore throat.  with working in a hospital it goes round like wild-fire.  Glad everything is going well with you. I am very motivated.  I have got your pm, not had time to respond as I know I'm gonna waffle, will do it soon 
xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Yeah, DH was ill over the weekend and all the engineer, barr one, at his work are off sick with it.  Typical I would get it NOW.  oh well, at least Im not feeling hungry today.

Dont worry about the PM, I waffled loads so just take your time and get back to me whenever!  

Do you work at the MRI?  my S-I-L works there in the renal unit.


----------



## sarahstewart

girls I have gone mad   I actually like the taste of rivitas!!!!    what is going on!!!! Why am I not craving crisps?

Feeling good this week and long me it last.....Witchie...I use weekends to eat like a horse!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

oh give me crisps any day over rivita


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Girls - I forgot to tell you all that on Tuesday I had an NSV (non-scale victory!).  I managed to get comfortabley into my "slim" jeans.  I think they are an 18 but they are evans so are pretty generous.  Non-the-less, since all my jeans are from Evans I still consider it to be a victory!! lol  Its amazing how much slimmer you look when you wear clothes that actually fit!    Ive been wearing size 22s up to now as I only have 1 pair of 18s and when I put them on to go hospital on Tuesday I thought "ah, now I can see the weightloss" and so could DH too which was nice.  Amazing isnt it?  Now to invest in some tops!

hey there sarah, i was just wondering where you were 

I love the dark rye ryvitas, cant stand the other ones.  Whats your favourite topping?  Mine is ELF phili with chopped grapes, yummmmm.....  Dont worry about the crisps, make the most of ryvitas while you can!  

I have a very unhealthy relationship with food and, if Im being honest, have to admit to eating like a horse every single day when im not dieting - its no wonder I got so big.  I think thats why the SF is working for me just now as it takes food out of the equation.


----------



## sarahstewart

well done you witchie!!!!!

I love tuna on my ryvitas .......i have the dark rye ones too.

Flower - it won't last I can't exactly ask for a dry white wine and a packet of ryvitas in the pub can I


----------



## flowerpot

have you seen those Rivita minibites sarah in a packet like crisps?  Worcester sauce flavour quite nice!


----------



## KerryB

The cheese ones are nice, as are the sour cream and chive!


----------



## sarahstewart

ooh going to tesco after work so gonna pick some up   thanks girls!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

I've been buying TATO's which are a low fat version of Disco's remember them?  1½ points per bag, i usually have 2 packets one evening at the weekend! but at least they are low fat


----------



## sarahstewart

Mmmm DISCO'S I loved them!!!!!  will look out for TATO's in tesco tonight.


----------



## scratch

changed my mind for dinner. I am now having Italiano fish bake and loads of veggies. I figured I have only had 1 portion of fish this qweek so time to get another one in

Hiya witchie  well done you on the smaller jeans. I know what you mean about wearing clothes that fit properly.


----------



## scratch

How did we alldo last night I have the worst cravings ever but I resisted even after the [email protected] day I had had

Well 2lbs off so nearly there. Lets keep it up ladies we are all doing so well

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot

Fantastic Sal well done - dont forget to change your ticker!

I was good last night, did pasta with Asda roasted vegetable pasta sauce (worked it out and the whole tub was only 1½ points and its not even in their low fat range) and a twister lolly (1½)

Brekkie - 2 granary toast
lunch - meeting friend in canteen not sure probably JP or salad
tea - shopping tonight, something quick and easy too exhausted to cook!   

Gonna go shopping tonight and get stuff for weekend, quorn spag bol saturday night and might have fajitas tonight


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi Girls

Well Im pleased to report that I lost another 2lbs this week.  Feeling a bit congested though, seems my weight loss goes high/low/high/low every other week so maybe I will get a boost again next week.

Well done sal on losing another 2lbs, you must be feeling really proud of yourself, especially after resisting temptation yesterday, good for you!


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Witchie!!!


----------



## KerryB

I was rubbish...again! DH and I were a bit   so we went out for tea. Had scampi and chips, and a glass of rose. Sorry! Am going to write this weekend off and start again Monday, I'll have shopped and stocked up by then too.

Sal....well done honey, wit the 2lbs and resisting your cravings!

Flower...sauce sounds nice, might get some when I go this weekend.

Witchie...well done hun, 2lbs is great! Not far to go now.

Did anyone see You are What you Eat this week? Lady addicted to Milk Chocolate even though she's allergic to dairy!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

oh Kerry wasn't it gross she kept clucking  

I lost 1lb - really pleased with myself. 

Witchie well done hun and kerry you can start monday...mmmm scampi my fave


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...well done hun! Thats great! Yeah she was weird! The clucking was awful! She looked fabulous by the end.


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Sarah  and kerry dont worry just get Monday in your head as your new start especially with your busy weekend coming up.   By Monday after eating lots this weekend you'll probably feel like being healthy anyway i know i always do after a naughty spell. 

Are we still counting for Xmas?    Only 12½ weeks to go.


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry - sauce is lovely. its in the fresh pasta/pasta sauces section.  Its spicy roasted veg and they do two tubs for £2 on offer at the moment.  I thought it would be nice actually if you roast a few extra vegies like BN squash, corgette, peppers etc and stir those through. Would be really filling x


----------



## scratch

tried to change my ticker and it is getting on my [email protected]!! so stuff it


----------



## KerryB

Oh Sal, whats up with it.

Flower....will have a look.  Good to know they are low point sauces.


----------



## flowerpot

yeah do Kerry, they arent in the good for you range either, just normal


----------



## scratch

have to be good tonight as we are having pizza delivered tomorrow night for a treat!!


----------



## flowerpot

its easier to be good isnt sal when you know you have a treat at the end of it!  x


----------



## scratch

and i am going to make the most of every mouthful

s xxx


----------



## janie77

Well done on the weight loss girls.  I lost 1lb.

Sorry haven't been around for the past couple of days, have been feeling a bit fed up and didn't want to inflict you lovely girls with my bad mood.  Felling a bit better today and am very glad its Friday  

Jane xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Mmmmmm I miss delivery pizza   we can't get it here    I love it when I house sit at my friends in the city and we can order it in!!!!!  

Enjoy it Sal.....we are having nachos tonight 

Jane - we are here even when feeling


----------



## scratch

i second that. I am always grumpy about one thing or another. thats what we are all here for each other!!


----------



## flowerpot

yip, i always seem to moan just lately. Jane thats why were here to help each other, hope you feel happier today.  well done on the loss, thats great 

just had a JP and an enormous tuna pasta in the canteen. I'm stuffed, think I'll be having a very light tea tonight!!


----------



## janie77

Thanks Girls


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Good morning ladies, how are we all doing today?

ive got a busy day today so wont be around much at all.  Had a good weekend diet-wise.  Decided to have a McD for dinner on Saturday (still doing slimfast) and oh boy was THAT a mistake.  It was horrible.  Either my tastebuds have changed or there was something plasticy going on there!  DH said it tasted as normal so assume it must be all the fat I could tast.  YUK, felt sick after, although I did still eat it    I know, what am I like!

Back to the hosp for another scan today - oh the joy!

Hope you all had a good weekend, and managed to resist temptation  xx


----------



## scratch

Morning

Witchie  Well done you. I must admit I felt the same in McD yesterday. I didnt have any but my mum dad and dd had one and the smell put me off. 

I have been quite good. Went cycling everyday but we did have our "treat" pizza delivered sat nigfht and we also had some pasta salad with it. Which was pretty bad as loads of sauce. but it was my treat and I have been good since.

Just need to get af bloat shifted and hopefully she is right round the corner now

Have the rest of us been good?? Only 90 days until christmas

sal xxxxxxxx


----------



## janie77

Morning Girls

Witchie, good luck with you scan today.

Sal - thats pertty scary......90 days  

I have been good and bad this weekend.  Was good on Saturday but we went out for a curry last night.  I needed a treat!

Hope everyone is ok.

Jane xxx


----------



## scratch

OOooooo Janie  curry is my absolute downfall. I would sacrifice crisps and chocolate for a good Indian


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Well I've had a terrible eating weekend, but I told you I would. Had a lot to drink on sat as well as we were out for DH's birthdya. Naughty as in 2WW, but like I said before I tired of not doing things and still geting BFN, so just carryin on as normal! Had a heart to heart with DH yesterday about my weight struggle. He is going to help as mucha s he can and we're both going to be more healthy. I will lose a stone by Xmas....I will lose a stone by Xmas!

Witchie....well done you. I'm thinking your tastebuds have chaned and thats why is was horrid! Keep up the good work!

Sal....Mmmmmm pizza, glad you enjoyed it hun. think I have AF bloat too, not happy!

Janie...glad your ok hun, and you enjoyed your treat.

xx


----------



## janie77

Me too.  I cant live without Indian food.  Since I have been trying to loose weight I usually just have a chicken tikka and salad, but last night I needed a real curry  

I bought some new jeans yesterday, the same size that I always buy and they fell much looser, maybe some of the flab is dissapearing.  Am going on holiday in two weeks and I usually gain a few pounds while I'm away, but I'm going to try and be good and swim everyday and do as much walking as possible.

Kerry - glad you had a good weekend.  I know what you mean about going without things that you want and still getting a BFN, I haven't had a drink for months and this weekend I really wanted a glass of wine (or 2), maybe your right and we should just have a little bit of what we fancy sometimes.  Keep up with the positive attitude, we will lose a stone by Christmas


----------



## scratch

A little of what you fancy does you good!! I was smashed the night i got pg with dd and she is here all healthy and cheeky to prove it

I am having a nightmare. I ordered 2 bikinis from La Senza and they came this morning. I look so yuk yuk yuk in them both. They show far to much and I am just no good with that. Dh said they look lovely but I am just not happy with them. So now I have to take them back. Trouble is nowhere has bikinis in stock at the minute as it is all winter stuff. Kendals and Bravissimo is about the only place so it is going to cost me about £70  for just one!!!! It was easier when I was a size 24 becasue I could just buy them from Evans and had no choice. i am getting so fed up


----------



## janie77

Sal, tell me about it.  I went to the Trafford Centre yesterday, I hate it there and have only been a few times, but am desperate for some new things for my hols and everywhere has winter stuff in now - have left it far too late for summer things.  There were no bikini's anywhere


----------



## scratch

I have just rung Next and they said they have "a few" in Manchester. Oh an dI have 2 from La Senza at home!! But Kendals said they have quite a lot and the lady was really helpful. I should know by now as we always go away in the winter


----------



## KerryB

Sal...Next and M&S still have bikini's in. Have a look on line for the Next ones. They're quite good sizes too. I'm sure they look just fine hun, but I know what you mean if you don't feel comfortable its not worth it.

Janie...well done with the jeans. I bought some Next slouch ones a while back and they're a 16 petit (short legs!) but they are massive now! Only wear them for work!


----------



## scratch

good for you Kerry. I bought some Next combats yesterday and they are quite roomy. But they were only a size 16


----------



## janie77

Mine all seem to be big around the waist but still fit properly around my bum and thighs - need to do more walking to try and get some of the weight of my legs.  I take a 16 petite too in pants and jeans very short legs!  Kerry doesn't it feel great when your clothes start to feel too big.

DH has just announced that he wants to lose some weight too, so that should really help me along.  

Will check out Next and M&S.


----------



## scratch

next have loads of bikinis online. and I have managed to get one from m and s. Good old marks and sparks!!  . I need long leg as I am 5ft 7ins. And I need a tummy tuck as I still have loads of extra skin after having dd(very attractive) if I had a tummy tuck size 14 would drop off me as the waist bands are huge on me but my tummy gets in the way with all the extra skin. Thank god for lycra


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

All this talk of size 16s is making me feel FAT!    Its funny how "fat" is relative isnt it?  I would kill to be a size 16 now yet when my weight was on the way up I felt really fat at that size.  Oh well, one step at a time eh?  I cant wait for the day when I fit into something from Next.  I find their sizes quite small, I have a size 18 jacket here I bought from Ebay but its more like a 16 and certainly doesnt come anywhere close to fastening over my (.)(.)s!!    Yet I can wear size 18 from Evans, but size 20 from other shops. Mind you, to be fair, since getting so big I hardly ever go clothes shopping so havent even tried size 18s or 20s from the majority of shops so maybe I would fit into clothes from other shops.  Im so used to a time when the only place I could get stuff to fit was evans that I always go there, new look and the supermarkets.  No surprises then that my wardrobe gets 0/10 for fashionability but 10/10 for practicality!


----------



## scratch

Witchie I was the same I lovingly called Evans the parachute shop!! But now it is even harder as there is so much more choice. And like you say afterwearing evans clothes for so ling it is weird as the sizes in other shops really differ. I find John Rocha in Debenhams I can get into a size 14!!!! But I still need a size 18 from m and s or next. But I now have 2 size 18 bikinis or order from m and s and I am quite looking forward to trying them on


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

wow sal thats great.  I think my problem is that im very flabby due to zero exercise.  If i toned up I could probably fit a smaller dress size.  Ive never worn a bikini in my life and cant ever imagine doing so, am so self conscious.  good for you though, all that exercise and weightloss is certainly paying off and you can go on hols looking fab


----------



## janie77

It drives me nuts that sizes are so diffrent in every shop as I can never be bothered to try anything on and then end up having to take things back.  I can get a 14 in some places but I always go for jeans and trousers in 16.

Witchie, I am the same, I never do any exercise, am going to try and have a good walk at lunch time everyday and see if it makes any difference to my thunder thighs.

Sal - you have done so well, Witchie is right, you will look fab on this holiday.


----------



## KerryB

I'm going to try and go to the gym 3 times this week. Its a start. I have some size 14 jeans I've not been able towear for 2 years that I'd love to get back into. I can get them on and done up, but have the most horrible muffin top! Yuck! I put all my summer stuff away on saturday, now there about 3 things in my wardrobe! Bought a couple of t-shirty tops on Sat and a jumper, so should see me thru till winter and I can hide in my huge cardi!


----------



## janie77

I much prefer winter clothes - I feel like I can my flab more in them  

Kerry, good for you going to the gym.  I cancelled my membership as I never went and thought it was just a waste of money, I think I have been a member of every gym and never go!!  I am hopeless.


----------



## scratch

witchie  I am flabby too. I still have my mummy tummy!!!

I love winter too. Lads of lovely chunky jumpers and woolies, walking in the cold and snow wow I cant wait. We are going to the seaside at the end of October and I hope it is quite cold. It is always better then.

I have always worn a ikini on hols. even when I was size 24. I always figured if I looked a dick and people thought I looked terrible then they shouldnt look. and I will never see them again so I didnt care about their opinion. Dh loved the way I lokked and he is the only person I cared about


----------



## scratch

Ladies be good and if you cant be good keep out of the kitchen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janie77

Are you off Sal?  Bye xxx


----------



## janie77

Morning Girls

I was pretty good yesterday had cottage pie and loads of veg for tea.  

Today:
Brekkie: weetabix with skimmed milk
lunch: cheese sandwich
dinner: lemon sole with something

How is everyone today?

Jane xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

I made a lovely chicken and pasta dish last night (wholewheat pasta too  )

Today 
B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - Ryvitas with tuna and sweetcorn
Dinner - Porkchop with sweet potato mash and veggies



I am fine Janie you?  Its quiet isn't it?


----------



## janie77

It is , not sure where everyone is.....hope they aren't hiding because they are eating bad things


----------



## scratch

I was good last night Veggie lasange and salad and a ww toffee apple yoghurt yum yum

Tonight    cottage pie and loads of veggies

I just need to shift my af bloat belly!!


----------



## KerryB

Now I know why I've eaten so badly over the last week! Stupid


----------



## scratch

at least you have a valid excuse Kerry. I must admit my sugar cravings have been worse this weekend and it is because AF is hanging about


----------



## janie77

Kerry, sorry the witch got you


----------



## KerryB

Thanks sweetie  

We've got chocolate cake at lunch time, one of our fitters birthday's!


----------



## scratch

Eat it standing up and it wont count as much!!


----------



## janie77

I would kill for some chocolate cake right now!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Mmmm chocolate cake.....     

how was it for you kerry?


----------



## janie77

I want some, dont you work round the corner from where I live??  I am coming to get some


----------



## KerryB

I do Janie!   But its all gone...not by me! Thats lads ate loads and he's taken the rest home for his kids. Thank goodness! Although I feel very sick again today, could just be AF I suppose.


----------



## sarahstewart

god not another northerner!!!!!  you lot all live near each other!!!!!!!   

Kerry - did af arrive in full flow or did you have any spotting?


----------



## janie77

Good job its all gone, I may have been tempted to come and get it!!  Sorry to hear your feeling sick, its probably AF as you say - hope you feel better soon.

Yep, I'm another northerner!!


----------



## KerryB

Yep, we're taking over the clomid board!


----------



## scratch

Were we good ladies?

Sal x


----------



## janie77

Yep, I was good.  Got weighed this morning and have lost 2lbs, am chuffed with this as its been coming off very slowly or not at all.  Thats half a stone gone now and 11lbs to go before Christmas.  Might have to get my ticker back to spur me on.

Brekkie: shredded wheat & skimmed milk
lunch: low fat egg mayo sarnie on granary
tea: chilli & rice

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB

I wasn't too badly actually. Really wanted Quorn pie or tea but our local supermarket didn't have them. So had minted quorn lamb burger with homemade mash and pea's, then I treated us to a Cadbury's dessert, DH needed it after his day! NAd lots of water.

Today:
Brekkie....CNCF with Semi SKim, 1 slice Orgaic wholemeal
Lunch....WW bread tuna sandwiches, small bag of crisps
Tea....not sure yet

Janie...well done with your 2lbs hun   it will come off I'm sure. Get your ticker back, it does spur you on!

Sal...how you doing hun?

xxxx


----------



## scratch

I am doing ok. Still bloated so i have taken a water tablet this morning to try and shift some.

Janie  Well done you keep it up

Brekkie  Wheataflakes skim milk dried cranberries
Lunch    Green salad yoghurt grapes
Dinner    Italiano fish bake brocoli carrots sweetcorn


----------



## KerryB

Sal where so you get your fish bake from? I used to love those but haven't seen them for ages. Also those Youngs individual fish in sauces in a pot you whack in the microwave, not seen them either.


----------



## scratch

No they are Birds Eye and they do either Tucan Veg or Italiano which is fish topped with tomato,onion and basil. They are frozen and really nice. And very low fat. The tuscan veg one is nice to. Ok half each with some new pots or pasta. But dh is on lates so I have one to myself just with veggies


----------



## KerryB

Yep those are the ones! Yum, might try and find tham later and have tonight.


----------



## scratch

I got mine in Morrisons


----------



## sarahstewart

Yummy my pork chop was lovely last night although I did share it with Bowie   

today is:

bfast - Fruit
Lunch - ryvitas with philly (don't really like philly but thought Id give it a go)
Dinner - Gammon with poached egg and grilled toms.


----------



## scratch

I lurveeeeeeeeee grilled tomos. I could live off tomatos


----------



## janie77

I've decided that shredded wheat are not as filling as weetabix, I always have weetabix which usually sees me through till lunch, this morning I had shredded wheat for a change and I'm starving!!  Have just drunk two huge glasses of water and am now peeling a mandarin, hurry up lunchtime!!!

Not had gammon for years, might have to get some, Sarah, you dinner sounds delicious


----------



## scratch

Janie your a saint for eating shredded wheat. It always reminded me of those raffia coasters my nan used to have!!


----------



## janie77




----------



## KerryB

I love Shredded Wheat!  

I'm peckish too, must be AF making me hungry.


----------



## janie77

Its not so bad if you have it with warm milk.


----------



## sarahstewart

i hate all cereals  

Mmm tomatoes have loads in my garden so am eating them all the time at the moment  

I love Gammon - Janie its delish


----------



## scratch

[fly]I am hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]


----------



## sarahstewart

Me too  and I have a headache, sore boobs and back ache    (what a moaner I am)


----------



## scratch

Snap. My boobs are killing me and I could give Jordan a run for her money and my back is terrible and I bet I have more spots than a dalmation


----------



## sarahstewart




----------



## scratch

We're we good ladies?

2Lb off for me this week. 5lb to go and then the hard work starts trying to stay the same.

Brekkie  Wheataflakes cranberries skim milk
Lunch    Yoghurt,pasta salad
Dinner    Home made low fat chicken and veg curry and rice


----------



## KerryB

I was ok, not great. I'm having real trouble getting my head round anything at the moment. I realy want to try Reductil, just hoping GP lets me.  

Not sure whats on todays menu, not come prepared today. Out for dinner tonight with my girls, Est Est Est so will be nice italian!

xx

Oh despite being crap think I've lost 1lb!


----------



## scratch

The Ruductil works but you have to get your head round not TTC while your on it.  If your ok with that then go for it chick. If it can work for me(and i am spineless) it will be a breeze for you


----------



## sarahstewart

hardly spineless Sal!!!! Wel done you.  I am weighing tomorrow but had a blip last night and had wine and chicken dippers    

Kerry - when you seeing GP about reductil then


----------



## janie77

Well done Sal with the loss - you have done so well.

I was pretty good last night, although I did have 3 hob-nobs!!

Today: 
Brekkie - weetabix
lunch - tuna sarnie
dinner - no idea, dh is away so haven't got a plan yet - I hate cooking for one!

Kerry have a nice dinner at Est Est Est, I love it in there and usually want everything on the menu! Well done with 1lb off.

Good luck for the weigh in tomorrow Sarah

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB

I think we're ready for a break to be honest. It would be nice to just spend time together and not worrying about BMS every month. I just need some help, I'm so weak willed its unbelievable! I have no willpower or self control with food, and its really starting to get me down.

Hopefully see GP tomorrow Sarah.

Thanks Janie, I love Alderley Edge one, but we're going to Knutsford tonight.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya girls
how is everyone?!

Will try and catch up on posts and come back shortly. 

I lost 1½lb at weigh in last night so only 1½lb to go till I've lost 2 stone   

brekkie - optivita with skim milk
lunch - WW soup, WW bar
tea - quorn pepper grill, JP and veg


----------



## scratch

you go girl!!!!


----------



## janie77

Hi Flower, welcome back.  Hope you had a good time off work.  Well done on the loss, almost 2 stone is fantastic.

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB

Well done Flower!


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, you struggling hun? you seeing about reductil?

Janie - well done, another 2lbs off

Sal - well done to you too

Are we still doing our stone for xmas?  I've lost 5lbs so far x


----------



## scratch

Kerry Make sure you tell the gp hpow much you have lost so far and that your motivated but just need a little help. And I must admit it has been nice not ttc. It takes away all the But what if I am??

Sal x

I am still doing my 1/2 stone and I need another 4 lbs off for that. then I have to stay the same for xmas


----------



## janie77

Yep, I'm still trying to get a stone off for xmas, 11lbs to go, am going on holdiay next Friday so I cant imagine I'll do very well then.


----------



## scratch

just make sure you do lots of swimming and walking(round the shops)

We are hiring bikes when we go to Egypt so at least I can burn some of my extra food and drinkie poos off


----------



## janie77

Good plan with the bikes.  I am going to a tiny island that has no shops, so will have to walk up and down the beach and swim everyday and try to be good with my food, but that's pretty unlikely


----------



## sarahstewart

well done Flower !

Janie - where you off to hun? Mmmmm Hob Nobs.....

Sal -   you reminded me of a hol to Menorca in July about 4 years ago where DH made me cycle in 40 C - I was dying!!!!!!


----------



## scratch

the only good thing is it is usually hot so you tend to eat more salad and friut and less stodge. where are you going?

anyway your on holiday so make the most of it. i cant wait for mine. did you manage to get a bikini?


----------



## KerryB

Flower....yes really struggling hun. I'm finding it really hard. every day is a battle between being good and wanting to eat chocolate! I hate myself for not being able to do it, as I do believe my weight is the one thing stopping me get PG. Even that doesn't motivate me as I get so frustrated I have so much to lose.  

Sal...I will tell her yes, and see what she says. I hope its yes. 

Janie...lucky you having hols to look forward to.

Sarah...don't talk about biscuits, I'll be straight into the kitchen for a kitkat!


----------



## janie77

No not managed to get a new bikini, but to be honest I have plenty, I just always want a new one when I go away and besides, soon I'll be thin so I'll have to buys loads more in very small sizes  

We are going to a small island just off Antigua, cant wait, poor DH hasn't had anytime off yet this year so he is desperate for a break.  I always start off thinking, I'll just eat salad and fruit and not have any bad stuff and then 2 days into it I am on 3 big fat meals a day, your right though, its a holiday so am going to let my hair down and enjoy it.

I think they have bikes to hire where we are going so will try to get some exercise.  Sarah, cycling in 40 C does not sound good!

Kerry, sorry to hear you are having a bad time of it at the mo, you have still been loosing weight though so dont hate yourself honey.  Chocolate is one of my big downfalls, particularly around AF time, I just crave sweet things and its really hard.  Hopefull the dr will give you some reductil xx


----------



## flowerpot

I agree Kerry, you are still losing so the Met is working, even if you are good half the week it will pay off I'm sure.  you were doing really well, has anything changed to make you feel like this?

Janie, lucky girl   room for a (not so) little one? 

Girls, just having a lovely WW soup from a can. Normally they aren't much cop but this is new I think, its root vegetable and bean - 1½ points.  its thick and has beans etc in to fill you up. worth a try


----------



## flowerpot

my friend who joined WW with me in Jan got to her goal last night - 30lbs.  She looks fantastic


----------



## KerryB

I don't know what has happened to make me feel like this. All I know is its all I think about, losing weight, as well as having a baby, and its getting exhausting!


----------



## Suzie

sorry to butt in my lovelys

but just wanted to say the way im losing my weight at the mo is trying to eat nothing over 5% fat per 100gs of the product! sounds worse than it is honestly 

Tesco healthy living chilled meals are fab! and fill me up to! thank god for them is all i can say



xx


----------



## janie77

Suzie, is that the same as the Rosemary Connelly plan?  My friend at work is doing Rosemary and she is loosing weight by choosing things that are less than 5% fat per 100g.

Kerry, I know what you mean, sometimes it just takes over and you cant think of anything else


----------



## Suzie

I started at the rosemary classes and now am doing it at home as have just had op 

I have never lost weight on any of the others excpet this one and since jan i have lost 5 stone so doing something right! Have a little more to go and am back on it this week 

xx


----------



## janie77

Wow, five stone is FANTASTIC, its clearly working, might give this a go.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

hi girls

how have you all been.  Ive been good, despite having an anxious week after my scan on monday, but have resisted temptation so far.  Its weigh day tomorrow so will let you all know how i get on.  Still been quite congested this week so not sure if I will have lost.  All week Ive actually been weighing heavier than on my weigh day last week - even though this is impossible since I only eat about 1000 cals a day on average.  think I need to get dyna-rod in  

kerry - re the reductil, you must have BMI over 30 and normal BP to get it.  I think your BMI is less than 30 isnt it so they might offer you Xenical instead.  Xenical isnt an appetite suppressant like reductil, it works by inhibiting a third of the fat you eat by passing it straight out.  This means if you are naughty you end up with "oily bum" - all the incentive you need not to eat naughty!  just wanted to let you know this incase your GP says no without giving you a reason.  Incidentally, the first time I went on reductil it worked a treat and I lost 53lbs (gained it all back after though cos I ate so little while i was taking it) and second time around earlier this year it didnt work for me at all and ended up stopping taking it after just a few weeks.

Sal- congrats on the weight loss hun, your nearly there!

flower - well done you too, back on track again now, keep it up!

suzie - wow, 5st, thats great!  an old friend of mine lost 8st with RC and another 2 friends lost 10st EACH with weight watchers!  I think they all work, its whether they suit your lifestyle and preferred way of eating that makes the difference as to whether they actually work for each person individually.  Congrats on the weightloss, thats phenomenal!

janie - wow, your holiday sounds wonderful.  im sure if you are good some of the time you can be naughty (and guilt free) the rest of the time!  im the same, i always go away with good intentions then blow it within the first day or two!

sarah - hope weigh in went well tonight, let us know how you got on.


----------



## scratch

well done witchie keep it up chuck


----------



## KerryB

Witchie...thanks for the info hun. I need to work out my BMI and go from there. Not sure I like the sound of Xenical! Met bum is bad enough let alone oily bum!!   Hope you've got on well with your weight loss this week.

Sal...you ok hun? What did you have last night?  I went to Est Est Est and had garlic bread, spinach & ricotta ravioli with courgette fries, a glass of champers and 2 glasses of wine! Not too bad. Yeah right who am I kidding!  

xx


----------



## janie77

Morning Girls

Kerry, your dinner sounds delicious, might have to see if DH fancies going to Est Est Est this weekend.  We used to go a lot but haven't been for ages.

Witchie - oily bum doesn't sound very good, as Kerry says Met bum is bad enough

Hello Sal, Flower, Sarah & Suzie.

Today:
Brekkie: special K and skimmed milk
Lunch - carrot soup
Dinner - not sure yet, its Friday and I want to got out!

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB

Janie....I must say I love it there at the moment, the food is always excellent. Get DH to take you. Its nice late Sunday afternoon!

I've just checked my BMI....its 31.9 at the moment so hopefully I'll be ok. If I could take it for 3 months and get to 10st/9.5st I'd be overjoyed! I think I'll be able to maintain it then, and hopefully a lot of my PCOS symptoms would lessen as I lose weight, taking cravings away too. Fingers crossed.


----------



## janie77

Thats when we always used to go on a Sunday, do you go to the one in Alderley Edge?  If so I could have been in there at the same time as you at some point!

Good plan about the reductil - 3 months would give you a great chance of loosing more weight and then its not too long before you can start TTC again.  When are you seeing to doctor about it?

I just went on the BMI calculator too, to get my BMI in within the normal range I would need to be 9.7st, bummer, I though 10st would be enough.


----------



## KerryB

Oh heck didn't think of doing that! How do you work that out? 

Seeing GP tonight. Just hoping she says yes!

Wouldn't it be weird if we'd been sat next to one another and not known it!


----------



## janie77

This is the link that I used:

http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

Fingers crossed for the GP tonight.

Yes it would have been strange if we had been sat near each other at not known


----------



## KerryB

Right, so for me to have a healthy BMI of 22 I'd need to be 9st 1lb! OH MY GOD! Thats over 4st to lose! I was only going to aim for 10st!


----------



## janie77

I am not brave enough to see what I should weigh in order to have a BMI that low.  I worked out mine using a BMI of 24.9 and that's bad enough    I have gone for the highest number in the normal range.


----------



## scratch

I am stuck on BMI 28 and I would have to loose another 3 stone to get under 24.9


----------



## Suzie

omg ! im only aiming for the magic 30! and im nearly there! now im depressed reading about you skinny minnys


----------



## janie77

I know I think this BMI thing is a bit unrealistic.  I am currently 29.3, if I can get down to 10st it would be 25.6 and I think that should be enough really, but according to the BMI chart this would still make me overweight  

Suzie I am far from being a skinny minny - I'm only 5 foot 1, I always say - I'm not too fat, I'm just too short for my weight


----------



## sarahstewart

ladies - I forgot to weigh today  will do it later    Consultant told me my BMI was 25 yesterday so I am quite   with that!!!!!  

Today
B'fast - yoghurt
Lunch - Tuna Sandwich BB
Dinner - God knows !!!!  Pasta or something....any ideas its only me at home tonight


----------



## scratch

I have an advantage over you there then jane 7 inches!!! I am 5ft 7 ins


----------



## janie77

Yeah - I need my legs stretching or something   Oh I forgot to tell you girls, I am having a reading this afternoon with the Medium psychic that jocole recommended.......


----------



## KerryB

For me to have a BMI of 24 I'd need to be 10st which was my target. I think your right, BMI's are so stupid as they can't take into account your build or muscle density. I'd be happy with 24.

Printed some info off about reductil so I can read up before I go tonight.

Suzie...your doing so well though hun, keep going at this rate and that BMI won't be that far away!

Sarah...weigh tomorrow hun, tonight you'll weigh more! Have pasta with a ncie sauce for tea...yum! I've got Quorn pie, DH bought me some yesterday! Bless  

Sal...I think your perfect just the way you are!

Janie...I need my legs stretching too!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hello Girls

Am happy to report a 2.8lb weight loss this week!  Not quite enough to take me into the next stone bracket but only have to lose 0.3lbs to achieve that!  Im so excited Im almost in the 13s again - its such a distant memory for me, I was last in the 13s (for longer than a week I mean  ) about 11 years ago   Unreal isnt it?  So, only 14.2lbs to go til I make my BMI (on consultants scales) goal.

The whole BMI thing you are talking about is very frustrating.  I think my upper weight for BMI of 25 is about 10st 12lbs (im 5' 6" ) but 10st has always been my target.  Im a half stone away from my BMI 30 weight but have always known I would still need to lose another 3st to get to my ultimate "slim and healthy" weight.  

What Im going to do is get to my BMI 30 goal first.  Once I get there, if Im still not PG then I will just continue with the diet until such time as I either get PG or get to 10st whichever comes first.  I think the motivating factor has to be that with every pound closer you are to your healthy weight range the greater chance of success you have to get PG and carry the baby to term.  Keep that in your mind, try not to think about the furthest away goal, just concentrate on one thing at a time.  My current BMI is 32.16 so not too far to go to get to 30 (even though its actually 30.9 but thats the weight the hospital gave me).  Of course, doesnt help that my consultants scales weigh 7lbs HEAVY!  so my BMI will actually be 29.9 when I go for treatment as I need to lose an extra half a stone, but thats not a bad thing really.

Good luck with the GP tonight Kerry.  If you did end up with Xenical its not so bad actually as long as you dont eat foods with too much fat in them otherwise you do get oily-leakage which is very unpleasant.  If you eat healthily though you dont get that lovely side effect!  Ive been on both tablets, xenical and reductil, and both have their place really.  If cheating is the problem then Xenical would probably be better as the side effects are enough to stop you eating naughty food.  If appetite is the problem then Reductil might help, although it doesnt work for everyone.

Let me know how you get on.  I think Ive spent about 9 months on each tablet so if you have any questions just give me a shout.

Well done girls with keeping to plan.  My whip is getting dusty here Ive had no excuse to take it out the box and flex it at any of you lovely girls    You are all doing great!


----------



## flowerpot

hi girls
blasted computer in work not working again! just to update, doing ok'ish.  had a low fat chinese ready meal tonight when i really could have gone a huge takeaway but resisted!  and we had a Macmillan coffee morning in work today, loads of cake and i didnt have any!
be good xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Hey girls

I'm officially back on the diet fest....joined the Tesco Low GI diet and started yesterday....it's not too bad but is quite strict with portion sizes (makes WW and SW look postively gorgetastic!!)

My 'weigh' in will be on a Thursday - so here goes for week one!!


----------



## scratch

Morning

I have been really naughty this weekend. With AF showing up I needed stodge. So I am afraid  this weekend has been a total right off. But I am back to it now.

I hope you lot have done better than me

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

I've had a "eating crap" weekend, purely because from today I have to be as good as possible. Dr gave me Xenical (orlistat) not Reductil. Its the one that stops absorption of fat, so if you eat too much fat (like say fish & chips) you'll get "Oily" bum, not Met bum! Although I'm still on Met as well, so it could be a disaster!   .  Need to speak to Witchie for some advice. So DH and I came up with idea's for tea last night that won't cause me to be ill and I'm off to Tesco today to stock up on healthy stuff. Got to go back in a month to get weighed and have blood pressure taken again. It was quite high on Friday so she wants to keep an eye on it. Hopefully it will go down as I lose weight. So 3 months of Xenical   starts today!

Breakkie.....Small bowl of cornflakes with semi skim, 2 pieces of toast with marmalade (no spread)

xxx


----------



## scratch

good for oyu chick. Now you have your motivation. sorry for being a bit thick but what is "oily bum"


----------



## janie77

Morning Girls

Kerry - Glad the Dr gave you something to help - really hope it works for you.  Good idea to plan your teas for the week.

Sal - sorry AF got you.

I had a few bad things over the weekend too.  Went to Est Est Est yesterday and had an enormous dinner, which wasn't too bad but I did share a garlic bread with DH and then we shared a tiramasu too!!  Never mind, will be back on the wagon as of today.

B3ndy - good luck with the tesco diet

Today:
Brekkie: weetabix with skim milk
Lunch: low fat soup and a sarnie
Dinner: not sure yet, need to go shopping after work

hello to everyone else.

Jane xxxx


----------



## scratch

I am so glad it wasnt just me being anughty yeaterday. I am paying the price now though. I had bread on Sat night with veggie soup then chocccie and crisps then yesterday crosissants and cheese for brekkie then chinese buffet for lunch and pizza for supper. but all the bread is playing havoc with my water retention and I have bloated up. but I have taken a water tablet and now cant stop weeing!!


----------



## b3ndy

well - I've been fairly good over the weekend girls although if I kept 'strictly' to the Tesco diet I'd be looking like a waif already...their portion sizes are TINY!! ...BUT i have been keeping to the 1oz of cereal for bk and small slices of bread again....i guess I'll soon find out on Thursday at weigh in (i've even managed to recruit my dad - he's joined their diet for diabetics!)

Kerry - sounds like you're on the right road hon and you'll be well on your 'weigh' to your goal before you know it!

Sal - don't worry about the hiccup at the weekend - you've been so good so far!

Janie - what can I say....Est Est Est...mmm scrummy!! wish we had them down 'south'!!

here's to a good week for us all!!   


S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

phew I was feeling embarrassed   about coming on today!!!!!  Not eaten loads BUT (feel really bad) had a blow out Friday night me and my friend sank 4 bottles of wine!!!!! I was slaughtered    feel so rough all day Saturday and haven't had drink since in fact I am never drinking again  

Kerry - my friend is on those tablets except she is naughty and skips a dose if eating anything fatty ....naughty thing she is......


----------



## KerryB

Sal....oily bum is like met bum but caused by eating something too fatty!   I'll be avoiding that where possible! DBB was prescribed them, but because she is unwilling to forgoe crap food, and she's out on site all the time, she won't take them. Hence her still being overweight!

B3ndy...well done you with the GI diet. I didn't realise there was so much portion control with it. Are you weighing yourself or do you have to go somewhere?

Sarah....4 bottles!   I've found my wine soulmate in you! A friend and I once sank 5 bottles...on a monday night! Needless to say we were fit for nothing the next day, but still went to work! Sometimes you need to let off steam so don't worry about it.

Janie....Mmmmmm Est Est Est, my fave! Glad you went hun. 

I'm a bit peckish, and light headed. Do you think the Xenical would affect me this quickly? 

xx


----------



## scratch

Kerry  have you looked up the side effects

Sarah  4 bottles you lush!!! Since dd arrived I am lucky if I can manage one bottle and still be able to walk. I am such a light weight now a real cheap date


----------



## KerryB

They are similar to Met really. Didn't say anything about alcohol though. Will check with Witchie when she logs on.


----------



## b3ndy

FOUR BOTTLES - YOU LUSH SARAH STEWART!!    ....I'm like Sal - I'd be wasted after just one bottle.

Kerry - you have to weigh yourself then input the new weight on the website and they then send you your new meal plan for the upcoming week...i must say though my 'hunger pangs' have been far fewer already.

When did you start taking your tabs? not sure if you'd get side effects already...do they dehydrate you at all?


----------



## scratch

Make sure you drink loads of water Kerry it does help I promise


----------



## janie77

Blimey,  four bottles of wine, Sarah you must have had the hangover from hell  .  I gave up alcohol 6 months ago, so I would be sloshed after just one glass now!!


----------



## sarahstewart




----------



## scratch

At least you can hold your drink. I would of been abo****ely out of it.

Be good ladies. We are having a roast so I must make sure I have loads of veggies and stay away from the roasties and yorkshire puds.

Sal xxx


----------



## b3ndy

mmm roast spuds!!...I'd just have a plate of them Sal - never mind the meat!!

Sarah - don't be a silly billy...if I could drink that much I would!! are you a white wine or red wine lover?


----------



## sarahstewart

white wine.....mmmmm I have really cut down since TTC but we were having such a laugh on Friday.....got to bed at 3am   I am always in bed by 10.30pm   

Mmmm roast spuds 

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - ryvitas with boring ham
dinner - not sure something with chicken


----------



## janie77

I'll probably be having a blow out on booze and food next week as I'm on holiday so intend to let my hair down, enjoy myself and try to forget about all the TTC business for a week.

Could just eat some roast spuds, delish!


----------



## b3ndy

Oooh - could just sink a glass of Sauvignon Blanc (my fave!)

I was a little  on Saturday when went to cinema to see 'World Trade Centre'....helped myself to a little pick and mix!!

Janie - you have to let your hair down on holiday...it's officially


----------



## sarahstewart

what was the film like B3ndy?

Janie - I deffo agree with B3ndy I have made a list of all the food I want to eat on my hols in NEW YORK!!! starting with a chilli dog!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy

it was alright - I was a bit disappointed in it to be honest..thought it was a bit sensationalist, it followed the story of two coppers who'd been trapped 20ft down under one of the Towers when it collapsed and it was interesting to see how they survived and were pulled out....but it was the way it was done.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi girls

glad you all enjoyed your weekend, time to get back on the wagon now girls!

I had a great weekend.  On Friday night before DH came home I decided to try on the clothes from my slim wardrobe.  These are the clothes I bought when I lost 50lbs TWICE before but only kept the weight off a week and started gaining again due to family stuff going on so they still look brand new due to lack of wear.  Anyway, I got them all out and guess what, they ALL fit!  wow, I was in shock and I tell you I STILL have the big grin on my face even now.  So, I transferred all my tent clothes to the previously "slim" wardrobe, and put all the slim clothes in my fat wardrobe!  Its amazing just how much thinner I look in clothes that are actually my size.  Most of them are 18s, with one or two small 20s in there but hey, considering I have barely had a chance to wear any of this stuff in the past Im not complaining!! lol  

So ive stuck to my slimfast rigidly for 39 days now.  Initially was only gonna do it a week, then two weeks but, Im doing so well on it that I cant see the point in changing now, i might ruin things if I bring food back into the equation again.  As the old saying goes "if it aint broke, dont fix it" so Im sticking with it.  Besides, I get to have chocolate (albeit "flavour" not the real thing) twice a day every day, cant be bad! lol

kerry - glad we got the xenical stuff sorted out, any questions just ask hun, only too happy to help 

sal - "oily bum" is basically where the undigested fat leaks out your bum when you are on the loo even if you are not doing a number 2!  If you are VERY VERY naughty, it leaks out ALL THE TIME, whether you are on loo or not!  Very good deterrant to eat well! haha  

b3ndy - hi hun, how you getting on with the tesco diet?  The portion control is a nightmare, Ive heard that before! mind you, hopefully it will get good results and if the hunger isnt as bad as before then its obviously working!

sarah - god I havent drunk that much in years, makes me feel old and boring now! haha  do i detect a hint of boredom with your diet hun?  you can always email me if you need any help or tips. dieting is hard enough without being bored with what your eating.  Have you been to NY before?  ive been twice now and OMG its awesome, I would go back there in a heartbeat!  The food over there is amazing, and you can either eat mega healthy as they have so many healthy restaurants or you can splurge big time, I always went for the latter   hee hee  If you havent been before drop me an email I will give you details of a "must visit" diner for breakfast 

janie - how are you this week?  Hope you are feeling better with your holidays coming up soon.  glad you enjoyed your meal at the weekend. Ive never been to est est est as a friend told me once you didnt get much food for your money! haha mind you, that was while I was still living in edinburgh so maybe its changed now.  italian is my fav...yummy

Sorry if Ive missed anyone, hope everyone is doing well and off to a good start xx  Be good girls, you CAN do it.  Ive just lost 16.2lbs in 5 weeks so if I can do it anyone can!!  Come on girls, not long til the christmas parties begin!!


----------



## janie77

Witchie - you have done so well, you have great willpower, I'm not sure I could stick with slimfast for more than a couple of days.  Well Done.  Thats fantastic that you have sorted out your wardrobe and can now wear your slim clothes, not surprised your still grinning about it. The weight is really falling off you now, you must feel great.

Sarah - when are you off to NY?  I love it there, I think its the only place I have been to in the states where I could live.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Thanks Janie.  I used to be the same.  Up until recently I always vowed I would never EVER do slimfast again as I couldnt last more than a couple of days like you.  I think what happened was a combination of things.  First of all, I had regained 12lbs when I went back to see my consultant and was determined to get that off as fast, and as easily, as possible - Slimfast seemed to fit the bill.  Then, once I was on it, the absence of food, making food, preparing food, thinking about food choices was removed and suddenly it has become the easiest thing in the world for me - how strange considering Ive always failed at it in the past.  Granted Im doing the strictest form of the plan - 2 shakes a day, one meals a day plus fruit in between which makes my calorie intake anywhere from 950-1200 a day depending on how much fruit, if any, i eat.  I also buy ready prepared meals for my dinner every single day, again removing all association with thinking about and preparing food.  I know exactly what Im going to have every day so I dont even think about food at all now - its so liberating.  Of course, once I get pregnant, or get to my ultimate goal of 10st then I will have to start experimenting with food to stay the same weight but thats probably a while off yet.  

Its funny though how different diets suit you at different times.  Slimfast was just the right thing at the right time for me. Under any other circumstances I know for a fact I couldnt do it.  I still cant believe Ive lost 16.2lbs in 5 weeks!  Its such a boost to my morale and self confidence I cant even begin to tell you.  Im happy carrying on with it as long as I can.  Ive even decided to sacrifice my birthday dinner in a few weeks so that I dont deviate from the diet.  I will hopefully have plenty more birthdays so foregoing one isnt too much of a sacrifice really to have a baby.  I even joked with DH that on Christmas day I will prob still have my 2 slimfasts plus a nice big xmas dinner so I dont go off track! haha  I can see me doing it too as if I deviate I know it will be a million times harder to get back on track again after.

Well thats a long way off and, if Im lucky, i might even be pg by then in which case I can use it as a licence to pig out! haha

totally agree about NY, I could live there too, totally in love with the place.  Last time we went DH went on a ride-a-long with NYPD for a few hours while I went shopping.  A real eye opener compared to policing in this country but they were just as interested in policing in the UK as he was in policing in the USA.  First time he ever saw a dead body too - eeeewwwwwww.


----------



## scratch

Morning

I was quite good only had 2 roasties and loads of veg(sprouts) carrots brocoli and sweetcorn. then a bowl of strawberries. So I wasnt to bad. Feeling a little less bloated today. AF is nearly finished. Weigh in with the nurse on thursday so fingers crossed

Brekkie  wheataflakes  skim milk
Lunch    Salad  yoghurt fruit
Dinner    Veggie chow mein and chicken in black bean (homemade)


----------



## sarahstewart

Ughhhhh Sprouts!!!!!

I made myself chicken with wholemeal pasta last night and very yummy it was!!!

Off to NY on the 11th November for 5 days then onto Miami for 8 days    Never been to NY before so any recommendations welcome PLEASE!!!!!

Witchie - I am OK diet wise...I find it hard cos DH works late during the week and I hate cooking just for me  

Today
Bfast - Yoghurt and fruit
Lunch - ham sandwich brown bread
Dinner - not sure something with a baked sweet potato I think!!!!


----------



## KerryB

I was hungry when I got in, and especially after racing round after DH (see oldies thread!) I cooked him roast lamb, and made healthy roasties (par-boiled pots sprayed with Fry light) which I had with a quorn pie and veg, and little gravy.  I also had a bagel with nothing on it. So far so good on the Xenical, no leakage yet! 

Today:
Brekkie....cornflakes with semi skim, 2 toast with PB
Lunch....Omelet with salad
Tea....not sure, something healthy.

Also back on herbal tea again, as were not ttc at the mo I can revert to the red ones, and green tea! Might help with weight loss too!

Sounds like everyone is doing well!

xxxxx


----------



## scratch

well done Kerry now keep it up

Yep sprouts you know christmas is round the corner when the sprouts are out


----------



## KerryB

I actually like sprouts! Not a lot of them, but nice with a bit of french mustard!

Forgot to say yesterday starting weight was 13st 2lbs....3st 2lbs to go!


----------



## scratch

I can only eat them wit gravy and a little mint sauce even the dog wont eat sprouts(thank god he stinks as it is)


----------



## KerryB

No Max doesn't like them either, even though he'll eat almost anything!


----------



## scratch

Hash is getting fussy. He used to like shortbread but he wont eat it now unless you "dunk" it first for him. You would think he was a little lap dog not a 5 stone bruiser


----------



## KerryB

dunking biscuits!


----------



## scratch

I know!!!! I dont how is the dafter one me for doing it or him for being such a wuss


----------



## b3ndy

Sprouts - yuk yuk yuk - that's all I can say!!  but I did have a giggle at the dunking biscuits - how funny (reminds me of your story Sal when you offered your neighbour a 'dog biscuit'!  )

Kerry - good luck with your mission hon, you can def do it!!    ( I'm not far behind you, I've got 2 stone 6lbs to lose hopefully before Xmas)

Just thought I'd show you ladies the kinds of things you get on the Tesco low Gi diet....here's what I've got today

BK:
1.5 oz of Shreddies, with 6fl oz of s/sk milk, 1 slice of wholemeal toast and small banana

LUNCH:
Tesco HL Chicken Salsa wrap
babyleaf salad
glass of apple juice (but i'll be having water, hate apple juice)

DINNER:
Chicken and bacon bake (tiny portion size so will boost that a bit!!)

SNACK:
2oz of hummous and 5 baby carrots

Weigh in is Thursday so will see how I've gone...def need to be organised when I go back to work too, to be able to follow this


----------



## KerryB

Wow its very regimented, that would be quite good for me! Might have a look at it. Is it eDiets? Think I tried somethig else with them once.


----------



## b3ndy

yeah it is ediets.....or just put Tesco diets in a google search and have a look at some sample menus...but that's why I think this one might work for me coz I need sommit set out in black and white with not very much thinking to do!!


----------



## KerryB

You'll be able to plan for work as well, and do it the night before so your organised.


----------



## b3ndy

yep - you can see a week's worth of diet at a time - and it also sorts out a shopping list for you so all you have to do is print it off and buy what you need for the coming week


----------



## scratch

I just need someone to be my chef


----------



## b3ndy

OMG - that would be pure blissssssssssssss!


----------



## KerryB

Ooh I'd kill for a personal chef!


----------



## janie77

Hi Girls

Am having a manic day at work so have not had time to post properly - will catch up later hopefully

Jane xxx


----------



## scratch

were we good?

I was. I even went out on my bike and it lagged it down. I was soaked to my knickers but hey my Mum says rain water is good for your skin. 

Brekkie  Wheataflakes  skim milk
Lunch    Cereal bar yoghurt fruit
Dinner    Havent a clue yet


----------



## sarahstewart

Hmmm not sure I was  
DH finished work earlier than usual and he offered to buy a takeaway....so I had a curry   Chicken Pathia and 1/2 of DH's rice.

Today

B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Ryvitas with low fat tesco pate
Dinner - Chicken breast with sweet potato and veggies


----------



## KerryB

I was pretty good....went to tesco and spent a fortune on not a lot! Had Healthy Living Chicken Korma for tea with a small piece of Garlic Naan (seems curry was the meal of the night!), then some Snack a Jack popcorn. Still no s/e's from the Xenical which is good.

Today...
Brekfast...Oat cereal with dried fruit
Lunch...tuna sandwich
Tea....pasta with roasted veg and feta, chilli sauce.

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi Girls

I was good too   But I wont bore you with my fascinating slimfast menu    my boiler broke today, much to DHs disgust as he had to wash in cold water (when i asked him why he didnt just boil a kettle he said "oh yeah, never thought of that"    so gotta rush round the house like a madwoman today tidying up etc before gas man gets here. oh well, at least it should burn off a few calories!

Kerry - eeewww, that korma from tesco is horrible, dont you think the rice is really perfumey??  I love korma and was gutted when I heated that one up the other week and it tasted so bad! lol  actually, i think it was the smell of the rice more than anything.  Dont you find that with low fat meals they tend to either have no taste at all or go overboard on the herbs or spices?  

Sal - wow, you are exercising like a mad woman right now!  Dont overdo it mind, exercising too much can stop you ovulating  

sarah - oh well, todays another day, and at least you enjoyed the curry!  you dont have much for brekkie, arent you dead hungry?


----------



## sarahstewart

witchie - I have 2 apples to keep me going.....I know I am naughty but not good with b'fast gonna try and start forcing porrige down in the mornings


----------



## scratch

try adding some raisins to porridge. I use to have that when having dd as I couldnt add any sugar. You get used to it and it isnt too bad

witchie    I am not ovulating anyway and trust me I dont go hell for leather it was to wet and windy!!


----------



## KerryB

Witchie...it wasn't great! The rice was ok, but the sauce wasn't! Its was really processed, won't be having it again thats for sure!

I love porridge!


----------



## scratch

I had a "thing" for ready brek when I was having dd oh and tuna and sweetcorn(not together)


----------



## flowerpot

hiya girls
phew, back on line although whether it lasts is another matter!  how is everyone doing ...anymore losses?

I'm going to weigh in tonight.  my scales at home say i've stayed the same but i've just eaten a curry for one of my colleagues 50th birthday oops!


----------



## KerryB

Glad to have you back,   !!

Good luck at weigh in I'm sure you'll be fine.  I'm on Xenical now, stops you absorbing fat. So far so good! Weigh in Monday 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

missed you too honey, its been horrid not being able to talk to you especially as i've had a poo week 

What happened to the reductil then...tell me more


----------



## KerryB

Sorry you've had a pooh week, you're back now so we're here when you need us.

I think she was surprised I was asking for it. I explained the problems I'm having losing weight, and said my worst nightmare would be reaching the top of the list and them turning us away cos I'm overweight. She said she usually starts on Xenical to see if that works, then move onto Reductil if it doesn't. Its worth a try anyway, although Witchie has warned me about "Oily bum" which is when you eat too much fat (say in fish and chips) then take the tablet, you can get fat leakage when you go to the loo, and sometimes not on the loo  !! Not had any of that yet which is good, and I have been pretty good too. Also still on Met so should boost it a bit more. One tablet working on fat, the other on sugar/insulin levels! I'll be wasting away!


----------



## flowerpot

ah right yes! its like Orlistat which is what some of our patients are on and my boss warns of "oily leakages".  lets hope it does the trick. does it stop the hunger then or just burn it off more?


----------



## flowerpot

just checked in my medicines directory in work, Xenical and Orlistat are the same thing


----------



## sarahstewart

urghhhh all this talk of oil leakage is making me feel sick  

we should be the curry girls.....me and Kerry had curry last night and you had it for lunch Flower


----------



## KerryB

Yep one and the same! Luckily no leakage yet,and have no plans to cheat so should be ok!

Curry girls   Wish mine had been moe exciting than a Tesco H/L crappy korma!!


----------



## flowerpot

Gutted, put 2½lbs on! i honestly did not expect it, was quite shocked!  i thought i'd have at least stayed the same. not sure whats happened there at all.  Went home, got my WW cookbooks out etc and wrote a list for shopping tonight and I am gonna be so good.  Making prawn biryani stirfry tomorrow, chicken and veg skewers with a dip saturday and cottage pie sunday. Also gonna make spicy butternut squash soup which is nil points. Dh is on a health kick again, going gym etc, and he usually doesnt drink as much alcohol which is good as I'm not tempted! Can't even blame it on pre-AF as not due till next weekend!

I need to buy the skewers - will i be able to get some in Asda?  

Brekkie - Alpen with skim milk
lunch - small portion of pasta, EL salad cream, toms and peppers.  tin of mixed fruit in grape juice
tea - omelette or butternut squash fritata out of WW book with salad


----------



## scratch

1 lb off.  Never mind Flower just get back on the wagon and watch the pounds fall off


Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot

well done sal. i suppose me not taking the Met isnt helping either.  Whats the criteria for getting reductil or Xenical then? just wondering if i should be looking into it


----------



## scratch

Reductil you need to have a bmi over 30 and your blood pressure has to be ok. Not sure about Xenical kerry or witchie should be able to help. But you cant ttc whilst taking the Reductil


----------



## flowerpot

we're stopping ttc next month anyway hun so thats not a problem, might be worth me seeing GP.  my bmi is over 30. interested to see how kerry gets on too


----------



## KerryB

Flower....sorry you put on hun, you'll get that off in no time. Could be a variety of things, even not going to the loo!    As far as I know you have to have a BMI over 30 and steady BP for Xenical/Orlistat just like Reductil. My GP said she prefers starting people on that, not sure why. Its worth asking about if you definitely can't get back on Metformin. Although if your coming off clomid, maybe the Met alone would be ok? You never know, it might react badly with Clomid but be OK on its own?

Sal...well done you, another 1lb off!  

Had reflex last night, and lovely tea afterwards. Bought this pasta dish in Tesco with roasted veg and feta with a sweet chili sauce, it was yum  !! Will be buying that again. roll on Monday so I can weigh myself! 

today...
breakfast...Oat cereal with semi skim
Lunch....pitta with humous and salad
Tea...might make cottage pie with quorn, sh said he'd eat it.

Ooh bought some of those individual veggie packs to steam. Will be handy.

Kxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

well done Kerry you sound like you have got your motivation back 

I might give Met another go will see how i feel after this months AF.  do you have "met bum" symptoms on Xenical then or is it completely different?

that meal sounds yummy from tesco. i dont normally shop there but popped in last week whilst i was off work and noticed that their low fat range has WW points on? thats good.

I've discovered WW frozen proffita rolls (1 point) and eclairs (1½ points), fab!


----------



## KerryB

You can get oliy bum, which according to Witchie is when you get leakage of excess fat if you've eaten too much fat! Not nice! Thats my motivation!    Try Met again hun, it worked well for you with weight loss, I know the nausea isn't nice but it does pass and once it kicks in your weight will drop off like before. Tesco WW points thing is very handy, its on a lot of their products now, the low fat ones.

The desserts sounds yum!


----------



## sarahstewart

Mmm Kerry that pasta dish sounds delish   urghhhh not oily bum talk AGAIN  

oh dear Flower - never mind you will be OK hun.....  

Sal - well done you!  

I am gonna weigh tomorrow...forgot to weigh last week as I was too excited about my cons appointment!!!!

Today 
B'fast - cornflakes with semi skimmed milk
Lunch - Ryvitas with philly
Dinner - chilli with brown rice 

anyone see you are what you eat last night?


----------



## flowerpot

The only thing i can think of is that the curry at lunchtime made me very full and i ate a lot more than i normally would on weigh in day lunchtime, that might account for some of it!

Kerry, i can cope with the nausea on met its the stomach pains i can't deal with.  i think its worse because if have the pain from the cyst too so both together is just too much.  will give it a go again and make sure i take with healthy dinner.  the best thing about being off met is that i can eat pasta and rice etc without any worries.

Sarah - i saw the last 10 mins of you are what you eat.  3½ stone in 8 weeks did he lose?


----------



## sarahstewart

yeh but he did drink 121 units of alcohol a week before AND had 6 kids under the age of 7!!!!   can't of done his swimmers any harm  

could be that curry hun but not to worry    it's just a blip in your amazing weight loss....you aren't like me and always falling off the wagon !!!


----------



## KerryB

I sky+ it, will watch later.

Flower...see how it goes hun. I've not really had stomach pains from it, only when I've had a reaction to something but they've passed quite quickly. DO rice and pasta not agree with you and Met then? I'm ok with them.

Sarah...  for weigh in hun


----------



## b3ndy

morning chicks

well I lost 4lbs on my first week on Tesco Low Gi.... ...AND I didn't even stick to it TOTALLY - bumping up some of the meal ingredients otherwise I'd have been starving!! Just need to get my meal plan for the next week ahead...though I notice already they've dropped my calorie intake to 1200 a day!!  

Flower - don't worry hon - the curry was probably what did it - you're definitely more than determined but like Kerry says maybe it's worth talking to GP about Xenical?

Sal - well done on your 1lb loss....how far you off target now?

Sarah- keep it up chuck (not that you have anything to worry about!! )

Kerry - how are the tabs going? any   side effects yet? do you actually have an appetite taking these?


----------



## flowerpot

you doing the Tesco one then B3ndy?  I've heard good reports about it.

Kerry - if i have too much pasta/rice on Met it gives me met bum. I found the worst things were say pizza, curry and risotto.  JP's never usually bothered me too much. funny how we can all be different eh?

just had a tin of mixed fruit in grape juice to curb my hunger till lunch, how many points do you reckon? about 2?


----------



## scratch

Cant help on the points hun but sure it is ok

B3ndy  5lb to go for 5 stone but the last few are always the hardest and we are going for a Indian buffett tomorrow


----------



## b3ndy

Yeah - doing the Tesco one Flower - it's quite strict - but I need that, otherwise I end up having my 'points blackhole'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

mmm - Indian....mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...tabs are fine up to now, no nasty s/e's although I do have a headache but could just be time of the month. Well done you on your excellent 4lbs loss missy, thats great  

Think we're well and truly back on the diet wagon girls!


----------



## flowerpot

yep we sure are!  come on girls we can do this x


----------



## scratch

PMA  We will achieve our goal!!!


----------



## KerryB

Oh yes we will!

[fly]We will achieve our goals! We will achieve our goals! We will achieve our goals! We will achieve our goals![/fly]


----------



## scratch

show off


----------



## KerryB

thats me!


----------



## scratch

and we wouldnt have you any other way


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

hello girls how is everyone today?

Well I had a good day but a bad day yesterday if that makes sense.  Good day in that I didnt stray from my SF plan one bit.  BUT from about 4pm onwards I had this HUUUUUUUUGE craving for a family size bar of dairy milk.  Note the "family size" this is crucial as I didnt want just an individual bar, nope, had to be the biggest bar!  Worst of it was had to go tesco to stock up on fruit and milk etc so was in the vicinity of chocolate.  Luckily DH was on hand to talk me out of it by reminding me just how bad I would feel if I ate it after being an angel up to now.  Also reminded me that all the sugar cravings would come back since Ive not had any in 6 weeks on the SF.  With that said he made sure he didnt need anythign up the choccie isle and wouldnt let me wander up there! haha  awwww  dh, he is sweet really and last night in bed, at the end of a GOOD day I was grateful he had been so insistant with me as I realy would have given myself a tough time.  Got slight congestion again this week, always builds up for weigh day, i hate that. fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Flower - sorry to hear about your gain.  If you had curry at lunch and it had salt or soy in it then the salt would make you retain water as well as the whole lot just weighing heavier that you would normally have on weigh day.  Sounds like your back on track again but, when I used to do the slimming clubs they would all say that if you get a gain when you dont expect it, go back to day 1.  Get the motivation back and do the diet plan "By the Book" exactly.  That way you pick up on little habits you might have developed and not realised that are adding sneaky calories to your diet (like not weighing stuff, estimating points etc).  If your on the wagon agian you dont need to worry about it but just keep in mind if it happens again 

Sal - oooh 1lb off, thats great especially being so close to your goal.  Well done hun, you are in the toughest part now with just a few pounds to lose but you will do it - enjoy your indian, you know you can make up for it the rest of the week.

kerry - glad your not experiencing any horrible oilyness! hee hee  Its great that just the act of taking the tablets has made you start chosing very healthy meals - its deterrant factor is obviously working.  Believe me, that side effect is so gross you dont even want to go there.  My GP even told me at the time that some of her patients just couldnt stick to a diet at all on the pills and ended up with uncontrolled bowel movements whilst going shopping etc! OMG can you imagine?  that never happened to me but then again I didnt test the pills to the limit! lol  Glad your excited about weigh day, you deserve to be, youve been so good this week.  A good feeling to actually be looking forward to it rather than be in fear of it eh?

b3ndy - wow 4lbs thats amazing!  the portions etc sound quite like the RC GI diet that I did a while back.  Very small portions but it does get results.  Im on about 900-1200 cals a day at the moment.  Its harder when they plan your meals as if you had to make yoru own menu plan of 1200 cals you would allow more at the meals where it counts and less for snacks etc where you dont need it.  Well done sticking to the menu plans though, its keeping your blood sugar steady and at least you know its well balanced so your body is getting all its nutrition every day too.  Roll on next weigh day eh?

sarah - hello hun how you getting on.  didnt watch that show last night, like kerry ive Sky+'d it and will prob watch tonight.  the one last week though lost over 3st didnt she?  That cant be good for your in such a short space of time but admit they look fantastic!  keeping it off though is the real test for those people.


----------



## flowerpot

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]WILL WILL BE THIN !!!! OH YES WE WILL !!!! YOU JUST WATCH US !!! PMA....PMA....PMA[/move]


----------



## scratch

witchie I find that par boiled brocoli helps with the old congestion

Well done you for staying away from the choccie but I do know what you mean about "Needing" it


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

thanks sal, ive not tried the brocolli. Im not cooking as such these days, just reheating ready meals to keep food prep out of the picture.  Also, I take 2 other meds which have constipating side effects so I have it double (DH says god help me if I get PG, I will end up needing dyno-rod in!   cheek! ).  Bought some "max strength" senna last night in tesco so hopefully that will help.  Not got the stomach pains I usuall get with the other brand I use so maybe this will be better.  GP said I can use the lax every day if I need as it will just normalise the bowel but I dont like to - its painful not to mention unpredictable and I would be scared to leave the house! lol  Fingers crossed things start to "move" before tomorrow!  Sneaked on the scales today and am same as last weigh day so must be the congestion! lol  

I WILL BE IN THE 13s THIS WEEK   or else!


----------



## scratch

I tried the senna every day and it didnt touch it. but I must admit the brocoli seems to help and no calories. I am not to keen on prunes but it got to the stage where I would try anyting


----------



## KerryB

Your so good! Well done resisting the chocolate...I'm with you on the family sized bar!!  Thats deterant enough for me, just imagine walking round Tesco and having leakage of the worst kind!


----------



## scratch

dh came home with a huge ball of aero mint bubbles last night as a "sorry" but I have out them in the xmas cupboard. My mouth waters just thinking about them


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

OMG sal your so strong. If they were in the house I would end up eating them.  Poor DH he says this diet is encroaching on his ability to eat what he likes! lol Normally he doesnt eat chocolate but every time I go on a diet he develops a craving for it!  Mind you, I said well Im sacrificing food in general to lose weight, he doesnt need to lose weight but by giving up the chocolate to help me he is making a sacrifice too and that makes me feel better and him have more of an idea what Im going through!  He agreed, its a short term sacrifice really and well worth it.

I did say though that I wish I was PG this cycle so I could go to Tesco and get the family size choccie bar and scoff it!! haha  Some things will never change  

Senna usually doesnt work for me either but this max strength one seems to have done something although nothing has actually happened yet, it just feels like its working if that makes sense.


----------



## scratch

it does make sense chuck

My dh hasnt stopped eating any of the rubbish he usually has. But for some reason this time round I can actually stay away from his choccolate and crisps. Dont get me wrong I miss having them with him at night but I have managed to stay strong. I dont know how long it will last but I am hoping it is a lifestyle change and not just for today


----------



## scratch

Be good and if you cant be good sew your gobs up!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

we've just had left over buffet brought in the office, but i stuck to fruit from the salad platter, a small piece of chicken and a boiled potato stuffed with veggies.  feel stuffed now. think i'll just have omelette and salad for tea.


----------



## KerryB

I feel sick.....just eaten 4 Maryland cookies! What's wrong with me??


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

flower - well done on being so good, nice to see you back in control again 

kerry - i think its boredom hun.  try bringing a big bag of fruit to work on a monday so that you have plenty to nibble on all week.  that way you wont be tempted to eat biccies, you can have fruit instead


----------



## KerryB

It wasn't boredom this time, it was at lunch and only because they were there, I didn't really wan tthem. Never mind, won't be doing it again as I feel dreadful!   Got a lovely satsuma for later, but not sure I'll be able to eat it I'm so full!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

oh dear hun    Dont eat the satsuma if your not hungry.  Thats one of the first habits to try and change - eating for the sake of eating, or out of boredom.  Is someone else bringing the biccies into work?  If so, ask them not to leave them around where you can nibble them, or just make sure you bring enough with you for lunch that you dont feel the urge to eat the biccies.

I know its hard hun, REALLY hard, to resist something thats right in front of you but believe me, as Im sure Flower will agree, having it infront of your nose and being able to resist it is the best feeling in the world.  You will feel so proud of yourself after you wont want to go and grab a biccie.  Try and keep that feeling in your mind next time it happens.  Like me last night resisting the chocolate.  I was sooooo close to getting it you wouldnt believe, but I talked myself out of it, albeit with DHs help, and afterwards the sense of achievement was fantastic, I felt great.

Next time you feel like being naughty, pop on here with a post BEFORE you eat it and we will talk you out of it  

You CAN do this hun, we ALL CAN DO THIS.  Come on girls, we need to get this motivation overflowing in here!


----------



## KerryB

Thanks honey. The biscuits are already here. DBB has a goody cupboard for the lads that is stocked with crisps and chocolate. The crisps I can leave but the choccy.... 

I'm so tired now, my blood sugar has gone right down!


----------



## sarahstewart

I would be attacking the crisps Kerry....not to worry its done now just look forward and BE STRONG!  Next time DBB is in her nightie.....just think do you want to EVER look like that  

(sorry that was harsh wasn't it   - you won't really ever look like her YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

i have to agree, the times we have had birthday cake etc in here, yesterday for one, and I have said no and thank you.  I remember witchie saying is it worth a moment in your mouth if it means that when your name is at the top of the IVF WL you might not be able to have treatment. It really works for me to think of that.  Its hard when the cupboards are stocked with it thats the problem, at least at home you can dictate whats in the cupboard xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

at sarah - say it like it is girl!

Kerry - listen to sarah, its true, you look fab now, but not only will you look even sexier if you lose more weight but you'll be a mummy too 

flower - good for you, am so glad that the little tips are helping to keep you on track. You did fantastically well earlier this year and you WILL lose that stone, and probably a little extra too, by xmas 

Remember girls dont be too hard on yourself. We all start out with 100% motivation and 100% willpower. However, the longer the diet/healthy eating goes on, the more it starts to erode away the motivation and willpower. we can all help motivate each other, thats no problem, but only us ourselves can sort out the willpower situation. Nobody can stop us putting food in our mouths thats naughty, only we can do that. So, when things get tough and your REALLY craving and wanting to be naughty you have to do EVERYTHING you can to stop yourself. You know you will feel so much better if you DONT eat it. If you lack the willpower then fake it! Honestly, tell yourself you really DONT want that chocolate/biccie/bag of crisps etc even if its absolutely killing you to say it! I know it sounds  but its only willpower, or wont power as I like to call it, that can save your from yourself!!

Come on girls, we are stronger than those cravings. We are not going to let all that gorgeous yummy food stand in our way. When we are PG we can eat as much as we like and make up for lost time but now is not the time to do it. BE GOOD, A BABY MEANS MORE THAN FOOD  <crack - thats the whip out now, dont make me use it  >


----------



## KerryB

around!!

Your right you know, as much as we crave something afterwards you just have that empty feeling and that little voice that says "Was it really worth it?" I'm going to keep that in mind, the thought that you feel so guilty afterwards, but if you don't have it you feel great!

I will be good, I promise!

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Good Morning Ladies!

Well despite not having gone to the loo for several days I still managed a 1.2lbs weight loss this morning so feeling quite pleased. Not as pleased as if I had lost 2lbs obviously but if congestion is to blame it will hopefully reward me next week with a slightly higher loss.

So time for a celebration girls...

        
         
      ​
IM IN THE 13s woohoo!!! Only lasted 1 week in the 13s last year (went to italy on holiday which saw the start of gaining back 50lbs ) so going for 2 weigh ins in a row this time around!  You know what this means dont you? for the first time in, let me think, um.......10 YEARS i will weigh 13 st something on my birthday in 2 weeks time! OMG, this is more than a girl can handle  Im so chuffed I cant believe it. Last week I discarded my fat clothes for my thinner clothes and this week sees me in the 13s - what will next week hold, a BFP?? 

Hope you girls are off to a good start today. Remember and be good, your holding out for long term rewards here so remember to sacrifice the short term gains for the longer term ones  xx


----------



## scratch

Wooooohooooooo Witchie you go girl                      Keep it up now chicken

Well I went to the docs I was 12st 10lbs on my scales but the docs said 12st 8lbs so I wasnt arguing. So according to the docs I only have 3 lbs to go for target 5 stone.  And remeber ladies if I can do it you lot can I was the spineless snickers queen!!!!!

Curry here I come then it will be      all weekend to get over it

Sal xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

wow sal, your where I want to be.  at my heaviest I weighed only 3lbs more than you did before you started, you are a real inspiration hun.  Im just happy to be in the 13s again. If I make it into the 12s I will be uncontrollable, I wont be able to stop going on about it!    Last time I was in the 12s was 15 years ago so that would be a major accomplishment for me!

I can imagine whats on your xmas list this year - new wardrobe by any chance??  I know I would!

your almost there, you can taste it now! Keep going, your doing amazingly well xx


----------



## scratch

I have to admit I have bought loads of stuff already!!! Dh willdo his nut when he see my holiday stuff but hey I havent been in the 12's for years either. I cant belive I was 17 st 5lbs when I started all this. And I thought I was fat and happy but now I know I wasnt really. and if I get another little bundle of joy all the better. Just think you will be there very very soon your doing brill


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

I know, its amazing when you look back pre-weightloss isnt it?  You should upload a photo and put it side by side with a fat one so you can really see the difference.  It would help inspire the rest of us too.  I was about to do one but just looked at the pics DH took last weekend before the camera battery ran out and they are awful    I look so puffy in the face, and OLD and sad too which is weird as I was so looking forward to him taking the pics especially to do a side by side.  OH well, maybe when I get my hair cut next week (not had it cut for almost a YEAR i know, me bad) it might help me feel a bit better.  I think I need some pampering.  All these spots and bad skin is really getting me down at the moment I think seeing the photos just shocked me as it wasnt what I expected to see


----------



## scratch

I hate having my picutre taken so I usually take all the pictures instead. But I will have a look and see what I can find. I did look at a picture of me at the beginning of June when we went to Barcelona and I looked enormous so hopefully I will look alot better. But to me I still look the same when I see myself. I nver really saw myself as fat before anyway. Wierd isnt it


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Witchie, keep up the good work 

Sal you are amazing, theres nothing else for it, what a woman!!!

I was good last night, went to asda and stocked up on tons of fruit and veggies the fridge is bulging.  you know something, making your own food is so much cheaper than getting ready made.  i saved lots of money and got tons of stuff!

brekkie - 2 weetabix with skimmed milk
lunch - tin of WW soup (moroccan tomato and chickpea), WW bar
tea - pub for a couple of wines, then homemade WW king prawn biryani


----------



## scratch

Well done Flower. I always try and cook from scratch then I can get my 5 fruit and veggies in and I know 100% what is in it!! And I make more and freeze it


----------



## KerryB

Morning.....

You all put me to shame....I was bad   For tea I had a small piece of pizza, then I had popcorn at the movies.  , send the food   round...but I promise I won't do it again! PROMISE PROMISE PROMISE!

I am going to the gym tonight, and I will drink 2 litres of water today. I hope it won't affect my loss too much. Its seems to have dragged this week and I can't weight to weigh in on Monday. Just hope I've lost something.

Today...
Breakfast - Oat Cereal with dried fruit and Semi Skim
Lunch - WW Carrot & Lentil Soup with pitta and a tbs of hummus.
Tea - Not sure but something healthy after gym.

Sorry  

xxx


----------



## scratch

Stay positive Kerry you can do it I know you can


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal - you are a star hun!!!! Well done you!!

Kerry - Don't worry hun.....you will get there.  

Well I stayed the same....which I am quite happy with at the moment...I just want to keep my weight as it is OR lose ready for my holiday  

Witchie - My skin is really bad...cons told me it is to do with my possible high testosterone levels....I drink loads of water and eat fruit but have started using a cream from the GP which seems to be helping  

I was naughty last night and had a glass of wine with my chilli


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

sarah - well done on a STS, thats so much harder to achieve than you might think. Everyone wants to lose a pound or two for their hols though so I know how you feel.  You will do it.  I wish I could blame my spots on my testosterone but all my tests came back normal.  Its not because of eating rubbish either.  It must be the injections on top of my usual hormones.  its really weird as I always thought clomid caused my acne but when i stopped the clomid the spots actually got WORSE!  then, since starting the diet again my skin was totally clear for weeks and now its a mess, a complete mess.  The spots arent small either, huge big lumps.  I cant even leave the house Im so mortified!  You shouldve seen me the other day when the gas man was here, I wore a polo neck and hid my chin in the neck part so it covered at least half the spots!! haha  Pity the biggest lumpiest ones were on my forehead but I think he might of thought me a total weirdo if I had worn sunglasses as well! haha

Kerry - oh god, the movies, thats my one weakness!  I havent been for ages because I know I cant resist the popcorn!!  A wee tip for next time, take a bag of grapes with you.  I know, i know, its just not the same BUT it does satisfy that hand-to-mouth thing thats a habit when your go to the cinema!  Also, if you eat too many you need to wee every 5 mins so you wont overdo it either!! hee hee  Dont worry about being a little off plan.  Did you still take your tablet?  At least your being good most of the time, thats gotta count for something.  Roll on Monday when you can weigh in 

Flower - I have to admit, since switching to SF diet for now Im saving money for brekkie and lunch but spending a fortune on ready meals.  I only like Tescos fresh low fat ones, their frozen low fat range is naff (well in my store it is!).  Seem to be spending about £100 a week now and was only spending about £70 before - whats all that about then?  I think DH has found too many nice ready meals that cost nearly £3 each!  Think I might have to do something about that!  Has your branch ran out of those steam veggies?  I cant get them at the moment in my store, its a total nightmare.  Keep up the good work though, you are well and truly back on the wagon now, good for you!

Sal - Im with you on that one, I hate getting my picture taken and am always the photographer!  But, when Ive lost a lot of weight I dont mind so much as I like to compare the photos.  The thing is, when I was 17st 8lbs, right up until just a couple weeks ago, i felt fat, REALLY fat and it really depressed me.  Some people are happy overweight and I envy those people.  Ive never really been happy but its the usual catch 22 - eat to comfort yourself, then gain weight so eat to comfort yourself and so on.  In a way Im kinda glad Ive been forced into losing the weight for the IUI/IVF otherwise I think I might have spent my whole life fat and miserable.  Your taller than me though so I bet you carried it well.  My sister always says that about me (im 5ft 6, shes only 5ft 2) but when I look in the mirror all I can see is a saggy flabby body and, like you, I still see the same body now as I did 3 1/2 stones ago.  Oh well, hopefully thats nothing a good shopping spree wont sort out!


----------



## scratch

i am only an inch taller chick


----------



## sarahstewart

Witchie - I am exactly the same hun....they really get me down sometimes   you really should ask your GP about them....


----------



## scratch

i have bad spots too. Especially on my chin and forehead. Lucky for me I have a fringe.But my chin is terrible the spots go then leave really dry patches nice


----------



## sarahstewart

yeh the wierd thing is my skin isn't greasy...in fact its quite dry    you would think I was 13 not 31


----------



## scratch

snap. And the worst ones are always round my hair line. I have tried everything changing shampoos vits and god knows what else. I dont wear make up so it cant be that. I dont know


----------



## flowerpot

Witchie, i could get the steam veggies in asda last night.

this WW soup is gorgeous, its morocan tomatoe and chickpea, really thick and spicy.  1½ points!  and was only 40p


----------



## scratch

are those the new birds eye frozen steam veggies? I had some the other night with a salmon crumble werent to bad


----------



## flowerpot

yeah thats them Sal, just handy if you want something to bulk up a meal


----------



## scratch

I had the carrot,brocoli and sweetcorn. they were ok and save on the washing up


----------



## flowerpot

very true!

I got some butternut squash last night to make soup and also a butternut squash and baby spinach fritatta which I'm gonna have a go at.  

Couldnt believe how full was last night just with a 2 egg omlette with salad. didnt have anything after either!


----------



## scratch

it is weird some days the smallest portion fills you up then other days you could eat the whole house and still have room for afters!!!


----------



## flowerpot

exactly yeah!  the weekends are always my downfall, i always want crisps when snuggling up with a film and a glass of vino.  i'm hoping that the 3 dinners i have planned with fill me up, and i got Quavers which are lower in points if I feel i have to have them!


----------



## scratch

have you seen those new walkers baked. Only 95 calories a bag!! I am not to bad with crisps my downfall is bread but it makes me feel pants now so staying away from it is a little easier. Saying that I will be having Naan bread tonight with my curryfest


----------



## flowerpot

no dont think so sal, will look out for them.  WW work on cals and saturated fat so it depends how low the fat is in them too

Mmmm curry!


----------



## scratch

I think they have made them quite low fat after allthe bad publicity they got lately


----------



## flowerpot

nice one, will have a look 

bought a piece of ginger last night for a recipe i'm doing with chicken kebabs tomorrow, never used it in my life!  do you grate the skin or do you have to peel the skin away?


----------



## scratch

peel the skin. and the easiest way is to use a tea spoon and scrape it. trust me it works (Gordon sexgod Ramsey tip) then either chop it finely or grate. you dont need much


----------



## flowerpot

thats great Sal thankyou.  I think the recipe says to use 1" of it.

Gordon was on Radio one yesterday plugging his new book.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

HELP!!!!!!!!!!  Im having a confidence crisis emergency girls....

Here I was revelling in my own glory about doing well on my diet.  As you know Im only half way to my ultimate goal, and just under a stone away from my IUI goal but feeling goooood.

Anyway, I here from my sister in law out the blue yesterday and today I get a text telling me shes lost 4 stone and is now a size 8/10!  Although Im chuffed for her Im gutted.  I feel awful for not having stuck to my diet all year like she has, I would be stones lighter if I had.  I also wanted there to be just 1 christmas where I wasnt the fattest family member around the table but now it looks like I still will be    

I dont know whats up with me, Im just in tears over this, I feel so fat and horrible now, especially with my spotty skin and puffy face etc.  HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch

Witchie

Dont dispair you are gorgous not only on the outside but on the inside too. forget about what could of been and concentrate on what you have achieved and how you have helped all us .
you a a wonderful person and would still be wonderful even if you were 100 stone. you rdoing just snmashing keep it up

Sal xxx

sorry about spelling not got my glasses on I am colouring my hair!!


----------



## KerryB

Witchie...don't   honey. Sal's right, you've done so well. We could all say "if only we'd stuck to it..." but thats in the past. You are doing the diet NOW and losing weight NOW and it will take time but your getting there. Everytime a pound comes off your getting there.  I've just MSN'd you...send her some chocolates as an congrtulatory gift, the weight will be on by Xmas!!


----------



## scratch

Good idea send her a huge box of choccies!!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

thanks girls, the choccie idea of sabotage had already crossed my mind actually!  Guess this is just something else I need to use to motivate me to stick to it and get my butt to the gym if AF doesnt show this weekend.


----------



## scratch

Well lets hope it doesnt then you can concentrate on getting fat!!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

haha  true true, I was actually thinking that exact thing last night - first on the list would be that family size bar of dairy milk!!


----------



## KerryB

Oh me too....and a huge Dominoes pizza Mmmmmmmm


----------



## scratch

yum yum pizza and chocolate ohh and some chocolate hob nobs for good measure


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya girls, how have we done?

Witchie  sorry you had a rough day last week, I hope you are feeling better now.  I like the idea of chocs for a celebratory gift   Seriously though, use it to your advantage to spur you on xxx

Well girls I have been SO good!   made loads of stuff - prawn biryani on friday night, saturday I made some spicy roast butternut squash soup which has made 4 servings (0 points!) and even dh liked it.  Also made spicy chicken skewers for saturday night with savoury rice (again dh had it and liked it!).  The marinade was gorgeous actually i must bring it in and type it up for you.   Yesterday me and dh went on a 4½ mile walk up near the Lakes and I took my sarnies with me on WW bread and a bottle of sugar free cordial.  After the walk rewarded myself with a cider in the pub     Then we popped into see MIL and FIL and ended up staying for tea. Heart sank when she said its chicken curry I thought oh no I'm gonna ruin it.  Had a sneekly look at the jar and it was Lloyd Grossman dopiaza sauce and amazingly only 90 cal and 0.3 (or thereabouts - didnt write it down) saturated fat!  I am definitely buying some of that the weekend it was very tasty!

Brekkie - 2 weetabix withs skim milk
lunch - homemade butternut squash soup, banana
tea - either quorn cottage pie or butternut squash and spinach fritata

all in all feeling very positive that i'll get the weight I put on last week off x


----------



## scratch

I have been very naughty

Curry buffet friday then chinese takeaway followed by a small bar of choccie last night. but i promise to be good this week now to get over my blip

Flower  Well done you


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi Girls

How we all doing today?  Im feeling [email protected]    The old witch got me yesterday but its not until today that I can really feel her presence    .  Ive been an angel as always on the diet but my god was yesterday hard for me.  Woke up at 6am to do HPT and couldnt get back to sleep so walked to Asda and treated myself to a new book, some face cream and body lotion and a new pair of joggies so I can go back to the gym.  My other pairs were just too big so I was always hiking them up.  anyway, since I had a basket of groceries i couldnt be bothered trying them on so just grabbed a pair of 18s of the shelf and paid for them.  Imagine my suprise when I tried them on at home and they were a perfect fit!  I almost got the 20s but thought no, if they dont fit I will slim into them but they did fit!  Anyway, so far so good.  Got home around 11am and had my SF and by 1pm I was starving, and I mean RAVENOUS!  Managed to hold out til 2pm and had some nice chunky vegetable organic soup - 150 cals for half the pot but extremely healthy.  Was still starving after and was dying to eat all day but decided on a cuppa, an apple and a bottle of water to tide me over til tea time when I had dinner (sesame chicken and chinese veg rice from tesco, totally gorgeous!) and had my final shake about 9pm for supper and managed to survive the day without eating anything more.  It was hard but am so glad I didnt give in and have toast or get some chocolate.

Feeling better today dietwise.  Taking a walk to the dentist later and will walk back then carry on reading my new book.  Tomorrow Im going hairdresser to give my not-been-cut-for-a-year hair a well deserved treat!  Cant wait.  Decided to go back to blonde again after looking through piccies the blonde definitely makes me look younger and brightens up my whole face, the brown just looks dowdy and old on me these days and believe me i need all the help I can get!

So, enough of my waffling, what about you girls?

sal - youve not been naughty hun, your just living!  Enjoy yourself at the weekends, you do so well during the week you are still able to have a treat and still lose the weight.  Glad you had a nice time 

flower - well done you!  You sound so fired up and motivated again, its great to hear you like that.  It always help when you can get your DH on side food-wise on WWs, glad he is enjoying your new creations!  Mine always says he never eats so well as when Im on WWs - cheek!

Kerry - hope you are enjoying your hols.  If you pop on remember and let us know how much you lost today, hope you got a good result 

Im off in a few mins so will catch up with you all later when I get back from dentist xx


----------



## sarahstewart

well done Witchie...sorry to hear the witch got you 

Sal - Mmm sounds delish hun....youo do so well all week so can't see a treat or two will hurt at weekends  

Flower - how amazing were you!!!!! well done!!!!

I was good too   Friday I had left over chilli with brown rice, Saturday we had a takeaway and I had chicken and pineapple with 1/2 portion of rice and yesterday we had fish fingers, beans and a JP!!!

Today

B'fast - yoghurt / Fruit
Lunch - ryvita with philly
Dinner - Lamp chop with sweet pot and veggies


----------



## flowerpot

Well done girls - Sal you are allowed a treat - you'll even that out in no time.

I've had my home-made soup, its lovely and thick so I really feel I have had a good amount. Didnt even have the WW bread with it.  Then realised I'd forgotten my WW bar so have had an apple, peppermint tea and water to try and fill me up!!

Witchie - great news on the small size   I was chuffed as I got a cardigan for work - size 14. Albeit I can't fasten it up yet but it fits open!


----------



## flowerpot

dh just phoned to say he was going to gym so we wont end up eating till about 8pm so i've had 2 toast (ww bread) to stop me snacking on something bad


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Flower - I can only dream of size 14s right now!  My (.)(.)s are way too big, I really wish I could lose some from them.  The whole time Ive been very overweight its the one thing that quite literally sticks out a mile! haha  Im sure they weigh at least a couple pounds each    Well done you though on fitting into that 14 cardi, its a great feeling isnt it?  

Sarah - what a great weekend you had, good for you for sticking to the healthy eating and not going for something nice and fattening at the chinese!


----------



## flowerpot

i just wish the rest of me was a size 14!  I have a big backside and wish i could just chop it off


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Good Morning Ladies - how are we today?

Another good dieting day yesterday under my belt.  Didnt feel as hungry last night now that Ive managed to get my micro veggies from Tesco again (went to the store in Whitefield for a change and they had my fav variety, the baby veg one!)  Had one of those ready made SF shakes for brekkie yesterday and ewwwwww, they are horrible, dont taste anything like the ones you make yourself with the powder, even if it is chocolate flavour!  Think I will stick to the DIY SF shakes in future!  Still drank it though    Getting my hair cut and coloured today - woohoo, I need a treat.  Wonder what colour I shall go for?

Flower -   at the big butt comment.  Im afraid Im just big all over, a real apple shape me.  Years ago I was in sainsburys with DH and next day he comes in and tells me that a friend from work spotted us and asked when the baby was due!  Nice of DH to pass on that lovely comment, I was mortified, guess I should have started the diet right then! lol 

Its very quiet in here this week, where is everyone?


----------



## flowerpot

Morning diet buddies

Witchie - I was in the Whitefield tesco yesterday!    I bet at some point we have crossed paths without even realising!

I am still being very good.  Last night I made spinach and butternut squash fritata and just had with salad and was full. had low fat plain yogurt on top of some stawberries    And also made another pan of soup to freeze although it wasnt as nice as the butternut squash one I made as it was just veggies with stock, needs a bit more taste. Any ideas?

Kerry is on hols this week but is going to try and get on line, Janie is away, B3ndy back at work so probably rushed off her feet.  Me, Sal and Sarah are around.

Brekkie - 2 weetabix with skimmed milk
lunch - home-made spicy butternut squash soup
tea - quorn cottage pie and veggies


----------



## sarahstewart

Witchie - R U OK?  Why were you up SOOOO early    I am around this week hun.

Flower - you dinner last night sounds delish  I had a lamb chop with mashed sweet potatos and veg....

Today
B'fast - Fruit & Yoghurt
Lunch - Ryvitas with philly
Dinner - not sure might just have some scrambled eggs and brown toast .


----------



## scratch

Morning

I was good. Went out on my bike then had Mums potato hash and a ww yoghurt. 
Back on the wagon for me this week now

Flower  Have you tried putting a bay leaf in your soup whilst it is simmering or adding some basil? Just a suggestion

Brekkie  Wheataflakes dried fruit skim milk
Lunch    Cereal bar yoghurt fruit
Dinner    Chicken and mushroom rice and veggies

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

I keep meaning to bring my receipe book in so I can post some of them on here.

The fritata was easy - to serve 4 (you can eat the leftovers cold the next stay) :  

boiled cubes of BS in a pan of water
When tender add to a frying pan sprayed with a bit of oil or fry light and stir fry until golden
Add baby spinach until wilted and stir fry for another couple of mins
Then add 6 eggs which have been whisked with a tsp of dijon mustard and 1/4 pint of milk
Turn the heat to the lowest setting and leave alone for about 15 mins until it is setting on the bottom
When nearly done pop under a hot grill to set and brown the top.
Voila!!!

I'll add this to the recipe list too x


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Sal.
thats a good idea, thankyou.


----------



## scratch

I chuck bay leaves in everything and dh is a herb and spice loon so we have tried all sorts


----------



## flowerpot

I just had left over veggies you know like carrots, parsnip etc so chucked it in a pan with stock and then blended it, added some salt, pepper and mixed herbs but it doesnt really taste of anything.  Especially after my spicy buttnutsquash soup which I copied from the book was so tasty


----------



## flowerpot

i should have put some chilli flakes or onion in (but had no onion left).  do you think i could stir something in before heating in the microwave or is it too late now


----------



## scratch

I am sure some spices would be ok. but be careful they wont have chance to calm down if your using chilli!! Dont want you to blow your head off


----------



## flowerpot

Have we lost some messages?  I can't remember us stopping diet talk at your last post at 9.16 sal?

Anyway, its weigh in day   I've been very very good and I should definitely have lost, but on the downside I'm due AF on Sunday so will have pre-AF bloat 

Last night had quorn cottage pie and veg.

brekkie - 2 weetabix with skimmed milk
lunch - home-made vegetable soup, low fat yogurt (not sure if the soup will be much to write home about so brought a packet of quavers just in case)
tea - its naughty night   Having cheese, pate and french stick    Well deserved me thinks!!!


----------



## scratch

oooo nice tea Flower

I was good too didnt have my chicken and mushroom rice but had a cottage pie and loads veggies then had a really early night. I think I have post af bloat My bopdy is like a sponge so I have popped a water tablet this morning. Not only do I loose fluid but the loo is 3 floors up so I will burn a load of calories off too


----------



## flowerpot

good thinking.  I've been (TMI) very bunged up this week but luckily things have moved this morning in time for weigh in!!


----------



## b3ndy

good luck for weigh in tonight flower 

when's yours Sal?

I've got mine in the am - think i may have lost a pound - but have def found it harder this week as they've cut a 100 cals from my daily intake and some of the meals have tasted blinkin horrible quite frankly and have mostly ended up in the bin.


----------



## scratch

weigh in tomorrow am fo rme


----------



## flowerpot

good luck girls 

what do you do then B3ndy, have to follow recipes or can you use their ready meals etc?


----------



## b3ndy

you and me together then Sal - you're not far off your goal now though are you? I feel like i'm ages away from mine.

Flower - it's a mix of both  - i follow recipes mostly and on odd occasion I buy a ready made meal but not necc at Tesco one (as long as it's under 360 cals and less than 5g sat fat you can choose it)


----------



## flowerpot

ah right i see B3ndy, sounds interesting hun.

my scales at home say I've lost but they never seem to match the WW one.  i might stay for the meeting but i wanna be home in front of the tv for 6pm for the kick off with my goodies!!


----------



## b3ndy

it's a bit limiting if you don't like their recipes and they're a bit sameish - but i'm going to stick it out for the trial period at least and then see where I go from there


----------



## scratch

I have 3 lbs to go then thats the 5 stone mark i think? seem to of lost count and my scales keep changing


----------



## flowerpot

Yeah if its working B3ndy, its worth it

Sal, thats amazing!


----------



## flowerpot

Sal - just having that suop that i made but which was bland that we were discussing. i put a pinch of chilli powder in last night and just warmed through now.  very hot! but much better, at least its got a kick.  i'll probably put a smaller pinch in the other batch   i'm glad as i thought i'd end up throwing it


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Girls

I had scrambled eggs on wholemeal toast last night...was very yummy too!!!

Today -  
B'fast - Cornflakes with skimmed milk
Lunch - Ryvitas with tuna
Dinner - not sure hopeully of to tesco ater work to stock up....that's if my car is fixed   need new shock absorber apparently....I know nothing about cars


----------



## scratch

Glad it worked at least you wont have to chuck the rest

I am making wild mushroom risotto for tea


----------



## b3ndy

it's a good thing you're not still on the met flower with all that chilli powder!!


----------



## flowerpot

i think binty knows stuff about cars?  or have i imagined that

i know B3ndy! although i still get met bum from time to time. saying that had loads of wind this week anyway because of all the fruit and veg i'm having!!

is risotto easy to make?


----------



## scratch

really easy just have to stand and stir alot. the more you stir the creamier the rice gets. I put loads of veggies in it and sometimes prawns or chicken. Low fat too

wheres Jan? Is she on her hols?


----------



## sarahstewart

Mmm risotto.... yeh Janie on hols I think


----------



## scratch

lucky so and so


----------



## flowerpot

she is 

might give that a go at some point. couldnt eat it whilst on Met as it disagreed with me.


----------



## scratch

I have been making it about 3 times a week. and as far as I know the weight has come off and it really fills me up


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

HI Girls

Sorry Ive been so quiet, was at the hospital yesterday am to collect a prescription then at the hairdresser all day having my hair done (and i hate it   ).  Today had to go back to hospital to pick up the stuff I left there yesterday (my auto injector meaning hubby had to do the needle manually for me last night - dont ask!).  My feet are aching, i hate my hair and I generally just feel pants today 

Dietwise however things are still going strong.  Today is day 48 of slimfast (i think) but, like you flower, am pretty bunged up and the scales dont seem to be moving at all over the last week so feeling a little disheartened.  Better get the senna out in time for Fridays weigh in.

Flower - yes I bet we have crossed paths. went to whitefield as walkden (my nearest) dont have those veggies I like so got them at whitefield. I guessed thats the one nearest you with you living in Bury and you said you didnt have trouble buying them so thanks for the tip   Good luck for weigh in tonight too btw 

Sal - a trooper as always, glad your doing so well.  5st is unbelievable.  I did a side by side headshot photo last night with a pic from christmas last year and a pick taken yesterday.  OMG you cant half tell Ive lost a lot of weight. Ive set it as my desktop wallpaper to keep me inspired!  You should do a side by side hun, then we can swap pics!  Honestly its very motivating, it really cheered me up, and still does each time I look at it!

Sarah - hello hun, im fine.  Was up early as had to be at hospital at 8.30 to pick up my prescription so hubby could drop me off again and get to work.  Its a bit of a shock to the system for me ! haha  Glad the healthy eating is going well, your doing good


----------



## flowerpot

awww why dont you like your hair Witchie?

We have a tesco in bury too but it just depends which junction i come off the motorway.  My usual shop is asda in bury. glad you got the veggies!


----------



## sarahstewart

aww Witchie what is wrong with your hair?


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

whats RIGHT with my hair??    

I went along to get all the scrag ends cut off as it hadnt been cut for almost a year     I showed my usual hairdresser (who has never let me down before) a pic of what I wanted, pretty much the same as I always get.  I also had some highlights done and the rest dyed.

Anyway, the colour is ok.  The brown is fine. She had to bleach the highlights as I still had some hair dye left in from a wash in wash out thing (my hair was in such bad condition it was so porous so the wash in wash out actually became permanent!) otherwise they would have gone pink!  So the highlights are too light in contrast to the brown this time (normally they are nice and goldeny and blend in well these stand out like the old streaks from the 80s   )

As for the hair style, well she chopped away, chopped some more, and more and more and I didnt really notice to be honest.  She styled it all and it looked fine but when I washed it this morning I realised that she has actually put in all these really short layers all over, normally the layers are long, these are seriously short!  Its NOT the style I asked for and I cant do anything with it as there are just so many layers everywhere.  I nearly cried this morning getting ready to go hospital.  It wasnt even worth getting the straightners out as its so short now.  I ended up clipping the sides back behind my ears a bit and it looked better, but the whole point of a hair cut is so you dont have to pin it up!  

Dont know what to do.  Its so short the style cant really be changed so think I will just grow it out and then decide.  Am gutted, she is normally very good and always does it just how i like, I just feel cheated ya know?


----------



## scratch

Awww Witchie I am sure it will grow on you Get it grow on you!!!!  Sorry I couldnt help myself.  Good for you and the diet though stick with it girl. If it helps I used to be a hairdresser and if your really cheased off with it I coukld always come and sort it out form you

Flwoer  Good luck for the weigh in chick


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

sal - am still groaning from that joke of yours    Thanks for the offer of help, I may well take you up on it, will see how i get on over the rest of the week and let you know.


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

Witchie - how short is it now then?   I recently went from below shoulders to a shorter bob but with the back up at the back like Posh spice - and yes she copied me i had mine done first     I can scrape it back into a tiny bobble at the back with a couple of clips, basically for work because I can't be fussed doing it!!

Well girls, I lost 2½ lbs and I think it would have been more if it wasnt for pre-AF bloat so happy     I'm still motivated, wrote my list for shopping tonight to make up some soups and other stuff over the weekend.

I was looking forward all week to my naughty tea last night, red wine, french stick, pate and cheese and I ate it and felt so full my stomach ached in bed.   If only when we have cravings we could experience a little shot of what it feels like to be so full and uncomfortable it would soon stop us picking!!

Brekkie - 2 weetabix with semi skim milk
lunch - home-made soup, tin of mixed fruit cocktail
tea - 2 cod fishcakes and mushy peas


----------



## b3ndy

on your loss Flower

I lost a pound....was hoping for two - but hey ho ...there were a few glasses of vino (and more) consumed on SAturday at the charity ball

how did you do Sal?


----------



## scratch

2 lbs off and I got mixed up I now have 3lbs to go. Getting ahead of myself but I am happy with the loss after my little hiccup at the weekend

Well done Flower and B3ndy  keep it up chicks

Witchie  How are you this morning??


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Sal and B3ndy 

LETS KEEP IT UP GIRLS WE ARE DOING SO WELL !!!


----------



## b3ndy

well done Sal!!

I may even get my a**e into gear this week and do some exercise...but don't hold yer breath!!


----------



## flowerpot

I really enjoyed our walk out on Sunday but if AF appears the only exercise I'll be having this weekend is turning the pages of my book whilst lying in bed


----------



## b3ndy

hopefully you'll be busy dancing a jive coz the old witch hasn't reared her ugly head Flower!!


----------



## scratch

sounds like my sort of exercise Flower


----------



## Suzie

Time for a new home ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70552.new#new
xxx


----------

